# Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?



## Havenger (28. November 2009)

*Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Bin da grad dank dem User "Terence Skill" auf ne Seite über ein durchaus anderes Ende von Jörg Haider gestoßen : 

Sprengstoff im Dachholm von Haiders Phaeton Kein Unfall sondern ein Anschlag

Die ist auch mal ganz intressant :

der Fall Haider - Widersprüche und Fragen Ungereim

ICh bin der Meinung, dass es ein Anschlag von ganz oben war dafür sprechen die Beweise einfach zu sehr ...

Edit : Wenn man sich schon die Verletzungen ansieht dann wird einem schlecht ...



> Dies drückt sich auch in den Verletzungen von Jörg Haider aus, die wie folgt von der Unfallärztin beschrieben werden:
> 
> 
> 
> Demnach hatte Jörg Haider schwerste Kopf- und Brustverletzungen, außerdem soll seine Wirbelsäule gebrochen und der linke Arm fast gänzlich abgetrennt worden sein.


 
Wenn man sich die Bilder anschaut dann sieht man auch deutlich da wollte jmd nur den Fahrer töten ein Beifahrer hätte evtl schwer verletzt überlebt ...


----------



## Bucklew (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Ein besoffener Nazi, der vor nen Baum gerast ist. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.

Wenn, wie auf der Page behauptet, er von einer Sprengladung getötet worden wäre und nicht schnell gefahren wäre, hätte das Auto nicht dermaßen zerfetzt ausgesehen. Dafür braucht man schon mehr Sprengstoff als nur 10g.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ein besoffener Nazi, der vor nen Baum gerast ist. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


Ajj ich hab ja schon auf den ersten solch dummen Kommentar gewartet... Wundert mich das es so lange gedauert hat....


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ein besoffener Nazi, der vor nen Baum gerast ist. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.
> 
> Wenn, wie auf der Page behauptet, er von einer Sprengladung getötet worden wäre und nicht schnell gefahren wäre, hätte das Auto nicht dermaßen zerfetzt ausgesehen. Dafür braucht man schon mehr Sprengstoff als nur 10g.


 
Och man leute... bevor ihr solch einen scheiss postet, könntet ihr euch wenigstens mal oberflächig informieren. Haider hat alkohol nur höfflicherweise zum anstoßen getrunken! mehrer zeugen sagen übereinstimmend aus das er nicht betrunken war! man bekommt von den nachrichten offensichtlich manipulierte bilder der unfallstelle zu gesicht. haider war in österreich alles andere als beliebt, zumindest auf politischer ebene. aber das kärntener volk liebte ihn. und genau das war das problem.
auch hatte er einen sehr großen einfluss. 
alle bilder, tatsachen und zeugenaussagen sprechen für einen anschlag.
die zerfetzte mittelsäule ist nur ein kleiner teil der indizen. unfallstelle und unfallauto passen nicht zusammen. der typ war keine 20, der fährt nich einfach aus langeweile mit 150 durch die stadt... und wenn er wirklich diesen speed draufhatte, wie dann überschlagen? er hätte ja irgendwo ganz derbe ranknallen müssen das der wagen sich da aufhängt und sich überschlägt. es ist allerdings keine stelle zu erkennen wo er einen solch heftigen kontakt hätte haben können.


----------



## Havenger (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

da muss ich ts voll zu stimmen er war nicht der politiker der das einfach nur so gemacht hat um macht zu haben ihm waren die menschn wichtig ... wenn mans so nimmt schwamm er gegen den allgemeinen politikerstrom und das ist auf jedem fall einem in ö ein hindernis gewesen ...


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

ganz genau. und das er in kärnten frisch mit dicker mehrheit wiedergewählt wurde hat die anderen natürlich in bedrängnis gebracht. in dieser zeit stand der in der blüte seines lebens. er war kurz davor politisch noch weiter aufzusteigen und seine persönlichen ziele zu erreichen. das hätte er nie mit diesem verhalten torpediert. er ist offensichtlich aus dem weg geräumt worden.


----------



## Havenger (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

schockierend ist auch das er das ganze noch überlebt hat ... er muss wirklich unvorstellbare schmerzen erlitten haben ( wenn er das nach dem unfall noch mit bekommen hat ) so sieht das für mich aus wie eine art rache akt ( da würde zum beispiel einer der unterlegenen kandidaten als rächer in frage kommen ) aus ...


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

der haider war ja auch wegen seinen internationalen kontakten ungern gesehen. und national war er grad dabei wieder das ruder zu übernehmen.

"Am 12. August 2008 gab Haider bekannt, für die Nationalratswahl 2008 als Spitzenkandidat des BZÖ anzutreten, das etwaige Mandat allerdings nicht anzunehmen, sondern Kärntner Landeshauptmann bleiben zu wollen. Haider wurde Ende August bei einem Parteitag des BZÖ in Graz, mit Zustimmung aller Delegierten ohne Gegenkandidaten, einstimmig zum Parteivorsitzenden gewählt.[9] Das BZÖ konnte seinen Stimmenanteil bei der Wahl am 28. September 2008 mit 10,7 % mehr als verdoppeln, was Beobachter wie auch Parteifreunde[10] Haiders vor allem seiner Kandidatur zuschreiben. So gelang der Partei auch in Kärnten mit 39,4 % ihr bestes Ergebnis, während sie in den anderen Bundesländern zwischen 4,7 % (Wien) und 13,2 % (Steiermark) erreichte."

Dann kam der mysteriöse unfall^^


----------



## Havenger (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

und nochmal an bucklew : das er ein nazi ist ist nicht ganz richtig ! er war rechtspopulist ! das bedeutet nicht automatisch nazi ...

btt : lese mir grad die komplette seite fallhaider.at durch und muss sagen ö hat sich da wirklich in ne menge wiedersprüche verstrickt ... wenn ich das geld hätte dann hätte ich das auto gekauft und dann ein richtiges expertenteam da mal rangelassen ... die würde auch auf ne explosion schließen ...

zudem eine frage bleibt : wenn seine schlagader abgerissen wäre ... wo ist das ganze blut ?

hier dazu noch ne menge denkwürdiger fragen : http://www.fallhaider.co.cc/fragen.htm



> *Unternehmer M.S *(29) (Kärntner), wohnt nicht weit weg von Familie Haider
> *Zitat:*Nachts um 1.15 Uhr ist er in seinem Wagen am südlichen Stadtrand von Klagenfurt (A) unterwegs.
> Plötzlich blockiert ein Auto­wrack die Fahrbahn vor ihm. Nur Sekunden zuvor ist hier ein VW Phaeton verunfallt.
> Ausser S. und einer älteren Dame, die der schwarze Luxuswagen gerade noch im Höllentempo überholt hatte, ist niemand an der Unglücksstelle
> ...


 
um ehrlich zu sein das ist bei dem unfall absolut unmöglich ...


----------



## Bucklew (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Oh mann, Verschwörungstheoretiker 

Klar, Gott und die Welt, Zeitungen, Politiker und natürlich Experten lügen alle wie gedruckt, aber irgendein Spinner, der irgendein Zeitungsfoto und ein Foto von der Dachträgeröffnung ins Internet stellt haben Recht. 

Das ist schon echt Realsatire, danke für die vielen Lacher! 

Haider hatte 1,8Promille im Blut und ist mit 142km/h in nen Betonpfeiler geknallt, was gibt es da zu diskutieren?
Jörg Haider ? Wikipedia


----------



## Havenger (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

zum thema alkohol : 23 uhr war er noch nüchtern und da willst du mir jetzt erzählen das er innerhalb von 2h auf 1,8promille kommen soll ? das schaffen nur dauertrinker denn normal oder gelegenheitstrinker würde da längst sich übergeben ! zudem galt er als vorbild person, der alkohol selten getrunken hat und auch dann in maßen ...

wikipedia kannste in dem fall echt nicht glauben ...

hab nen kumpel über 3 ecken der arbeitet bei der ktu und als der die bilder gesehen hat hat der nur ein wort gesagt : sprengstoff ! anders war das für ihn auch net möglich wie sowas entstehen kann, da sich der unfall an sich schon in mehrere widersprüche verwickelt ...


----------



## Bucklew (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Havenger schrieb:


> zum thema alkohol : 23 uhr war er noch nüchtern und da willst du mir jetzt erzählen das er innerhalb von 2h auf 1,8promille kommen soll ? das schaffen nur dauertrinker denn normal oder gelegenheitstrinker würde da längst sich übergeben ! zudem galt er als vorbild person, der alkohol selten getrunken hat und auch dann in maßen ...


Der Zeuge war "zufällig" Haiders Sprecher, also kein Wunder, dass er das behauptet.



Havenger schrieb:


> wikipedia kannste in dem fall echt nicht glauben ...


Aber Haiders Sprecher ist natürlich vertrausenswürdiger 



Havenger schrieb:


> hab nen kumpel über 3 ecken der arbeitet bei der ktu und als der die bilder gesehen hat hat der nur ein wort gesagt : sprengstoff ! anders war das für ihn auch net möglich wie sowas entstehen kann, da sich der unfall an sich schon in mehrere widersprüche verwickelt ...


Bullshit. So sieht ein Auto halt nach nem Crash bei 142km/h aus. Wo sollte bitte schön der Sprengstoff unauffällig angebracht worden sein, um diese Wirkung zu entfalten?


----------



## Havenger (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

lies dir mal die eine quelle durch da gibts 2 solche patente von mercedes ... das is ne sekundenarbeit da sprengstoff rein zu packen ... zudem : warum solche wiedersprüchlichen aussagen der zeugen ? und so einen unfall hört man locker in der ganzen umgebung ... da kannste mir auch nicht versuchen zu erzählen das das keiner gehört haben soll demzufolge muss es noch andere zeugen geben ... und die werden aber offenbar vom staat eingeschüchtert ...

du sagst 142 km/h es waren auch schon 160 oder auch schon 120 ... is seltsam warum das so widersprüchlich ist ... genauso wie der km stand ... über 36k km ... und das in 2-3 monaten ! das wären gute 600km protag !


----------



## derLordselbst (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

*Wenn es eine genügende Erklärung gibt, sollte man nicht um jeden Preis eine neue suchen:*

Der Anwärter für den Darwin-Award bereichert die Menschheit, indem er sich selbst aus dem Gen-Pool entfernt. Er fährt sturzbesoffen vor dem Baum. Die Reste seiner auf Personenkult basierenden abgewrackten Partei versucht es (erfolglos) zu vertuschen und labert war von "Nüchtern".

Unglaubwürdige Zeugen, schwachsinnige Verschwörungstheorie, dümmer geht's nimmer. 

Warum sollte überhaupt jemand noch dem Haider umbringen wollen? Er hatte seine besten Jahre längst hinter sich. 

Wenn dann überhaupt, um ein Zeichen zu setzen, gegen Salon-Nazis. Aber dann hätte man es so gemacht, dass es offensichtlich ein Anschlag gewesen wäre...

Ist es wirklich so unwahrscheinlich, dass sich ein abgehalfteter Politiker, der keinen Erfolg mehr hat und sowieso an leichten Größenwahn leidet, mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit besoffen totfährt?


*Die entscheidende Frage ist aber:*

Wer hat es nötig, sich gerade eine österreichische politische Randfigur für seine Verschwörungstheorie zu suchen? Außer bei braunen Gesellen ist der doch längst vergessen und mit Freude im Kaptiel *Schmierige, aber unbedeutende Figuren der Provinzgeschichte* begraben. Höchstens seine überlebenden Anhänger, die weiterhin eine Gallionsfigur brauchen, in der Not nehmen sie sogar eine tote.


----------



## Poulton (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Die Verschwörungstheorien um den Tod von Haider, werden in ihrer Albernheit und geistigen Inkontinenz nur noch von den Nazivergleichen übertroffen.


----------



## Havenger (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



> Ist es wirklich so unwahrscheinlich, dass sich ein abgehalfteter Politiker, der keinen Erfolg mehr hat und sowieso an leichten Größenwahn leidet, mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit besoffen totfährt?



er hatte weit aus mehr erfolg ! immerhin wurde er einstimmig zum parteivorsitzenden gewählt und plante auch eine kandidatur für das amt des bundeskanzlers ...


----------



## derLordselbst (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

*Was für ein Triumph!*
Einstimmig zum Parteivorsitzenden gewählt zu werden, in der 2005 selbst gegründeten Splitterpartei, die auf österreichischer Bundesebene mit satten 4,1 % (bei 4% Hürde) in die Nationalversammlung gewählt wurde. Und Österreich ist nicht gerade (sorry an alle Österreicher hier^^) der Dreh- und Angelpunkt der Welt..

Jörg Haider hatte seine Nische als regional erfolgreicher Politiker in Kärnten. Welcher dubiose Geheimdienst sollte diese Randfigur technisch aufwendig ausschalten wollen? Eine Verschwörungstheorie, die noch nicht mal ein Motiv hat, ist selbst in der wüsten Welt dieser Theorien mehr als dünn.

Was für ein *Motiv* gibt es also für ein verdecktes Attentat???

*@17&4:* Ich habe ihn als Salon-Nazi bezeichnet. Das ist meine Bezeichnung für Jemanden, der mit Rassismus, Ausländerhass, Antisemitismus und anderen rechtsextremen Themen hausieren geht, ohne selbst Ausländer totzuprügeln oder Synagogen anzuzünden oder ein Hakenkreuz am Rever zu tragen, aber gerne für seinen Stimmenfang in Kauf nimmt, Hass zu schüren.


----------



## Bucklew (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Havenger schrieb:


> lies dir mal die eine quelle durch da gibts 2 solche patente von mercedes ... das is ne sekundenarbeit da sprengstoff rein zu packen ....


Wie willst du in das kleine Loch, das ja kein Loch ist, sondern wo die Verankerung sitzt, genügend Sprengstoff packen, um Schäden zu erzeugen wie sie entstanden sind? Immerhin wurde quasi die gesamte Dachparty weggerissen, das geht nicht mit ner kleinen Menge Sprengstoff, da muss schon was ganz ordentliches rein, nicht zu vergessen ein Zünder, spätestens den kriegt man da nicht mehr rein.



Havenger schrieb:


> zudem : warum solche wiedersprüchlichen aussagen der zeugen ? und so einen unfall hört man locker in der ganzen umgebung ... da kannste mir auch nicht versuchen zu erzählen das das keiner gehört haben soll demzufolge muss es noch andere zeugen geben ... und die werden aber offenbar vom staat eingeschüchtert ..


Welche widersprüchlichen Aussagen? Das sein Parteifreu und Sprecher erzählt er wäre nüchtern gewesen wundert doch nun wirklich keinen 

In der Obduktion wurden 1,8 Promille im Blut festgestellt, was gibts da noch zu diskutieren?



Havenger schrieb:


> du sagst 142 km/h es waren auch schon 160 oder auch schon 120 ... is seltsam warum das so widersprüchlich ist ... genauso wie der km stand ... über 36k km ... und das in 2-3 monaten ! das wären gute 600km protag !


Ich sage nicht 142km/h, hättest du mal Wikipedia gelesen wüsstest du, dass das der Wert ist, den die Autoelektronik im Moment des Unfalls gespeichert hatte. Und 36t km in 2-3 Monaten ist für einen Politiker nun überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## stefan.net82 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

ob unfall, anschlag oder verschwörung:

jörg haider ist tot und mir tut es leid, obwohl ich für seine ideologischen grundsätze nichts übrig hatte (habe).


lg,
stefan


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Wie war das noch mit Uwe Barschel?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Och man leute... bevor ihr solch einen scheiss postet, könntet ihr euch wenigstens mal oberflächig informieren.



Aber keinesfalls mehr...



> Haider hat alkohol nur höfflicherweise zum anstoßen getrunken! mehrer zeugen sagen übereinstimmend aus das er nicht betrunken war! man bekommt von den nachrichten offensichtlich manipulierte bilder der unfallstelle zu gesicht.



Behaupten einige Seiten und enge Freunde...



> haider war in österreich alles andere als beliebt, zumindest auf politischer ebene. aber das kärntener volk liebte ihn.



Wie an den letzten Wahlergebnissen zu sehen war: absolut alle.



> und genau das war das problem.



Die politische Orientierung der Bevölkerung ist "das Problem" und sie lässt sich durch den Tod einer Person ändern?
Ich hab ja schon häufiger die These aufgestellt, dass politische Meinungsbildung nicht so abläuft, wie sie sollte, aber diese Sichtweise find selbst ich etwas gewagt.



> der typ war keine 20, der fährt nich einfach aus langeweile mit 150 durch die stadt...



ganz eindeutiger Sachzusammenhang, kann unmöglich anders sein...




> und wenn er wirklich diesen speed draufhatte, wie dann überschlagen? er hätte ja irgendwo ganz derbe ranknallen müssen das der wagen sich da aufhängt und sich überschlägt. es ist allerdings keine stelle zu erkennen wo er einen solch heftigen kontakt hätte haben können.



Ich weiß nicht, was >20jährige, die nie schnell fahren, nie Alkohol trinken und Todfeinde in der gesamten Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft und bei militärischen Sondereinheiten haben, machen müssen, damit sich ihr Auto überschlägt.
Aber den meisten normalen Leuten reicht es, wenn sie das Auto ausreichend beschleunigen, ihm einen Stoß in die richtige Richtung geben und zeitnah einen großen Winkel zwischen der Ausrichtung des Fahrzeugs und der bisherigen Fahrtrichtung erreichen. Bei ner A-Klasse ist das bekanntermaßen durch Lenkrad-verreißen möglich, bei allen anderen kann z.B. ein überfahrener Pfosten (der das Auto einseitig abbremst und damit querstellt, zeitgleich aber auch auf einer Seite springen lässt) die nötigen Vorraussetzungen erfüllen.
Gegen einen Überschlag sprechen wenn dann eher die geringen Beschädigungen auf anderen Seiten des Autos, was bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten (Fahrzeug überschlägt sich primär in der Luft) aber möglich ist.



Havenger schrieb:


> zum thema alkohol : 23 uhr war er noch nüchtern und da willst du mir jetzt erzählen das er innerhalb von 2h auf 1,8promille kommen soll ? das schaffen nur dauertrinker denn normal oder gelegenheitstrinker würde da längst sich übergeben ! zudem galt er als vorbild person, der alkohol selten getrunken hat und auch dann in maßen ...



Jedenfalls nicht öffentlich. Auf alle Fälle sind 1,8 Promille wohl noch am ehesten durch die Aufnahme von hochprozentigem Alkohol und somit in sehr kurzer Zeit zu erreichen.
Afaik gibt es keine Belege dafür, dass sich Haider zwischen der Aufnahme von Alkohol und dem Unfall nicht übergeben hätte.



> hab nen kumpel über 3 ecken der arbeitet bei der ktu und als der die bilder gesehen hat hat der nur ein wort gesagt : sprengstoff !



Hat er auch Gründe dafür genannt? Schließlich sind wir hier in einem Forumsbereich, in dem man nicht nur ne Meinung rumspammt, sondern in dem man logisch argumentiert oder verlässliche Quellen vorlegt. (Kumpel-über-3-Ecken-der-... ist nicht unbedingt der letzten Kategorie zuzuordnen)



Havenger schrieb:


> lies dir mal die eine quelle durch da gibts 2 solche patente von mercedes ... das is ne sekundenarbeit da sprengstoff rein zu packen



Weiß nicht, wie es bei Mercedes ist - aber Haider fuhr einen VW. Bei denen ist der Einleger in dieser Rinne quasi genauso dick, wie die Rinne tief. Man hat maximal 1-2mm, ehe sie deutlich sichtbar herausragt. Wohl kaum genug für eine Sprengstoffladung, die durch ein tragendes Stück Blech durchtrennt.
Selbst wenn es so potenten Sprengstoff gibt (die Frage nach der Entwicklung von Atombomben drängt sich auf):
Dieser Einleger besteht aus einem Stück nicht zu spröden Kunststoffs, der nicht einfach abreißt. Der hintere Teil befindet sich auf alle Bildern an Ort und Stelle. Man sollte annehmen, dass eine große Menge von Explosionsgasen in einem schmalen Spalt unter hohem Druck in der Lage wären, ein Stück Plastik, dass einfach nur reingedruckt ist, in Bewegung zu setzen?
Neee, diese "Sprengstoff in der Regenrinne"-These lässt doch einige eigentlich sehr eindeutige Spuren vermissen.
Und selbst wenn führt ein kleiner Riss im Dach noch nicht zu diesen Folgen.
(die im ersten hier geposteten Link beschriebene Geschichte mit einer Explosion, die so gewaltig ist, dass sie sich bis in den Innenraum ausbreitet und sofort tötet, dürfte für jeden als vollkommener Schwachsinn zu erkennen sein, der sich mal überlegt, was eine Explosionswelle in einem geschlossenen (Autoinnen)Raum mit den Scheiben macht, die diesen begrenzen)



> und so einen unfall hört man locker in der ganzen umgebung



So?
Schon mal einen erlebt?

Leute, die an einer Durchgangsstraße leben, haben normalerweise nicht die Fenster weit geöffnet und der Unfall ereignete sich auch zu einem Zeitpunkt, zu dem viele Leute bereits schlafen.


Und die These, dass riesige Explosionen leiser sind, als Unfälle, hätte ich auch gern belegt 



> ... da kannste mir auch nicht versuchen zu erzählen das das keiner gehört haben soll demzufolge muss es noch andere zeugen geben ... und die werden aber offenbar vom staat eingeschüchtert ...



Ganz klar. Am fehlen von etwas, dass vielleicht vorhanden sein sollte und nachdem man nie selbst gesucht hat, kann man auf Anhieb erkennen, wer es hat verschwinden lassen.


----------



## Terence Skill (29. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

das dazu von wegen kleiner nationaler politiker der niemanden interessiert...

"Der Unfallort in Lambichl an der Klagenfurter Stadtgrenze und diejenigen Orte Kärntens, welche das Leben Haiders geprägt hatten, wurden nach dem Ableben zu Trauer- und Pilgerstätten. [14][15][16] Die offiziellen Trauerfeiern für Haider fanden am 18. Oktober 2008 in Klagenfurt statt und gliederten sich vom Ablauf her in zwei Teile: die Verabschiedungsfeier auf dem Neuen Platz sowie das Requiem im Klagenfurter Dom, das von den Bischöfen Alois Schwarz und Egon Kapellari zelebriert wurde. An den Feiern nahmen mehr als 25.000 Menschen teil, unter ihnen die höchsten Repräsentanten der Republik wie Bundespräsident Heinz Fischer,[17][18] Bundeskanzler Alfred Gusenbauer und alle Landeshauptleute,[19] zahlreiche Veteranen des Zweiten Weltkriegs, der Sohn des libyschen Revolutionsführers Muammar al-Gaddafi, Saif al-Islam al-Gaddafi, der mit Haider befreundet war,[20] sowie zahlreiche seiner früheren Wegbegleiter und Vertreter von mehreren deutschnationalen Burschenschaften.[21] Aus Italien kamen mehrere Abordnungen und rechtsgerichtete Sympathisanten; an Politikern erschienen der Präsident der Region Friaul-Julisch Venetien, Renzo Tondo, mit Fahne und Wappen seiner Region,[22] sowie der Präsident der Region Veneto, Gianfranco Galan.[23] Es kondolierten zahlreiche rechtspopulistische Parteien wie auch die separatistische Lega Nord in Vertretung des EU-Abgeordneten Mario Borghezio der bekundete, dass viele Anhänger der Lega Nord am Begräbnis teilnähmen.[24] Nach dem Ende der Trauerfeiern in Klagenfurt wurde der Sarg Haiders im Krematorium Villach eingeäschert. Die Beisetzung der Urne erfolgte einige Tage später auf dem Besitz der Familie Haider im Bärental."


" Am 12. August 2008 gab Haider bekannt, für die Nationalratswahl 2008 als Spitzenkandidat des BZÖ anzutreten, das etwaige Mandat allerdings nicht anzunehmen, sondern Kärntner Landeshauptmann bleiben zu wollen. Haider wurde Ende August bei einem Parteitag des BZÖ in Graz, mit Zustimmung aller Delegierten ohne Gegenkandidaten, einstimmig zum Parteivorsitzenden gewählt.[9] Das BZÖ konnte seinen Stimmenanteil bei der Wahl am 28. September 2008 mit 10,7 % mehr als verdoppeln, was Beobachter wie auch Parteifreunde[10] Haiders vor allem seiner Kandidatur zuschreiben. So gelang der Partei auch in Kärnten mit 39,4 % ihr bestes Ergebnis, während sie in den anderen Bundesländern zwischen 4,7 % (Wien) und 13,2 % (Steiermark) erreichte."

ich kann grad nicht selber viel schreiben, meine frau schläft neben mir und die tastenanschläge meiner billig-tastatur sind recht laut^^ die texte stammen von wikipedia


----------



## derLordselbst (29. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Wahnsinn! 

Der Sohn eines afriktanischen Diktators kam! Und alle europäischen Dumpfbacken! 

Von geringer Bedeutung ist Haider für mich, da er kaum eine Chance hatte, wieder auf der politischen Weltbühne eine Rolle zu spielen, nicht einmal eine zentrale Rolle in Österreich. Mit rund 8 Millionen Einwohnern ist Österreich auch nicht gerade der Nabel der Welt (da hilft auch die große Vergangenheit nicht mehr).


*Also immer noch die Frage: *Wo ist das Motiv für ein geheimnisvolles Attentat, Wo die Beweise?

Warum will man überhaupt daran glauben, dass Haider nciht besoffen in dem Tod gerast ist? Warum labert man da rum? Die beiden für mich vorstellbaren Motive sind, entweder aus einem skrupellosen Rechtspopulisten einen armen Märtyrer zu machen oder eine fatale Begeisterung am Fabulieren über Verschwörungstheorien. 

Spannend ist übrigens auch die Sprache der Verschwörungstheoretiker: Es werden immer nur Fragen gestellt, nie Antworten geliefert...


----------



## Terence Skill (29. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

nun in der sache haider sehe ich das folgendermaßen. ich muss schonmal festhalten das ich keinesfalls sympatisant dieses mannes war oder bin. es geht mir einfach nur um die sache selbst. ich bin selbst nicht 100% prozentig von der sache mit sprengstoff im innenraum etc. überzeugt. überzeugt bin ich nur davon das die offizielle version falsch ist und das haider gezielt beseitigt wurde. in österreich hat er definitiv wieder an einfluss gewonnen gehabt. er war ja gerade wieder mit sehr gutem ergebniss in die landespolitik zurückgekehrt auch durch seine weitreichenden kontakte zum eu-parlament usw war er einigen sicher ein dorn im auge. das mag vielleicht schon grund genug für irgendwen sein. 
ich weiß gar nicht warum immer mit dem wort verschwörungstheorie umsich geworfen wird. kann man nicht einfach mal kritisch hinterfragen? die menschen sind in der vergangenheit sooft getäuscht worden etc und irgendwann jahre später kam´s dann raus. aber die meisten lernen nix dazu. statt mal mit gesundem menschenverstand zu hinterfragen hängt man sich an das erstbeste was von irgendeiner offiziellen stelle vermeldet wird. das die masse der medien gelenkt sind und das senden was sie sollen wissen wir ja wohl alle ganz genau. 
und doch fressen die meisten denen aus der hand, selbst wenn es noch so absurd wird. die sache 11.9. ist das beste beispiel. wer das mit gesunder skepsis, unvoreingenommenheit und menschenverstand betrachtet kann nur zu einem entschluss kommen. nämlich das die offizielle version gelogen sein muss.
als absurde verschwörungstheoretiker sollten dann die bezeichnet werden, die behaupten das die flugzeuge von schlechtesten amateurfliegern mit angeblich höchster präzision in diese towers geflogen wurden. und dadurch die massiven, wohl die bis dahin massivsten bauten weltweit, zum einsturz gebracht hätten...
und was ich am traurigsten finde ist das die allerwichtigsten fakten, nämlich die zeugen immer aussen vorgelassen werden. im fall des 11.9. sind das hunderte menschen. diese sind oft der hauptgrund warum man stutzig wird. wenn mehrere leute übereinstimmend etwas gleiches aussagen sollte man dem doch nachgehen. auch das hunderte ersthelfer nun reihenweise sterben interessiert keinen. die regierung verweigert die übernahme der medizinischen kosten, obwohl sie dafür verantwortlich ist denn kurz nach den anschlägen haben offizielle stellen gemeldet das der qualm und der dreck an ground zero geprüft wurden und ungefährlich sei. was absolut falsch war, denn im nachhinein kam heraus das der schutt hoch-toxisch war. 


auch in dem fall haider gibt es mehrere zeugenaussagen die der offiziellen version widersprechen. 
ausserdem ist die gesamte unfallstelle grade 80-90m lang. wenn dieser wagen (der sicherlich fast 2t wiegt) mit 150kmh dort erst ins schleudern gerät und sich schliesslich irgendwie überschlägt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das er nach dieser kurzen distanz zum stehen gekommen wäre. wer schonmal bei so einer billigen stuntshow war, hat vielleicht gesehen wie die sich mit 60kmh oder so überschlagen. selbst die fliegen locker schon 50m und mehr. auch sieht der wagen erstmal bei weitem nicht so schlimm aus, wie es seine verletzungen vermuten lassen würden. es gibt genug anhaltspunkte die zweifel zulassen. nicht umsonst schreiben andere ganze bücher über diesen vorfall. 

Schade ist ausserdem das hier einige user denken sie könnten an meiner meinung zu solchen trägödien festmachen was ich für ein mensch wäre. ich nehme es den meisten nicht übel, aber ich schätze sie sind einfach zu jung um sachlich solche themen zu besprechen.



MfG Terence


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht warum immer mit dem wort verschwörungstheorie umsich geworfen wird. kann man nicht einfach mal kritisch hinterfragen?



Natürlich kann man das. Vielleicht kann man, wenn man über das nötige technische Verständniss verfügt (womit 99% aller Leute, die hier was kritisch hinterfragen, draußen sind) sogar mit Sicherheit einen Fehler in einer Erklärung finden. Aber das wars dann auch.
Wer ohne Fachkenntnisse der Meinung ist, anhand denkbar knapper Informationen, definitive Fehler ermitteln können, der bewegt sich definitiv im Bereich "Theorie", nicht im Bereich "Fakt". Und wenn er dann auch noch aus diesen Bruchstücken oder noch viel weniger (oft Vorurteile oder nicht-repräsentativer Medienkonsum) ein Verbrechen, einen Täter, ein Motiv und eine erhebliche Zahl an Beteiligten präsentiert, dann ist auch definitiv von einer "Verschwörung" die Rede.





> die sache 11.9. ist...


...Thema eines anderen Threads.



> und was ich am traurigsten finde ist das die allerwichtigsten fakten, nämlich die zeugen immer aussen vorgelassen werden. ... wenn mehrere leute übereinstimmend etwas gleiches aussagen sollte man dem doch nachgehen.



Tut man i.d.R. auch. In der Regel steht man aber bei jedem größeren (und von den Medien breitgetrenenem) Ereigniss vor dem Problem, dass übereinstimmend ein paar bis ein paar dutzend Leute Aussagen machen, die denen von eine paar hundert Leuten wiedersprechen. Warum das so ist, darüber könnte man jetzt psychologische Theorien aufstellen - aber Fakt ist, dass Zeugenaussagen Fehler enthalten. Herauszufinden, welche Aussagen am ehesten falsch sind (weil sie z.B. den meisten anderen Aussagen oder schlicht den Naturgesetzen wiedersprechen), ist die Aufgabe von Untersuchungskommissionen, die sich i.d.R. Monate wenn nicht Jahre damit befassen. (nur um sich eine Woche später von einem Internetnutzer, der 10 Bilder und 5 Aussagen analysiert hat, erzählen zu lassen, dass sie Lügen, mehrere 100 Leute bestochen/erpresst, Bilder manipuliert, sich von der Regierung lenken und von Großkonzernen haben schmieren zu lassen)



> ausserdem ist die gesamte unfallstelle grade 80-90m lang.



Wodurch ist denn der Anfang der Unfallstelle markiert?



> Schade ist ausserdem das hier einige user denken sie könnten an meiner meinung zu solchen trägödien festmachen was ich für ein mensch wäre. ich nehme es den meisten nicht übel, aber ich schätze sie sind einfach zu jung um sachlich solche themen zu besprechen.



Es ist nur zu leicht, jemandem, der sich vehement für schlecht belegte Dinge einsetzt, vorzuwerfen, dass er diese nicht nur zwecks Wahrheitsfindung, sondern auch aus anderen Interessen verteidigt. Unschön, aber objektive Analysen sind nicht die Stärke der meisten Menschen. Man sollte sicherheitshalber vorher seine Motivationen klarstellen.



> @ryuven
> wenn du den thread schon schliesst, dann wäre es nett wenn du einen link zu einem offenen thread zu diesem thema angibst.



Die Fähigkeit, eine Suchfunktion zu verwenden, wird für die Benutzung dieses Forums vorrausgesetzt. Und falls du auf deinen "9/11 war eine False Flag attack!"-Thread anspielst (mir fällt jedenfalls kein anderer ein, den ich in letzter Zeit aus Duplizitätsgründen geschlossen hätte): Da habe ich einen wohl nicht zu übersehenden Link angegeben.


----------



## Terence Skill (29. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

nun, die verlinkung ist mir gestern definitiv nicht aufgefallen, wenn sie schon da war. das nehme ich dann auch gerne zurück, bzw hab ich den entsprechenden text auch schon gelöscht.

in der sache haider hat weder jemand einen täter genannt noch ein motiv in den raum gestellt. auch wurden kein dutzend von leute genannt die da drinhängen sollen. es gibt dort definitiv ungeklärte fragen.
Hier gibt es offizielle fakten und widersprüche zur unfallstelle:

Unfallstelle Jörg Haider

Die messbaren spuren an der unfallstelle sind zwischen 80m und 90m lang. ausserdem gibt es keinerlei bremspuren...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ausserdem gibt es keinerlei bremspuren...


 
Bei ABS und ESP und ASR und was auch immer noch nicht verwunderlich. 

Ach, verdammt, ich wollte doch nichts mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

wie langweilig muss einem eigentlich sein, dass man auch noch zu den belanglosesten und offensichtlichsten sachverhalten eine alternative verschwörungstheorie über den ablauf der dinge zusammenspinnen muss?
tse, tse, tse....


----------



## Terence Skill (29. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

ich meine damit auf dem rasen etc. er soll ja vor dem überschlag eine ganze strecke auf einem stück rasen zurückgelegt haben. wenn er dort gebremst hätte, hätte man das auch gesehen. aber es gibt keinerlei bremsspuren. deshalb hatte man zeitlang ja einen herzinfarkt bei der fahrt vermutet. das wurde aber nach der obduktion ausgeschlossen. dennoch deutet alles darauf hin das er bereits beim überfahren des 1. schildes bewusstlos war. es war noch genug weg vorhanden den wagen zumindest stark abzubremsen.


----------



## Bucklew (29. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Unfallstelle Jörg Haider
> 
> Die messbaren spuren an der unfallstelle sind zwischen 80m und 90m lang. ausserdem gibt es keinerlei bremspuren...


Ähm, du liest schon, was du da verlinkst, oder?

"* Nach ca 150 Meter soll das *Auto auf der Fahrbahn quer zur Fahrtrichtung *zum Stehen gekommen sein. Es sind keinerlei Reifenspuren zu sehen."

Und das bezieht sich imho erst auf den letzten Einschlag, d.h. all die Punkte vorher müssen auch noch zur Wegstrecke dazu gezählt werden. Warum erfindest du immer wieder solche "Fakten", die in deinen eigenen LInks wiederlegt werden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> in der sache haider hat weder jemand einen täter genannt noch ein motiv in den raum gestellt. auch wurden kein dutzend von leute genannt die da drinhängen sollen.



Ich zitiere mal frei aus diesem Thread, nicht weniges davon von dir selbst:

"ICh bin der Meinung, dass es ein Anschlag von ganz oben war"
"man bekommt von den nachrichten offensichtlich manipulierte bilder der unfallstelle zu gesicht"
"wenn mans so nimmt schwamm er gegen den allgemeinen politikerstrom und das ist auf jedem fall einem in ö ein hindernis gewesen "
"ganz genau. und das er in kärnten frisch mit dicker mehrheit wiedergewählt wurde hat die anderen natürlich in bedrängnis gebracht."
"er ist offensichtlich aus dem weg geräumt worden."
"sprengstoff !"
"demzufolge muss es noch andere zeugen geben ... und die werden aber offenbar vom staat eingeschüchtert ..."
"überzeugt bin ich nur davon ... das haider gezielt beseitigt wurde."
"war er einigen sicher ein dorn im auge. das mag vielleicht schon grund genug für irgendwen sein."

Du bist dir ganz sicher, dass keiner einzige dieser Sätze andeuten könnte, dass es sich beim Unfall Haiders z.B.
um einen Mord_anschlag von ganz oben_ handelt, bei dem er unter Verwendung von _Sprengstoff aus dem weg geräumt worden_ ist, weil _er gegen den allgemeinen politikerstrom_ schwamm und _frisch mit dicker mehrheit wiedergewählt wurde_, weswegen _er einigen sicher ein dorn im auge_ war, weil er _die anderen natürlich in bedrängnis gebracht_ hat, wobei dieser Sachverhalt natürlich vertuscht wird, z.B. _von den nachrichten_, die nur _manipulierte bilder_ zeigen, wärend _andere zeugen ... offenbar vom staat eingeschüchtert_ werden?
Ganz sicher, dass hier niemand sowas zumindest teilweise ausgesagt hat?



> Die messbaren spuren an der unfallstelle sind zwischen 80m und 90m lang. ausserdem gibt es keinerlei bremspuren...



Sagt diese nicht gerade neutral wirkende Quelle, ohne anzugeben, woher sie das weiß...
Oder anders: Behauptungen. Gesucht sind Belege.


Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Fotos, die einzelnen Abschnitte der Unfallstelle komplett und im Detail zeigen?
Und welche von den Bergungsarbeiten?


----------



## hzdriver (29. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Oh mann, Verschwörungstheoretiker
> 
> Klar, Gott und die Welt, Zeitungen, Politiker und natürlich Experten lügen alle wie gedruckt, aber irgendein Spinner, der irgendein Zeitungsfoto und ein Foto von der Dachträgeröffnung ins Internet stellt haben Recht.
> 
> ...


Links steht neuerdings für doof ! Benno Ohnesorg hat sich auch in die Kugel gehechtet . Oder Barschel, war das Absicht ?
Schon vergessen wie Sie die Linken gejagt haben und verleumdet , in der Presse . Keiner hat den Linken geglaubt und alle
haben Sie ins ** gebracht. Warum soll das nicht bei Haider so gewesen sein ? Jemand hier Gegenbeweise ?
Weis gar nicht warum hier keiner mehr ne Themenfrage stellen darf , um nicht gleich von Linken und Migranten angegriffen zu werden?!


----------



## Terence Skill (29. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ähm, du liest schon, was du da verlinkst, oder?
> 
> "* Nach ca 150 Meter soll das *Auto auf der Fahrbahn quer zur Fahrtrichtung *zum Stehen gekommen sein. Es sind keinerlei Reifenspuren zu sehen."
> 
> Und das bezieht sich imho erst auf den letzten Einschlag, d.h. all die Punkte vorher müssen auch noch zur Wegstrecke dazu gezählt werden. Warum erfindest du immer wieder solche "Fakten", die in deinen eigenen LInks wiederlegt werden?


 
wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil... ich habe von messbaren spuren gesprochen! das heisst ab dem ersten moment ab dem durch berührung irgendwelcher schilder etc die geschwindigkeit gebremst wurde...
nach rückrechnung kann haider maximal mit 90 kmh unterwegs gewesen sein. leider stehen keine weiteren bilder der unfallstelle zur verfügung. auch eine untersuchung des wracks durch dritte wurde abgelehnt. wenn du dir mal das pressefoto von der draufsicht der stelle anguckst. fällt dir die teilung der strasse unten im bild auf? es scheint als sei ein stück des bildes weggeschnitten und ein anderes ganz billig angeführt. (achte auf die weisse linie)

dieser unfall stinkt zum himmel... und da wird einem hier das wort im mund umgedreht und alles ins lächerliche gezogen. und nochmal : ich weiß nicht wer und auch nicht warum!!! allerdings ist es bei den vorhanden fakten einfach mal sehr gut möglich das die offizielle version nicht stimmt! man muss bald das gefühl haben man greife mit solchen vermutungen hier leute persönlich an. so wie ihr einen angreift und dann noch persönlich werdet...



hzdriver schrieb:


> Links steht neuerdings für doof ! Benno Ohnesorg hat sich auch in die Kugel gehechtet . Oder Barschel, war das Absicht ?
> Schon vergessen wie Sie die Linken gejagt haben und verleumdet , in der Presse . Keiner hat den Linken geglaubt und alle
> haben Sie ins ** gebracht. Warum soll das nicht bei Haider so gewesen sein ? Jemand hier Gegenbeweise ?
> Weis gar nicht warum hier keiner mehr ne Themenfrage stellen darf , um nicht gleich von Linken und Migranten angegriffen zu werden?!


 

Amen


----------



## Havenger (29. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



> Und 36t km in 2-3 Monaten ist für einen Politiker nun überhaupt kein Problem.



das wäre für einen politker überhaupt nicht möglich ! da müsste haider 600km pro tag gefahren sein ohne was anderes zu machen ! das wäre der einsatz eines taxis was sehr gut besucht wäre ... 

zudem was immer noch verwunderlich ist : zeugen sagen er hätte keine sichtbaren verletzungen gehabt ( außer die 2 kleinen stellen ) aber warum wurde dann von der obduktion gesagt das er schwerste kopf und oberkörperverletzungen hat ? 

was ebenso seltsam ist : warum ist der fahrersitz so nach hinten geneigt ? bei einem uafrall würde der immer noch vorn gehen ... 

ebenso : die front des autos ( wo das verkehrsschild dran geknallt ist ) hat keine delle ... 

und zudem in dieses kleine loch bekommt man durchaus sprengstoff rein : das zeug heist dann c4 ...

und : haider galt als sehr guter fahrer er hätte den unfall also durchaus überleben können ...


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil... ich habe von messbaren spuren gesprochen! das heisst ab dem ersten moment ab dem durch berührung irgendwelcher schilder etc die geschwindigkeit gebremst wurde...


Wenn das Auto als letzte Wegstrecke 150m zurückgelegt hat (inkl. eine noch längere Wegstrecke vom ersten abkommen von der STraße), können es niemals 90m an messbaren Spuren sein. Woher soll diese Zahl kommen? Belege bitte.

Hier eine Aufnahme vom Unfallort:
http://www.oe24.at/zeitung/multimedia/archive/00196/081013_HaiderUnfall_196917a.jpg

Sieht realistisch aus und angesichts des Ausbaus der Straße sind 142km/h wohl absolut kein Problem - und es sind auch DEUTLICH mehr als 90m.

Man beachte auch wieviel Zaun den Phaeton abgebremst hat:
http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,1324252.jpg

Last but not least die angeblichen Löcher von Sprengladungen, wenn man sich die Löcher anschaut sieht man, dass das Metall um das Loch nach innen gebogen ist, also etwas von außen IN das auto eingedrungen ist - und keine Sprengladung, wo das Metall nach außen gebogen und zerfetzt sein müsste:
http://images.unserdaheim.org/image/tn410x307_haider-unfallauto.jpg

Nebenbei sieht im Bild drüber auch die Absperrungen, auf denen der Phaeton beim Überschlag wohl gelandet ist und die eben diese Löcher verursacht haben.


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Havenger schrieb:


> das wäre für einen politker überhaupt nicht möglich ! da müsste haider 600km pro tag gefahren sein ohne was anderes zu machen ! das wäre der einsatz eines taxis was sehr gut besucht wäre ...


Haider hatte einen Chaffeur. Und wenn dieser aus Zeitgründen fliegt, ist es normal, dass der Chaffeur hinterher fährt. Absolut kein Problem.



Havenger schrieb:


> zudem was immer noch verwunderlich ist : zeugen sagen er hätte keine sichtbaren verletzungen gehabt ( außer die 2 kleinen stellen ) aber warum wurde dann von der obduktion gesagt das er schwerste kopf und oberkörperverletzungen hat ?


Solche Verletztungen sind oftmals innerlich, das muss man von außen nicht sehen. Es kann auch die Aorta abreißen, sieht man von außen gar nicht, merkt man auch nicht und ist dann 30s später tot.



Havenger schrieb:


> was ebenso seltsam ist : warum ist der fahrersitz so nach hinten geneigt ? bei einem uafrall würde der immer noch vorn gehen ...


Warum sollte er bei einem Unfall nach vorne gehen? Natürlich drückt das Gewicht des Körpers den Sitz nach hinten und wie man sieht ist ja auch das Dach eingedrückt.



Havenger schrieb:


> ebenso : die front des autos ( wo das verkehrsschild dran geknallt ist ) hat keine delle ...


Ja, das Auto ist ja auch so heile 

Schau dir mal die oben verlinkten Bilder an und dann sag mir nochmal welche Front da keine Delle haben soll.



Havenger schrieb:


> und zudem in dieses kleine loch bekommt man durchaus sprengstoff rein : das zeug heist dann c4 ...


s.o. die Löcher gehen nach innen, nicht außen.



Havenger schrieb:


> und : haider galt als sehr guter fahrer er hätte den unfall also durchaus überleben können ...


Mit 142km/h kann man ein noch so toller Fahrer sein, dann ist es halt vorbei.


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

vor allem warum hat er nicht gebremst als er auf den grasstreifen kam? jeder mensch bei sinnen würde doch bremsen... aber es gibt keinerlei anzeichen das er es auch nur versucht hätte

Warum hatte er angeblich 1,8 promille alkohol im blut? bei der obduktion wurden nur kleinste mengen alkohol im magen festgestellt... deckt sich mit den zeugenaussagen das er nur zum anstoßen eine kleinigkeit trank

Warum wurde ein Schuh von ihm perfekt eingefedelt ohne jeglichen kratzer ohne jede blutspur auf der wiese beim unfallort gefunden? hat er sich den schuh zum fahren ausgezogen oder wie kam der dort hin.

und es gibt noch einige mehr fragen die zu klären wären.

EDIT: @Bucklew es verwundert mich weil laut angaben der staatsanwaltschaft haider mit 180 kmh angeflogen gekommen sein soll und an punkt 6, an dem er sich dann schätze ich überschlagen haben soll, er noch die 140 kmh drauf gehabt haben soll (das muss der moment gewesen sein als der tacho stehengeblieben ist). die meterzahl bezieht sich ab dem überfahrenen schild (4 oder 5 bin mir auch nich sicher).


----------



## vortex59 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das. Vielleicht kann man, wenn man über das nötige technische Verständniss verfügt (womit 99% aller Leute, die hier was kritisch hinterfragen, draußen sind) sogar mit Sicherheit einen Fehler in einer Erklärung finden. Aber das wars dann auch.[/I][/B]*Wer ohne Fachkenntnisse der Meinung ist, anhand denkbar knapper Informationen, definitive Fehler ermitteln können, der bewegt sich definitiv im Bereich "Theorie", nicht im Bereich "Fakt".*


*

Wobei wir jegliche Forschung im theretischen Bereichen dann wohl beenden könnten. Nunmehr wären nach Deiner formalen Analyse, theoretische Forscher bar jeglicher Fachkenntniss. Wobei... Mannigfaltige Erkenntnisse der theoretischen Erklärung nun aus den Manuskripten der "Kenner" gestrichen werden müssten... Einstein ade! Bedenke, irgendwann hat alles mal mit grauer Theorie angefangen, nicht jeder "Wissende" hat studiert, sondern "Wissen" fusst auf "Ausprobieren, Lernen, Verfeinern!"

Nicht jeder hier hat Wissen über die Anwendung und Wirkung von Sprengmitteln, auch fehlen vielen die Kenntnisse über Dynamik von Fahrzeugen. Jedoch sollte man sich nicht anmaßen, 99% als nicht kritikfähig zu beurteilen. Mitunter sind es "Proleten" die "Wissenden" die fehlenden Puzzelteile zusteuern.

Note: Wir alle sollten bedenken, das es "möglich" ist, einen Menschen so zu entsorgen, genau so, wie es möglich ist, einen Deutschen Staatsbürger per Flugzeug zu entführenn und dies mit Billigung unserer Regierung ... siehe 11.9...

Aber fair bin ich trotzdem zu Deinem Einwurf, man sollte nicht bildlings alles glauben, sondern den gesunden Menschenverstand gebrauchen, um sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen*


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> vor allem warum hat er nicht gebremst als er auf den grasstreifen kam? jeder mensch bei sinnen würde doch bremsen... aber es gibt keinerlei anzeichen das er es auch nur versucht hätte


Hat er ja vllt, wie sollte ein Auto mit ABS noch sichtbare Bremsspuren hinterlassen?



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Warum hatte er angeblich 1,8 promille alkohol im blut? bei der obduktion wurden nur kleinste mengen alkohol im magen festgestellt... deckt sich mit den zeugenaussagen das er nur zum anstoßen eine kleinigkeit trank


Genau, bestätigt von der absolut neutralen und 100%ig vertrauenswürdigen Zeugenaussage von Haiders eigenem Sprecher 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Warum wurde ein Schuh von ihm perfekt eingefedelt ohne jeglichen kratzer ohne jede blutspur auf der wiese beim unfallort gefunden? hat er sich den schuh zum fahren ausgezogen oder wie kam der dort hin.


Ja hat er vielleicht. Was ändert es? Vielleicht hatte er auch ein Ersatzpaar dabei? Was soll das überhaupt beweisen? Außer allerhöchstens mit irgendwelchen Pseudoungereimtheiten die wahren Fakten zu ignorieren.


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Hat er ja vllt, wie sollte ein Auto mit ABS noch sichtbare Bremsspuren hinterlassen?
> 
> 
> Genau, bestätigt von der absolut neutralen und 100%ig vertrauenswürdigen Zeugenaussage von Haiders eigenem Sprecher
> ...


 
man sieht das du keinen führerschein haben kannst! auch bei einem auto mit abs blockieren die räder für einen ganz kurzen moment...erst recht auf rasen und daher kommt auch das rattern im pedal bei einer vollbremsung mit abs... das abs löst im moment des blockierens kurz die bremse^^ lernst du sicherlich noch!

und die obduktion hat auch haiders sprecher gemacht...1,8 promille im blut aber so gut wie nichts im magen? das passt nicht zusammen, weil es nicht normal ist?

EDIT: @Bucklew es verwundert mich weil laut angaben der staatsanwaltschaft haider mit 180 kmh angeflogen gekommen sein soll und an punkt 6, an dem er sich dann schätze ich überschlagen haben soll, er noch die 140 kmh drauf gehabt haben soll (das muss der moment gewesen sein als der tacho stehengeblieben ist). die meterzahl bezieht sich ab dem überfahrenen schild (4 oder 5 bin mir auch nich sicher).


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> man sieht das du keinen führerschein haben kannst! auch bei einem auto mit abs blockieren die räder für einen ganz kurzen moment...erst recht auf rasen und daher kommt auch das rattern im pedal bei einer vollbremsung mit abs... das abs löst im moment des blockierens kurz die bremse^^ lernst du sicherlich noch!


Ich habe bereits seit einigen Jahren einen Führerschein, dennoch sind ABS-Bremsspuren nur sehr schwer bis überhaupt gar nicht nachweisbar. Das können nur entsprechenden Experten und diese Spuren sind auf Pressefotos fast nie sichtbar.

Hier sieht man dennoch sehr gut die Spuren, die das Auto hinterlassen hat (vorallem unten neben dem Straßenschild auf der STraße):
http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/2700/unfallhaider02196679a1ma5.jpg



Terence Skill schrieb:


> und die obduktion hat auch haiders sprecher gemacht...1,8 promille im blut aber so gut wie nichts im magen? das passt nicht zusammen, weil es nicht normal ist?


wenn er auf leeren magen einige Schnäpse trinkt, ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Warum sollte der Promillewert auf der einen Seite gefälscht werden, gleichzeitig aber behauptet werden der Magen wäre leer gewesen? Da müssten die ja verdammt blöde sein, um so schlecht zu lügen, wenn sie denn schon lügen.

Und warum ist die Zeugenaussage von Haiders Sprecher absolut vertrauenswürdig, die Obduktion dagegen absolut gefälscht? Das hat schon nichts mehr mit selektiver Wahrnehmung zu tun, das ist schlicht Bullshit.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> EDIT: @Bucklew es verwundert mich weil laut angaben der staatsanwaltschaft haider mit 180 kmh angeflogen gekommen sein soll und an punkt 6, an dem er sich dann schätze ich überschlagen haben soll, er noch die 140 kmh drauf gehabt haben soll (das muss der moment gewesen sein als der tacho stehengeblieben ist). die meterzahl bezieht sich ab dem überfahrenen schild (4 oder 5 bin mir auch nich sicher).


Und was sollte daran unrealistisch sein? Angesichts der Straße sind 180km/h kein Problem, bis es eben in die Linkskurve geht und dort ist er dann klassisch von der Straße ab, rein in die seitlichen Gitter und von da unkontrolliert geschleudert bis schließlich in den Betonpfeiler, der das Auto dann zum überschlagen gebracht hat.


----------



## Havenger (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

zu dem sprengstoff : auch wenn der verscluss nach außen zeigt wo er rein getan wurde, so kann man dafür sorgen das die wirkung der druckwelle nach innen in die fahrgastzelle geht ...

zum thema sitz : laut physik ist es so wenn ein gegenstand auf einen anderen gegenstand prallt eine gegensätzliche reaktion erfolgt ! das bedeutet wenn man einen frontalunfall mit nem auto hat das der fahrer in richtung motorhaube wandert. das beispiel kann man gut an seiner eigenen hand nachvollziehen : die rechte hand zur faust und die linke komplett zu einer fläche geöffnet nun schlägt man mit der rechten hand auf jene fläche ... man sieht die linke hand wandert in richtung der rechten aber nicht nach hinten ...

zudem sagte man auch : haiders linker arm wäre fast abgerissen ! und das ohne blut ? selbst da hätte das auto und die straße voll sein müssen damit ...


----------



## Two-Face (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Havenger schrieb:


> zudem sagte man auch : haiders linker arm wäre fast abgerissen ! und das ohne blut ? selbst da hätte das auto und die straße voll sein müssen damit ...



Du siehst du viel fern: Sollte ein Körperteil ab oder fast ab sein, so erleidet man erstmal aufgrund des massiven Blutverlustes einen Volumenmangelschock - als Abwehrreaktion gegen das Austreten von Blut aus der Wunde, werden zunächst die Aterien quasi, um es vereinfacht auszudrücken, zusammengezogen - ein ganz normaler Schutzmechanismus des Körpers vor dem Verbluten
Sogar wenn ein Unterschenkel abgerissen wird, fließt da zunächst überhaupt kein Blut, im Gegensatz zu gewissen Filmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



vortex59 schrieb:


> Wobei wir jegliche Forschung im theretischen Bereichen dann wohl beenden könnten.



Nö. Insbeonsdere wenn das mit einem gewissen Anspruch geschieht, ist das genau der Sinn dieses Forums. Aber man sollte sich nicht daran stören, wenn seine Theorien als "Theorie" bezeichnet werden.



> Nicht jeder hier hat Wissen über die Anwendung und Wirkung von Sprengmitteln, auch fehlen vielen die Kenntnisse über Dynamik von Fahrzeugen. Jedoch sollte man sich nicht anmaßen, 99% als nicht kritikfähig zu beurteilen. Mitunter sind es "Proleten" die "Wissenden" die fehlenden Puzzelteile zusteuern.



Mitunter. Aber sehr, sehr selten.
Somit sollten sich diejenigen, die kein Wissen haben, bei jeder ihrer Aussagen fragen, ob sie wirklich einen guten Grund haben, davon auszugehen, dass ihre richtig ist und die dazu wiedersprüchliche, die von Leuten mit Ahnung kommt, falsch.




Terence Skill schrieb:


> man sieht das du keinen führerschein haben kannst! auch bei einem auto mit abs blockieren die räder für einen ganz kurzen moment...erst recht auf rasen und daher kommt auch das rattern im pedal bei einer vollbremsung mit abs... das abs löst im moment des blockierens kurz die bremse^^ lernst du sicherlich noch!



Mal so ne Frage: Wie sieht deiner Meinung/Erfahrung nach eigentlich eine Bremsspur auf feuchtem Rasen aus?



> und die obduktion hat auch haiders sprecher gemacht...1,8 promille im blut aber so gut wie nichts im magen? das passt nicht zusammen, weil es nicht normal ist?



Es passt nicht zusammen, dass das, was im Blut ist, sich nicht mehr im Magen befindet 
Der nicht-ganz-Leihe, der sich n bissl mit Verdauungsprozessen beschäftigen musste, würde spontan annehmen, dass sich die Quelle dessen, was sich in nenneswerter Menge im Blut findet, wohl schon mindestens bis in den Darm gewandert sein muss, wenn sie nicht zu erheblichen Teilen absorbiert wurde.




Havenger schrieb:


> zu dem sprengstoff : auch wenn der verscluss nach außen zeigt wo er rein getan wurde, so kann man dafür sorgen das die wirkung der druckwelle nach innen in die fahrgastzelle geht ...



Man kann die Wirkrichtung einer Sprengladung beeinflussen, aber afaik nur, in dem man sie aus der Gegenrichtung zündet, so dass die Druckwelle gerichtet ist. Das heißt aber weiterhin, dass Zündkapsel und die äußerste Lage Sprengstoff ihre Energie zu mindestens 50% nach außen abgeben.



> zum thema sitz : laut physik ist es so wenn ein gegenstand auf einen anderen gegenstand prallt eine gegensätzliche reaktion erfolgt ! das bedeutet wenn man einen frontalunfall mit nem auto hat das der fahrer in richtung motorhaube wandert. das beispiel kann man gut an seiner eigenen hand nachvollziehen : die rechte hand zur faust und die linke komplett zu einer fläche geöffnet nun schlägt man mit der rechten hand auf jene fläche ... man sieht die linke hand wandert in richtung der rechten aber nicht nach hinten ...



Und eben weil die Physik das so sagt und weil die Medizin sagt, dass der Fahrer tunlichst nicht zu nah an die Motorhaube kommen soll, baut man Sitze so, dass sie unter diesen Bedingungen möglichst am Fleck bleiben.
Im übrigen:
Hat hier irgendeiner ein Bild gesehen, dass Fahrzeug mit Haider zeigt?
Denn der größere Umkreis um den Fahrer dürfte im Laufe der Bergungsarbeiten verändert worden sein und lässt somit wenig Schlussfolgerungen auf den Zustand unmittelbar nach dem Unfall zu.



> zudem sagte man auch : haiders linker arm wäre fast abgerissen ! und das ohne blut ? selbst da hätte das auto und die straße voll sein müssen damit ...



Sagt wer? (Quellen, Quellen, Quellen - ist es denn so schwer, wenn man soviel über den Fall weiß, auch mal zu sagen, woher man seine Details hat?)
Rein medizinisch ist es jedensfalls so, dass sich die großen Gefäße, insbesondere Aterien zurückziehen, wenn sie durchtrennt werden (sind halt muskulöse, normalerweise gespannte Gefäße), so dass anfangs fast gar kein Blut austritt (nur aus den Venen, aber das ohne Druck, so dass es in der Wunde/Kleidung verbleiben kann). Sollte die Person ~zeitgleich sterben, fließt zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem sich das Gewebe lockert, auch kein Blut mehr -> höchstens noch ein bißchen Gesicker, je nach dem, wie schnell die Gerinnung einsetzt.
Die Blutlachen, die man in Spiel&Fernsehen zu Gesicht bekommt, sind gnadenlos übertrieben. Z.B. Opfer Kriegshandlungen weisen auch selten größere Mengen Blut auf. Das Zeug hat in der Natur einfach keinen größeren Grund, aus einem toten Körper auszutreten.


----------



## Icejester (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits seit einigen Jahren einen Führerschein, dennoch sind ABS-Bremsspuren nur sehr schwer bis überhaupt gar nicht nachweisbar.



Dafür kann man sie aber erstaunlich oft auf Landstraßen oder Autobahnen sehen.



Havenger schrieb:


> zu dem sprengstoff : auch wenn der verscluss nach außen zeigt wo er rein getan wurde, so kann man dafür sorgen das die wirkung der druckwelle nach innen in die fahrgastzelle geht ...



Diese Sprengstoffidee ist so abstrus, ich frage mich, wie man sich zu sowas überhaupt versteigen kann. Die offensichtlichsten Gründe dafür fallen Euch offenbar nicht einmal auf, weil Ihr sie nicht sehen *wollt*!

1.) Wenn man jemanden mit Sprengstoff im Dachholm eines Autos töten wollte, muß die Explosion in überhaupt keine Richtung gelenkt werden. Man müßte nur einen Moment abwarten, zu dem das Opfer schnell genug fährt und die Zündung auslösen. Anzunehmen, jemand wäre unvorbereitet in der Lage, einen Unfall zu vermeiden, wenn 20 Zentimeter neben seinem Kopf was explodiert, ist schlicht lächerlich.

Daher erübrigt sich jede Diskussion über die Richtung einer Druckwelle. Sie wäre in jedem Fall irrelevant.

2.) Wenn etwas explodiert, gibt es immer Explosionsspuren in Form von Brandflecken, Schmauchspuren oder ähnlichem. Es wurde aber nie berichtet, daß an Haiders Auto irgendwas gebrannt hätte, noch daß seine Kleider oder gar sein Leichnam Brandflecken aufweisen würden.

3.) Der durchtrennte Dachholm rührt mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit vom üblichen Bergegerät der Feuerwehr. Eine Sprengung würde Metall wohl kaum so glatt durchtrennen, sondern vielmehr für ausgefranste, ungleichmäßige Enden sorgen, sofern nicht ein entsprechendes Band außen um die Metallstrebe gelegt wird.

Zu guter Letzt: Es tut mir ja leid, Euch das so brutal sagen zu müssen, aber der Mann hat sich einfach totgefahren. Seht ihn halt in einer Reihe mit James Dean, Grace Kelly und Falco, wenn Euch das tröstet. Er war nicht der Erste und er wird auch nicht der Letzte sein, dem das passiert.


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

selbstverständlich wühlt ein 2t phaeton den sand auf, wenn er auf dem rasen eine vollbremsung macht?! wie gesagt blockieren auch mit abs die räder für kurze momente! Jeder der selber auto fährt weiß das auch! und das kann man noch besser bei trockener fahrbahn beobachten, da hörst du es dann sogar quietschen... und keiner der auto fährt würde behaupten das er die kurve locker mit 180kmh hätte nehmen können! das ist ja mal riesen-blödsinn! ausserdem kannte haider die gegend perfekt, er wusste also um den strassenverlauf. ab dem moment des aufpralls (tacho bleibt stehen bei 140kmh) soll er rund 36 m weiter auf der fahrbahn quer zum stehen gekommen sein... 140kmh... 36m... fällt euch da was auf? selbst bei absoluten idealbedingungen schafft der phaeton es gerade mal so in 36m aus 100kmh zum stehen zu kommen. die bremswirkung bei einem überschlag wird weit geringer sein als bei einer vollbremsung mit vollem bodenkontakt. und das sind offizielle angaben, genau wie die geschwindigkeiten.

@ruyven

du solltest dir mehr mühe geben als mod in einem forum mit politischem teil objektiv zu sein. es macht den anschein das du deine schiene fährst und alles was da nicht reinpasst wird ins lächerliche gezogen oder gleich unterbunden. fütter deine beiträge doch mal mit sinnvollen infos und versuch nicht immernur die kommentare der anderen auf diese blödsinnige art und weise lächerlich zu machen. was denkst du woher die ungereimtheiten mit dem alkohol kommen? selbst den mediziner ist das nämlich aufgefallen und das wissen auch diese nicht zu erklären! normal ist es nämlich NICHT! aber hauptsache du hast wieder was gesagt...

genauso sind die quellen über seine verletzungen die öffentlichen meldungen...bevor du wieder jammerst, guckst du hier:

Jörg Haider ist tot: „Ein Hang zu überhöhter Geschwindigkeit“ - Ausland - Politik - FAZ.NET

Die mittelsäule wurde sicher nicht von den hilfskräften zu bergung zerschnitten. sonst wäre das ganz simpel auch offiziell bekannt und niemand würde sich darüber wundern. auch waren beim eintreffen der sicherheitskräfte beide türen auf der fahrerseite abgerissen, weshalb es unnötig war ihn herauszuschneiden!

Hier gibt es nochmal anschaulich einige ungereimtheiten aufgelistet, ausserdem werden mögliche gründe und täter angeführt:

http://alles-schallundrauch.blogspot.com/2008/10/wem-ntzt-der-tod-haiders.html


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Havenger schrieb:


> zu dem sprengstoff : auch wenn der verscluss nach außen zeigt wo er rein getan wurde, so kann man dafür sorgen das die wirkung der druckwelle nach innen in die fahrgastzelle geht ...


Das Metall rund um die Löcher ist nach innen gebogen, das, was uach immer da eingedrungen ist, kam von außen. Eine Sprengladung hätte sie nach außen gebogen. Diese Löcher im Auto KÖNNEN also gar nicht durch Sprengstoff entstanden sein.



Havenger schrieb:


> zum thema sitz : laut physik ist es so wenn ein gegenstand auf einen anderen gegenstand prallt eine gegensätzliche reaktion erfolgt ! das bedeutet wenn man einen frontalunfall mit nem auto hat das der fahrer in richtung motorhaube wandert. das beispiel kann man gut an seiner eigenen hand nachvollziehen : die rechte hand zur faust und die linke komplett zu einer fläche geöffnet nun schlägt man mit der rechten hand auf jene fläche ... man sieht die linke hand wandert in richtung der rechten aber nicht nach hinten ...


Nur blöd, dass Haider nicht mit 142km/h frontal in eine Mauer gebrettert ist, sondern seitlich geschleudert und schlussendlich noch überschlagen hat. Das die Rückenlehne des Sitzes beim Überschlag nach hinten geht, wenn der Körper von der Schwerkraft nach unten gedrückt wird, wundert mich überhaupt nicht.



Icejester schrieb:


> Dafür kann man sie aber erstaunlich oft auf Landstraßen oder Autobahnen sehen.


Das sind meist dicke, schwarze, durchgängige Bremsspuren. Können also von keinem ABS-Auto stammen. Fahren ja auch noch mehr als genug mit rum. Wer mir so eine komplett durchgänige Bremsspur mit einem ABS-AUto zeigt, kriegt nen Eis! 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> selbstverständlich wühlt ein 2t phaeton den sand auf, wenn er auf dem rasen eine vollbremsung macht?! wie gesagt blockieren auch mit abs die räder für kurze momente! Jeder der selber auto fährt weiß das auch! und das kann man noch besser bei trockener fahrbahn beobachten, da hörst du es dann sogar quietschen...


Das sind dann dennoch keine Bremsspuren im klassischen Sinne (s.o.). Und wer weiß, ob Haider überhaupt gebremst hat? Mit 1,8Promille sind die Reaktion wohl eher nicht so gut wie nüchtern, vielleicht war er direkt nach dem ersten Aufprall sofort bewusstlos.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> und keiner der auto fährt würde behaupten das er die kurve locker mit 180kmh hätte nehmen können! das ist ja mal riesen-blödsinn! ausserdem kannte haider die gegend perfekt, er wusste also um den strassenverlauf.


Nein, die Kurve kann man nicht mit 180 nehmen, hat er ja sehr gut bewiesen  Bis zum Moment des Abflugs ist es allerdings dennoch möglich da mit 180 langzukacheln, nur die Linkskurve kriegt man halt nicht. Und ich wunder mich immer über das Können von Haider: Perfekter Fahrer, perfekte Ortskenntnisse - was konnte der Mann eigentlich nicht? 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ab dem moment des aufpralls (tacho bleibt stehen bei 140kmh) soll er rund 36 m weiter auf der fahrbahn quer zum stehen gekommen sein... 140kmh... 36m... fällt euch da was auf? selbst bei absoluten idealbedingungen schafft der phaeton es gerade mal so in 36m aus 100kmh zum stehen zu kommen. die bremswirkung bei einem überschlag wird weit geringer sein als bei einer vollbremsung mit vollem bodenkontakt. und das sind offizielle angaben, genau wie die geschwindigkeiten.


Mh, jetzt sind es auf einmal 36m, vorhin waren es noch 90. Natürlich ging die vorher kinetische Bewegungsenergie nach vorne (die 140km/h) in eine Rollbewegung (Überschlag) über. Und so ein Überschlag bremst enorm, spätestens wenn das Dach o.ä. Kontakt mit dem Boden bekommt. Langsam wirds wirklich skurril, wie hier mit Gewalt an allem gezweifelt werden soll. Zudem gehst du nichtmal ansatzweise auf die Posts von anderen Leuten ein, wird langsam echt öde...


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

ich habe das gefühl du willst das garnicht genau lesen^^ jetzt zum x-ten mal: die messbaren spuren geben knappe 90 m...ab dem ersten überfahrenen schild! die 36m ist die strecke die der wagen vom aufprall und dem darausergebenden überschlag bis zum stillstand zurückgelegt haben soll. wohlgemerkt mit 140kmh! eigenartiger weise weisst aber die rechte fahrzeugseite kaum beschädigungen auf, obwohl er mit dieser seite den zaun und was weiss ich nicht alles gestreift haben soll. hier hast du nochmal eine liste offener fragen:

Hier die Liste der offenen Fragen aus dem Forum Infokrieg.TV:
1. Wie konnten Türen abreissen und nicht stark beschädigt gleich neben dem Auto liegen bleiben?
2. Wo sind die Nummernschilder?
3. Wo ist das Blut aus der Armwunde (laut Mediziner verschliesst sich Aorta bei einem Schock aber keinesfalls solange)?
4. Wo ist der Hydrant bzw das Wasser von mind. 15-30 Minuten?
5. Wieso ist die einzige Beschädigung am Heck so eine symetrische Beule?
6. Warum gibt es keine qualifizierten Zeugenaussagen?
7. Warum konnte kein Anrainer solche Geräusche vernehmen, dass er auf die Strasse gegangen wäre?
8. Wieso werden die Teile auf der rechten Seite nicht näher gezeigt (Lackspuren bzw Abriebspuren bei Kollision?
9. Wieso wurde angeblich die Sitzfläche des Fahrersitzes ausgeschnitten?
10. Warum wurde in der Nacht die Motorhaube und die Front gesäubert?
11. Wieso hat Haider laut Zeuge ein Foto von sich selbst in der Brieftasche?
12. Wieso liest man als erstes wenn man als Erstversorger zu einem Unfall kommt das Fahrtenbuch welches zwischen Unfallaurto und einem selbst liegt?
13. Warum führt sich ein studierter Publizist und lange unter Haider gedienter einerseits verheultes rethorisch inkompetentes Kleinkind und andererseits als trauernde Informationen zurückhaltende Witwe auf?
14. Warum ragten seine Beine aus dem Auto (lt. Zeuge)?
15. Warum schwafelt man vom “friedlichen Schlaf”, wenn der linke Arm fast weggerissen wurde und der Kopf schwer verletzt ist (lt. Zeuge)?
16. Warum wurden offensichtlich die Räder/Felgen getauscht?
17. Warum gibt es keine Brems-/Rutschspur?
18. Warum will stefan petzner keine details über die letze stunde von j.h. enthüllen?
19. Warum steht auf der Sargplakette “11.10.10.2008″?
20. Warum bestreiten alle zitierten Zeugen, dass j.h. an jenem abend alkohol getrunken hat?
21. Warum darf die (bis dato) einzige bekannte Zeugin des Unfalls das Land verlassen (die ermittlungen waren zu diesem zeitpunkt noch nicht eingestellt)?
22. Warum gibt es widersprüchliche aussagen der medien bzgl. der abendgestaltung von j.h. (antenne kärnten krone,etc.)?
23. Warum wird der Obduktionsbericht nicht veröffentlicht um den versuch zu starten, die bereits angeheizten Verschwörungstheorien zu entkräftigen?
24. Warum wurden die Ermittlungen nach 2 tagen eingestellt?
25. Warum wurde ein unanfechtbarer Tachostand 3 tage später gegen einen weiteren unanfechtbaren Tachostand ersetzt?
26. Warum gibt es keine weitere (unabhängige) Untersuchung des Unfallfahrzeugs, insbes. z.B. der kreisrunden Öffnung des Daches über der Lenkerposition, der Elektronik und warum soll das Fahrzeug ggf. umgehend vernichtet werden ?
27. Warum gibt es einen Stopp zur Ermittlung/Berichterstattung der Medien ?
28. Wozu diente die abgesicherte Baustelle am Unfallort wirklich ?
29. Warum liegt viel Papier auf der Strasse, aber kein Aktenkoffer?
30. Wieviele Zeugen gab es nun wirklich – 1 oder 3 (lt. NEWS-Magazin)?
31. Um welche Uhrzeit wurde nun der Chauffeur Dr. haider´s nach Hause gefahren?
32. Gibt es schon einen Nachweis wem Haider während der Fahrt bei 160 km/h SMS geschrieben hat?
33. Wann war der genaue Todeszeitpunkt von Jörg Haider ?
34. Warum wurde kurz nach dem Unfall bekannt gegeben, dass Alkohol als Unfallursache ausgeschlossen werden kann?
35. Woher stammen die verschiedenen kleinen Löcher in der Karosserie, vor allem in der Motorhaube?
36. Warum weiß VW nach mehr als einer Woche noch immer nicht, welches Material das Loch im Dach verursacht hat, obwohl die Untersuchungen abgeschlossen sind und lt. Staatsanwalt alles geklärt sein soll? (VW: “Betonpfeiler oder Stahlrohr”, lt. http://pressemitteilung.ws/node/138515)
37. Warum zeigt die Firme VW keinerlei Interesse daran, was das Dach ihres absoluten Spitzenproduktes so leicht durchstoßen konnte, um diese Fakten in die Weiterentwicklung der Sicherheit einfließen zu lassen?
38. Warum behauptet die österr. Staatsanwaltschaft, daß es keinen Grund gäbe den Untersuchungsbericht zu veröffentlichen?(lt. http://pressemitteilung.ws/node/138515)
39. Wieso durfte die Zeugin das Land verlassen, zu einem Zeitpunkt, als die Untersuchungen noch nicht abgeschlossen waren ?
40. Wieso wurde eine weitere Untersuchung ohne Zustimmung der Familie bezüglich des Blutalkoholgehalts gemacht (samt link oder Kopie von der Quelle, wo ersichtlich ist, dies sei verboten)?
41. Weshalb scheint bei der Polizei kein Bericht über den Einsatz beim Stadtkrämer (drei verdächtige Männer Nachts an der Tür), die offensichtlich dort vor Ort war?

Wie kommen die unterschiedlichen bilder zustande:

http://wir-werden-manipuliert.blogspot.com/2008/10/es-gibt-weiterhin-sehr-seltsame-dinge.html

ebenfalls gute zusammenfassung:

http://www.zeitenschrift.com/news/sn_171008_joerg_haider_mord_1.ihtml 

damit das er die gegend kannte schliesse ich aus das er vom streckenverlauf überrascht wurde.
alles in allem sieht es doch recht komisch aus. innerhalb einer stunde angeblich fast 2 promille im blut aber si gut wie nix im magen. dann soll er mit 180kmh durch die gegend gerast sein. direkt vor dem unfall hat er angeblich noch eine frau überholt und sich anschliessend normal wieder eingeordnet. wenn er sowas von blau und fahruntüchtig war wie einige sagen, dann hätte er bereits bei diesem überholvorgang abfliegen müssen, statt danach grundlos von der fahrbahn abkzuommen. ausserdem soll er beim rasen ja auch noch sms verschickt und empfangen haben...das alles zusammen ist wohl kaum möglich.


----------



## derLordselbst (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

*Oh, Terence Skill:*

Spätestens, seitdem Du eine Quelle wie "Wien-Konkret" als Referenz angegeben hast, hast Du bewiesen, dass Du völlig naiv alles glaubst, was in dein Wunschbild passt.

Es gibt ein paar Grundregeln, die man bei jeder Recherche beachten sollte. Dazu gehört zum Beispiel, dass man die Intention des Autors hinterfragt. Wenn etwas in "Wien-Konkret" blättert, findet man nach wenigen Sekunden diverse Artikel, die klar machen, aus welcher Ecke die Seite kommt.

Ich bin übrigens fest davon überzeugt, dass wir hier noch Jahre Argumente sammeln können, Du wirst immer noch eine neue Webseite finden, auf der andere, unbewiesene Behauptungen stehen.

Du hast gerade wieder einige Dutzend neue Fragen aufgeworfen, die genauso unsinnig sind, wie deine ersten. Es lohnt sich eigentlich nicht mehr, darauf einzugehen, da Du bisher keine einzige Antwort geliefert hast, sondern nur jeden Vorgang als Beleg für eine Vertuschung ansiehst.

Ein einziges Beispiel dafür:



> Warum wurden die Ermittlungen nach 2 tagen eingestellt?



1. Welche Quelle hast Du dazu (Faksmilile der Ermittlungsakten/des Abschlussberichts?) 
2. Wenn wirklich nur 2 Tage ermittelt wurde, warum soll dann nach deinen Infos nach 3 Tagen der Tachostand geändert worden sein? D. h. deine eigenen Angaben in einen einzelnen Beitrag sind widersprüchlich.
3. Wenn mehr als 2 Tage ermittelt worden wäre, wäre das für Dich natürlich der Beweis, dass mehr dahinter steckt...

Das ist das Tolle für Verschwörungstheoretiker: Man braucht keine Beweise, es reicht Fragen zu stellen. Jeder Fakt, der irgendwo genannt wird, kann als Beleg für die Verschwörung gewertet werden. Wenn einzelne Behauptungen als offensichtlich lächerlich widerlegt werden, kramt man einfach im Internet, bis man wieder ein Dutzend neuer Fragen in den Raum werfen kann.


...und immer noch fehlt ein *Motiv* für eine Verschwörung.


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Es gibt ein paar Grundregeln, die man bei jeder Recherche beachten sollte. Dazu gehört zum Beispiel, dass man die Intention des Autors hinterfragt. Wenn etwas in "Wien-Konkret" blättert, findet man nach wenigen Sekunden diverse Artikel, die klar machen, aus welcher Ecke die Seite kommt.
> 
> Ich bin übrigens fest davon überzeugt, dass wir hier noch Jahre Argumente sammeln können, Du wirst immer noch eine neue Webseite finden, auf der andere, unbewiesene Behauptungen stehen.


Ja klar, es geht in diesem Falle nicht darum etwas zu hinterfragen, es geht darum Haider zum Märtyrer zu machen. Er soll gestorben sein, weil ihn seine bösen Feinde (wer auch immer) umgebracht haben und nicht, weil er einfach ein besoffener Idiot war, der mit über 100 Sachen in nen Betonpfeiler ballert.

In solchen Sachen (Verdrehung der Tatsachen und das Schaffen von Märtyrern) waren die Nazis Rechtspopulisten schon immer stark.

Ich denke die Welt ist ohne Jörg Haider besser dran!


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

laber doch nicht son käse... gerade der betonpfeiler ist eines der größten rätsel... dieser war nämlich fein säuberlich an den zaun angelehnt und nicht einfach irgendwo hingeschleudert worden? warum lehnte dieser am zaunpfeiler?

was ist an den fragen unsninig? unsinnig ist das ganze argumentfrei abzustreiten...

das die ersten ermittlungen nach 2 tagen abgeschlossen waren ist ebenfalls offiziell bekannt.
und ich weiß auch nicht immer warum du alles auf mich beziehen musst?

"Hier die Liste der offenen Fragen aus dem Forum Infokrieg.TV:" heisst es... nicht die liste von terence^^
und das du wohl 90% der fragen nicht beantworten kannst sollte dir zu denken geben! ihr haltet euch an einem von zig punkten fest, weil es der einzige ist der vielleicht erklärbar wird. der rest wird einfach gekont ignoriert, wie beim 11.9. thema! guck dir doch mal die links genauer an, ich habe nicht umsonst extra einen link eingefügt um mögliche motive in den raum zu stellen!
und nicht zuletzt könnten diese auch persönlich motiviert sein. wie kommst du darauf das sie ein solches motiv sofort jedem dritten auf die nase binden würde?
nehmt doch mal die rosarote brille ab^^

In einem seiner letzten TV-Auftritte sagt Haider:
"... in Wirklichkeit sind die Banken eine riesige Mafia die die ganze Welt vergiftet ... ausgetragen wird es wieder auf dem kleinen Mann, denn der wird Arbeitsplätze verlieren, wird sein Einkommen verlieren, ... die grossen Herren sind sicherlich nicht gestraft ... alle sind sie dabei, die Deutsche Bank, die Landesbanken in Deutschland ... in Österreich ist es die grosse Raiffeisenbank die dabei ist ... dann die Bank Austria ... "

"Haider wurde von Mossad überwacht
Der langjährige Europa-Abgeordnete und frühere Geschäftsführer der Freiheitlichen Partei Österreichs (FPÖ), Peter Sichrovsky, hat nach eigenen Angaben jahrelang mit dem israelischen Geheimdienst Mossad zusammengearbeitet. "Ich habe bis zu meinem Rückzug aus der Politik mit dem Mossad kooperiert", sagte der Publizist und Journalist im Jahre 2005 dem in Wien erscheinenden Nachrichtenmagazin "Profil". 

Sichrovsky arbeitete in den 80er und 90er Jahren auch für deutsche Publikationen, darunter das Nachrichtenmagazin "Der Spiegel" und die "Süddeutsche Zeitung", und war Mitbegründer der Wiener Zeitung "Der Standard". 

"Ich wollte Israel helfen und habe sicher nichts Unrechtes getan. Ich bin kein James Bond", sagte der Ex-Politiker aus jüdischer Familie laut dem Magazin. Für seine Tätigkeit für die Israelis seien ihm "nur Auslagen ersetzt" worden. Sichrovsky war von Ende 1996 bis zu seinem Parteiaustritt Anfang 2003 FPÖ-Abgeordneter im Europaparlament. 

Jörg Haider sagte damals als Reaktion auf den Bericht im "Profil", es habe "von Anfang an in der Partei Warnungen gegeben, Sichrovsky sei vom Mossad entsandt. Aber es gab keine konkreten Hinweise." 

Sichrovsky sagte dem Blatt, der Mossad habe sich vor allem für die arabischen Kontakte Haiders, allen voran zu Libyens Staatschef Muammar al Gaddafi, interessiert. "Israel wollte Jörg Haider als Brücke zu arabischen Ländern, mit denen keine offiziellen Kontakte bestanden, nutzen", sagte er. (wiwo.de)"

2 wochen nach der grandiosen rückkehr in die landespolitik stirbt er bei solch einem mystischen unfall. auto,verletzungen und spuren passen eindeutig nicht zusammen! es stinkt einfach zum himmel. und das sieht man auch.

wohlgemerkt soll der phaeton laut vw die weltweit sicherste fahrgastzelle haben ausserdem war dieses modell noch extra gepanzert und wog 2,5t. das man einen unfall in diesem wagen nicht überlebt ist höchst unwahrscheinlich. es haben andere schon weit schlimmere unfälle überleben können. und das schadensbild ist nun mehr als eigenartig. auf der fahrerseite im kopfbereich ist alles völlig zerstört. da is komischerweise auch kein airbag aufgegangen, obwohl der phaeton 12 stück hat. die anderen fahrzeugteile sind nahezu unbeschädigt.


----------



## derLordselbst (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> l
> wohlgemerkt soll der phaeton laut vw die weltweit sicherste fahrgastzelle haben ausserdem war dieses modell noch extra gepanzert und wog 2,5t. das man einen unfall in diesem wagen nicht überlebt ist höchst unwahrscheinlich. es haben andere schon weit schlimmere unfälle überleben können. und das schadensbild ist nun mehr als eigenartig. auf der fahrerseite im kopfbereich ist alles völlig zerstört. da is komischerweise auch kein airbag aufgegangen, obwohl der phaeton 12 stück hat. die anderen fahrzeugteile sind nahezu unbeschädigt.



Wer weiss, wie Autos nach Crashtests mit weit niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten aussehen und ein rudimentäres Wissen über Physik hat, weiss, warum das Auto so zerstört ist.

Bitte blamiere Dich hier nicht völlig und schaue wenigstens die in Wien-Konkret (!) verlinkten Fotostrecken vom Unfallauto an. Wie kann man so ignorant sein und bei den selbst angegebenen Quellen die Fotos ausblenden???
Ich sehe da mindestens vier ausgelöste Airbags.

Aber wahrscheinlich hat der Mossad die Fotos nachträglich ausgetauscht...


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

was willst du denn immer mit wien konkret? was ist mit den bildern? fahrer und beifahrerairbag sind aufgegangen, aber die kopfairbags die genau vor den entstanden verletzungen schützen sollen sind es nicht. sowie die meisten anderen airbags des wagens! versuch doch mal so einen wagen zum ausbrechen zu kriegen?! testfahrer von vw könnten dir bestätigen das es richtig schwer ist, einen wagen mit diesen sicherheitssystemen zum ausbrechen zu bekommen! andere sind schon mit 200 kmh frontal in brückenpfeiler gefahren und überlebten weil sie angeschnallt waren, wie haider. (beispiel lady di, der fahrer überlebte als einziger weil angeschnallt. und der crash war weit schlimmer mit einem älteren wagen mit weniger sicherheitssystemen)

Du erzählst hier von sachen von denen du gar keine ahnung hast! du weisst natürlich wie der phaeton nach so einem crash aussehen müsste? tausende experten wundert das bild und der tathergang (VW sogar so sehr das sie sich den wagen für eine 2. untersuchung kommen liessen) und für dich ist alles offensichtlich?

da verunglückt ein heftig umstrittener politiker, der grade am machtgewinnen war, mit dem auto mit den sichersten fahrgastzellen weltweit. vollgestopft mit aller technik. und man will uns erzählen das haider stockbesoffen mit 180 kmh autos überholt und dabei sms schreibt^^ beim besten willen da wäre er weit früher abgeflogen. und das alles erklärt nicht warum er nach dem überholvorgang normal auf die fahrbahn zurückkehrt und plötzlich ohne grund und ohne jede gegenmaßnahme von der strasse abkommt. es hat hier keiner einen persönlichen vorteil wenn es so war oder auch nicht. von daher verstehe ich nicht warum man das thema nicht sachlich diskutieren kann ohne das man persönlich angegangen oder ins lächerliche gezogen wird.


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Wer weiss, wie Autos nach Crashtests mit weit niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten aussehen und ein rudimentäres Wissen über Physik hat, weiss, warum das Auto so zerstört ist.


Selbst mit "nur" 100km/h überlebt man einen Unfall nicht:

YouTube - Crash test 100km/h VW Golf 2008

Wie es dann mit 140km/h UND überschlag aussieht - brauchen wir da noch drüber zu diskutieren? Selbst wenn Haider keine äußeren Verletztungen gehabt hätte, wären sämtliche inneren Organe zerquetscht und er dennoch tot.


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

du willst doch nicht ernsthaft golf mit phaeton vergleichen??? du vergisst das haider ausserdem nirgends frontal aufschlug^^ der grund für den überschlag war angeblich ein hydrant (dann hätte literweise wasser auf der fahrbahn sein müssen, ist ja logisch) und der betonpfeiler. wie gesagt stand dieser aber angelehnt an den zaun. offensichtlich wurde dieser nie berührt. und selbst wenn dann hätte das 2,5t monster das teil weggemäht wie nix, aber überschlägt sich doch deshalb nicht. und selbst nach einem heftigsten überschlag bleibt die fahrgastzelle intakt, dafür wurde die ja entwickelt. und haider hatte gar noch das gepanzerte modell?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKywsJgWbs8

im gegensatz zum polo steckt der das locker weg...


----------



## derLordselbst (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Ich meine diesen, von DIR geposteten Link. Da gibt unten, wenn man sich die Mühe macht zu srollen, zwei Foto-Strecken zum Unfallauto. 


Da hängt doch etwas Weißes von oben herunter...

Sind das vielleicht die Kopf-Airbags?? Außerdem liegt eine Airbaghülle auf der Rückbank..


Anstatt Dich zu schämen, dass Du von nichtgeöffneten Airbags "berichtet" hast, machst Du schmerzlos weiter. Zumindest deine eigenen, "wichtigen" Quellen solltest Du gelesen haben, wenn Du schon unsere Antworten herabwürdigst.



> ! testfahrer von vw könnten dir bestätigen das es richtig schwer ist, einen wagen mit diesen sicherheitssystemen zum ausbrechen zu bekommen! andere sind schon mit 200 kmh frontal in brückenpfeiler gefahren und überlebten weil sie angeschnallt waren, wie haider. (beispiel lady di, der fahrer überlebte als einziger weil angeschnallt. und der crash war weit schlimmer mit einem älteren wagen mit weniger sicherheitssystemen)



Bitte gib eine Quelle zu den Testfahrern von VW an!

Deinem Hörensagen vertraue ich irgendwie nicht!


Und natürlich ist dein Hinweis wieder völliger Humbug. Lady Di*s Wagen soll laut Untersuchungsbericht gerade mal 100 km / H drauf gehabt haben. Trotzdem hatte der Unfall für einen Teil der Insassen tödliche Folgen...

Und der Fahrer war besoffen, hatte auch ein sehr sicheres Auto, mit dem man nach Deiner Ansicht prinzipbedingt keinen Unfall machen kann... 

Selbst ESP  & Co können nicht lenken oder die Physik ausschalten. Wer selbst von der Straße runterfährt, den nützt ESP nichts...

Aber weisst Du was: 

Bau Dir jetzt Deinen Jörg Haider - Altar, glaub an den Mord an ihm, der verhindert hat, dass er der zweitgrößte Österreicher aller Zeiten geworden ist.

Ich gebe es auf, Dich aus dem Wahn zurück zu holen.


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

nimm doch einfach mal die brille ab^^ ich werd langsam richtig sauer weil 90 prozent meiner erkenntnisse und infos einfach übergangen werden. ihr redet hier einen mist und dreht euch im kreis. offene fragen beantwortet natürlich keiner! die kopfseitenairbags wurden nicht ausgelöst, ist auch teil des untersuchungsberichtes! fakt! guck dir den erstmal an! oder den untersuchungsbericht von vw! aber hauptsache wieder irgendeinen scheiss gepostet!
esp usw können nicht lenken aber in genau solchen situationen sorgen die dafür das der wagen beherrschbar bleibt! die offene frage ist warum keinerlei maßnahme von haider unternommen wurde?! wohl weil er in dem moment schon besinnungslos war. aber ich gebs auf mich mit naiven minderjährigen über solche themen zu unterhalten. ich habe bereits betont das ich keinesfalls mit haider sympatisiert habe und auch nicht tue. trotzdem musst du natürlich wieder so einen scheiss zusammenreimen! bau du dir mal deinen regierungsaltar und fress alles ungefragt und ungesehen was man dir hinhält... marionetten wie dich brauchen die in massen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> was willst du denn immer mit wien konkret? was ist mit den bildern? fahrer und beifahrerairbag sind aufgegangen, aber die kopfairbags die genau vor den entstanden verletzungen schützen sollen sind es nicht.


 
Natürlich sind auch die aufgegangen.
Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Bilder, die du siehst, nicht direkt nach dem Unfall gemacht worden, sondern erst als die Feuerwehr fertig war?
Da werden die Dinge entfernt, um schnell an die Insassen heranzukommen, das ist völlig normal.
Mein Vetter ist bei der freiwilligen Feuerwehr, der hat schon eniges gesehen und auch schon Leute aus ihren Autos geschnitten.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> sowie die meisten anderen airbags des wagens! versuch doch mal so einen wagen zum ausbrechen zu kriegen?! testfahrer von vw könnten dir bestätigen das es richtig schwer ist, einen wagen mit diesen sicherheitssystemen zum ausbrechen zu bekommen!


 
Welche Testfahrer sind das denn? 
Ich kann mein ESP, ABS und ASR Wagen sehr schnell zum Ausbrechen kriegen, ich muss einfach zu schnell in eine Kurve reinfahren oder die Lenkung auf gerade Strecke wegreißen, dann fliege ich raus, ist doch nicht schwer. 
Sag mal, wie naiv bist du eigentlich? Denkst du wirklich, nur weil du Elektronik hast, passiert nichts mehr? 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> andere sind schon mit 200 kmh frontal in brückenpfeiler gefahren und überlebten weil sie angeschnallt waren


 
Ha ha ha, jetzt schmeiß ich mich aber weg, wenn du gegen einen Brückenpfeiler fährst, der ja keine Knautschzone hat wie ein anderes Auto, also nichts hat, das ebenfalls Energie aufnimmt, dann wird die gesamte kinetische Energie des Autos, das gegen den Pfeiler prallt, auf die Insassen übertragen. Du hast dann Beschleunigungen von schätzungsweise 300 G und mehr. Man kann sich ausmalen, was das bedeutet.

Du kannst mit 200 von der Straße abkommen und über eine Wiese fliegen, dabei wird kinetische Energie sehr gut abgebaut, weil auch über einen längeren Zeitraum, je mehr da ist zum Abbauen, desto weniger wird an die Insassen weitergegeben.
Deshalb ist es auch wichtig, dass das Auto beim Unfall möglichst auseinanderfliegt, ehe der Fahrgastraum erreicht wird (Energie wird so von Auto abgeführt). Doch bei einem Betonpfeiler wirds halt nichts mit auseinanderfliegen und genug Zeit zum Abbauen.

Du solltest dir mal die Mühe machen und dich ein wenig mit der Materie kinetische Energie beschäftigen, dann würdest du schnell merken, wie haltlos deine Vermutungen sind.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> (beispiel lady di, der fahrer überlebte als einziger weil angeschnallt. und der crash war weit schlimmer mit einem älteren wagen mit weniger sicherheitssystemen)


 
Tja, noch nicht mal richtig informieren kannst du dich.
Der Leibwächter auf dem Beifahrersitz überlebte, nicht der Fahrer.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Du erzählst hier von sachen von denen du gar keine ahnung hast! du weisst natürlich wie der phaeton nach so einem crash aussehen müsste? tausende experten wundert das bild und der tathergang (VW sogar so sehr das sie sich den wagen für eine 2. untersuchung kommen liessen) und für dich ist alles offensichtlich?


 
Du hast ja offensichtlich mehr Ahnung, oder was? 
Wie sieht denn ein Auto aus, das mit mehr als 100 Sachen irgendwo gegenknallt? Da bleibt nichts mehr heil, es wird zerlegt, ist ja auch völlig logisch denn die Physik überlistet man nicht. Die kinetische Energie muss ja irgendwo hin und eine Betonmauer nimmt keine Energie auf.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> da verunglückt ein heftig umstrittener politiker, der grade am machtgewinnen war, mit dem auto mit den sichersten fahrgastzellen weltweit. vollgestopft mit aller technik. und man will uns erzählen das haider stockbesoffen mit 180 kmh autos überholt und dabei sms schreibt^^


 
Jep, wenn man breit ist, macht man den größten Unsinn. 
Weil man sich nicht mehr einschätzen kann, ich tippe sogar, dass ein besoffener nicht mal den Tachometer richtig lesen kann und da ein solches Auto Automatikgetriebe hat, kommt man auch nicht mit der Kupplung durcheinander.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> beim besten willen da wäre er weit früher abgeflogen. und das alles erklärt nicht warum er nach dem überholvorgang normal auf die fahrbahn zurückkehrt und plötzlich ohne grund und ohne jede gegenmaßnahme von der strasse abkommt.


 
Bei uns in der Nähe gibts ein Kreuz an einem Baum, auf absolut gerader Straße. Da ist vor Jahren einer gegen den Baum geknallt.
Warum ist der da gegen gekommen?
Wurde er ermordet? 
Nee, er war völlig besoffen und hat das Lenkrad verrissen, das passiert, wenn man breit ist und irgendwann nichts mehr mitbekommt. Besoffene nicken plötzlich ein, ob sie nun 200 fahren oder am Tisch sitzen, das macht keinen Unterschied.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> es hat hier keiner einen persönlichen vorteil wenn es so war oder auch nicht. von daher verstehe ich nicht warum man das thema nicht sachlich diskutieren kann ohne das man persönlich angegangen oder ins lächerliche gezogen wird.


 
Weils lächerlich ist, aber antscheinend merkst du das gar nicht. 
Daher werfe ich Uwe Barschel noch mal rein, der arme Kerl wurde schließlich in einer Badewanne ertränkt, weil er der Waffenindustrie im Weg war. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Selbst mit "nur" 100km/h überlebt man einen Unfall nicht:
> 
> YouTube - Crash test 100km/h VW Golf 2008
> 
> Wie es dann mit 140km/h UND überschlag aussieht - brauchen wir da noch drüber zu diskutieren? Selbst wenn Haider keine äußeren Verletztungen gehabt hätte, wären sämtliche inneren Organe zerquetscht und er dennoch tot.


 
Den Test bei Quarks & Co. kenne ich, sieht fett aus. 
Bei 150 G und mehr ist man mausetot, das Gehirn wird so stark gegen den Schädel gedrückt, dass er dabei zerstört wird, da müssen noch nicht mal Blutgefäße platzen.
Als Ayrton Senna in Imola gegen die Mauer fuhr, hatte er keinerlei sichtbare Verletzungen, der Rennanzug absorbierte alles, noch nicht mal eine Arterie war gerissen, aber der Aufprall war so stark, dass die Halswirbelsäule einfach abriss (denn im Gegensatz zum Körper war der Kopf nicht angeschnallt). Darüberhinaus wurde sein Gehirn so stark gequetscht, dass es nur noch Brei war.
Gerade stumpfe Trauma sorgen bei sowas für schwerste Schädigungen.

Ach, verdammt, ich wollte doch nichts mehr dazu sagen, weils einfach zu lächerlich ist.


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

ok, es überlebte nicht der fahrer sondern derjenige der angeschnallt war...! mein fehler.

ein fahrzeug mit diesen sicherheitssystemen ist im grenzbereich zumindest einfacher zu kontrollieren. es hat niemand gesagt das es unmöglich wäre. aber man sollte davon ausgehen das der haider, der ja nicht zum ersten mal fuhr, auch ein wenig ahnung davon hatte. mit diesem fahrzeug wäre es definitiv möglich gewesen den unfall zumindest in der heftigkeit deutlich harmloser zu machen, wenn auch nur der versuch unternommen worden wäre zu bremsen. das geschah nicht. selbst betrunkene oder müde leute haben im moment eines überholvorganges logischerweise die höchste aufmerksamkeitstrate. sehr unwahrscheinlich 5 sekunden später in sekundenschlaf zu fallen.

das die airbags (bis auf fahrer und beifahrer-airbag) nicht aufgegangen sind ist bekannt...

Tod von Jörg Haider: Selbstmordverschuldet oder aus dem Weg geräumt? | Forum Esoterik & Geistiges Heilen

und es bleibt definitiv dabei das unfallort und unfallhergang nicht zusammenpassen. warum hat sich der wagen überschlagen? woran hat der sich den aufgehängt??? wenn ein 2,5t fahrzeug auf irgendein hinderniss knallt sieht 1. der wagen anders aus und 2. der "unfallgegner" (betonpfeiler) würde wohl hunderte meter durch die gegend geschleudert werden. aber neien, er lehnt am gartenzaun...
die meisten unfälle auf geraden strecken rühren von missglückten überholvorgängen mit überhöhtem speed. grundlos von der fahrbahn abkommen tun die wenigsten. und wenn dann meist fahranfänger!
was ist dem dem crashvideo vom phaeton das ich verlinkt habe??? der wagen gibt im gegensatz zum polo so gut wie nicht nach^^
dein beispiel ist überhauptnicht vergleichbar, weil eine ganz andere fahrzeugklasse auf ein festes hinderniss geprallt ist!
das lasst ihr wieder weg...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Überschlagen kann man sich sehr schnell, eine schnell einsetzende Querbeschleunigung und eine Veränderung des Schwerpunktes reichen schon, gerade bei den Geschwindigkeiten.

Mein Vater hat sich mal mit seinem Auto überschlagen (OK, ist schon 20 Jahre her).
Er ist einem Hirsch ausgewichen und hat dabei zweimal gegenlenken müssen. Ein Kantstein sorgte dafür, dass das Heck entlastet wurde und schon lag er auf dem Dach.

Denke mal an die A-Klasse und die Elch-Test Geschichte.
Wie schnell lag das Auto auf der Seite.


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

es war ein phaeton, 2,5 tonnen schwer... keine a-klasse... und die elektronischen hilfsmittel wie ESP sollen genau das verhindern. nämlich das ausbrechen des wagens. im endeffekt setzen diese mittel sicher nicht die physikalischen gesetzte ausser karft, aber sie sorgen dafür das der wagen in extremsituation beherrschbar bleibt und unterstützt den fahrer beim stabilisieren. aber das ist doch auch nicht so fraglich, fraglich ist warum keinerlei gegenmaßnahme ergriffen wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> es war ein phaeton, 2,5 tonnen schwer... keine a-klasse... und die elektronischen hilfsmittel wie ESP sollen genau das verhindern. nämlich das ausbrechen des wagens. im endeffekt setzen diese mittel sicher nicht die physikalischen gesetzte ausser karft, aber sie sorgen dafür das der wagen in extremsituation beherrschbar bleibt und unterstützt den fahrer beim stabilisieren. aber das ist doch auch nicht so fraglich, fraglich ist warum keinerlei gegenmaßnahme ergriffen wurde.


 
Dann fahr mal auf einen Übungsplatz und teste es.
Ich habe das damals mit meinem Astra OPC gemacht, weil ich wissen wollte, wo die Grenzen sind und der Wagen fliegt genauso aus der Kurve wie vorher. Das ESP regelt zwar, aber wenn man zu schnell ist, ist man zu schnell, da hat die Elektronik keine Chance und bei jenseits von 100 Sachen ist die Elektronik überfordert, das kann dir jeder sagen, der sowas mal ausprobiert hat.


----------



## derLordselbst (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Urg. ich wolllte doch auch nichts mehr schreiben...

Also nur ganz kurz:

Wenn der Phaeton nicht nachgeben würde, wären die Insassen nur noch schneller tot, weil es das gleiche wäre, als ob sie ohne Auto mit 200 Sachen vor den Betonpfeiler krachen würden. 

Das Konzept einer Knautschzone beruht darauf, dass Energie verzehrt wird. Ein zu starrer Phaeton wäre nur noch tödlicher.

Deswegen sind die Crash-Teste bei 64 km/h und nicht bei 200 km/h. Das Auto müsste so "hart" sein, dass bei den normalen Unfallgeschwindigkeiten, wenn keine besoffenen Raser am Steuer sitzen, die Insassen schon schwere innere Verletzungen erleiden würden, durch die ungebremst weitergereichte Verzögerung.

Spring doch einfach mal aus dem Fenster und nehme eine 5cm Stahlplatte mit, die Dich schützen soll. Selbst im zweiten Stock, dem Äquivalent von 50 km/h, wird das keine reine Freude mehr sein, wenn Du zusammen mit der Stahlplatte aufprallst. 

Die Stahlplatte wird heile bleiben...


Und Du widersprichts Dich mal wieder im gleichen Post.




> der wagen gibt im gegensatz zum polo so gut wie nicht nach



aber



> wenn ein 2,5t fahrzeug auf irgendein hinderniss knallt sieht 1. der wagen anders aus




Tut mir leid, bei deinem Diskussionsstil und der fehlenden Fähigkeit, mit Argumenten umzugehen, haben wir keine Chance, Dich umzustimmen. Dazu müsste ein Mindestmaß an konstruktiven Denken vorhanden sein.

Jedes Argument wird mit neuen, unbelegten Schwachsinn beantwortet.


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

was drehst du mir die wörter im mund um? der phaeton gibt im gegensatz zum polo kaum nach. daran erkennt man die schwere und steifigkeit des fahrzeugs. wenn der phaeton auf ein starres hinderniss knallt sieht er definitiv anders aus!!! und vor allem das starre hindernis... aber das wird zum x-ten mal übergangen hier. DER PFEILER LEHNTE AM ZAUN?! 

sie sollen unterstützen und mehr hat niemand behauptet... du redest dich um kopf und kragen^^ lese mal meinen link, dann hast du auch die aussage eines b-klasse testfahrers... belegen kann das freilich keiner (aber das können auch gegner der meinung nicht), aber es klignt doch sehr glaubwürdig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Urg. ich wolllte doch auch nichts mehr schreiben...


 
Ich eigentlich auch nicht mehr, aber es wird wieder lustiger. 



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Wenn der Phaeton nicht nachgeben würde, wären die Insassen nur noch schneller tot, weil es das gleiche wäre, als ob sie ohne Auto mit 200 Sachen vor den Betonpfeiler krachen würden.


 
Das habe ich auch schon geschrieben, aber niemand interessiert das. 
Je mehr von einem Auto abfliegt, je mehr es sich verformt, desto mehr Energie wird abgebaut, desto weniger landet bei den Fahrgästen.
Ein Geländewagen mit starrem Aufbau schädigt seine Insassen mehr als ein kleiner Smart, der sich komplett zerlegt.



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Das Konzept einer Knautschzone beruht darauf, dass Energie verzehrt wird. Ein zu starrer Phaeton wäre nur noch tödlicher.


 
So sieht es aus.



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Deswegen sind die Crash-Teste bei 64 km/h und nicht bei 200 km/h. Das Auto müsste so "hart" sein, dass bei den normalen Unfallgeschwindigkeiten, wenn keine besoffenen Raser am Steuer sitzen, die Insassen schon schwere innere Verletzungen erleiden würden, durch die ungebremst weitergereichte Verzögerung.


 
Autofirmen machen keine Tests mit 100 und mehr Kilometer pro Stunde, weil diese Unfälle niemand überleben würde, das macht sich schlecht in der Werbung. 
Entscheident ist die Beschleunigung fürs Gehirn, da sind die meisten Schäden.
Arterien sind sehr dehnbar, die reißen nicht so schnell, aber das Gehirn hat kein Platz im Kopf, es schlägt sofort gegen den harten Schädelknochen und ist dann matsch.
Das Stammhirn hängt nur mit den Nerven am Rückgrat fest, das reißt bei den Kräften schnell ab, deshalb sind auch viele Motorradfahrer gute Organspender.


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

der wagen hat sich überschlagenen, da ist wohl klar wo der großteil der kinetischen energie hin ist... umso erstaunlicher das die karre mit 140kmh nach 36m zum stehen kommt? das geht selbst mit perfekten bedingungen nicht bei einer vollbremsung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Ich brauche bei 200km/h nur einen Meter Bremsweg, kommt halt darauf an, die gut die Abbremsung aussehen soll und wieso wird mehr kinetische Energie beim Überschlag abgebaut?
Da verliert der Wagen nicht mehr Energie als wenn er rollt.


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Tod von Jörg Haider: Selbstmordverschuldet oder aus dem Weg geräumt? | Forum Esoterik & Geistiges Heilen


Sag mal, merkst du nicht langsam mal selbst aus was für einem Dunstkreis ALLE deine links stammen? Offensichtlich fangen die Leute, denen Estorik inzwischen zu langweilig geworden ist, an einfach irgendwelche blödsinnigen Verschwörungstheorien zu erfinden.

Fakt ist, dass KEINER dieser leute in dieser Richtung Erfahrung haben (technische Sachverständige z.B.), geschweige denn selbst bei den Ermittlungen dabei waren. Ihre Informationen ziehen sie nur aus irgendwelchen Pressefotos und machen daraus irgendwelche haarsträubenden Theorien.

Von daher, lass ich es bleiben, es gibt leute, die WOLLEN die fakten einfach nicht sehen. Dabei sind die Fakten im Falle Haider zu 100% logisch und nachvollziehbar.


----------



## derLordselbst (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



> DER PFEILER LEHNTE AM ZAUN?



Endlich der ultimative Beweis! Der massive Betonpfeiler, der von der Mauer abgerissen wurde, kann natürlich nicht im Zuge der Aufräumarbeiten gegen den Zaun gelehnt worden sein. Vielmehr wurde er durch eine gezielte Sprengladung der Attentäter im richtigen Moment so gesprengt, dass er sanft am Zaun landete.

Natürlich kann die Kolliision mit der rechten Fahrzeugseite (die auch am Auto klar erkennbar ist) dank ESP nicht zu einen Überschlag führen. 

Das ESP schützt einem ja auch davor, dass man auf gerader, trockener Strecke leicht nach rechts lenkt. Da es automatisch erkennt, ob ein Lenkeinschlag auf ein Hindernis zielt oder eine leichte Kurve nachzeichnet, ist mit ESP ein Lenken eigentlich überhaupt nicht erforderlich.

Und wenn Therence Skill zitiert und seine Argumentation zerpflückt, ist das natürlich ein "Herumdrehen der Wörter iim Mund". Andere Leute nennen das einen Diskurs.

Dass bei einer dynamischen Begegnung mit einem Phaeton der Polo mehr abbekommt, hat übrigens mit diesen Unfall soo wenig zu tun, wie deine Fragesalven mit Beweisen.


----------



## Icejester (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das sind meist dicke, schwarze, durchgängige Bremsspuren. Können also von keinem ABS-Auto stammen. Fahren ja auch noch mehr als genug mit rum. Wer mir so eine komplett durchgänige Bremsspur mit einem ABS-AUto zeigt, kriegt nen Eis!



Deswegen meine ich ja auch die dicken, (oft nicht ganz so) schwarzen Bremsspuren, die alle 20 bis 30 cm für ein paar cm unterbrochen sind.




Bucklew schrieb:


> Selbst mit "nur" 100km/h überlebt man einen Unfall nicht:
> 
> YouTube - Crash test 100km/h VW Golf 2008
> 
> Wie es dann mit 140km/h UND überschlag aussieht - brauchen wir da noch drüber zu diskutieren? Selbst wenn Haider keine äußeren Verletztungen gehabt hätte, wären sämtliche inneren Organe zerquetscht und er dennoch tot.



Das kann man so pauschal auch nicht sagen. Es haben schon Leute Unfälle mit jenseits 150 km/h unverletzt überlebt (z.B. ein Freund von mir mitsamt seinen Eltern) und andere sind schon bei Unfällen unter 50 km/h gestorben.

Wenn man allerdings vor eine starre Wand fährt, hat man prinzipiell recht schlechte Karten.


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Deswegen meine ich ja auch die dicken, (oft nicht ganz so) schwarzen Bremsspuren, die alle 20 bis 30 cm für ein paar cm unterbrochen sind.


Naja, ich würd mal in die Werkstatt, wenn mein ABS dermaßen grobmotorisch funktioniert  Normalerweise hinterlassen ABS Autos (zumindest moderen) fast keine Bremsspuren mehr, das erkennt man dann nur mit viel Sachverstand und scharfen Augen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das kann man so pauschal auch nicht sagen. Es haben schon Leute Unfälle mit jenseits 150 km/h unverletzt überlebt (z.B. ein Freund von mir mitsamt seinen Eltern) und andere sind schon bei Unfällen unter 50 km/h gestorben.
> 
> Wenn man allerdings vor eine starre Wand fährt, hat man prinzipiell recht schlechte Karten.


Ja stimmt, Geschwindigkeit tötet einen nicht, nur plötzlich still stehen tötet einen  
Dennoch sind die Überlebenschancen mit höhere Geschwindigkeit immer geringer (statisch gesehen). Daher gibt es (meiner Meinung nach) nicht viel zu zweifeln an der offiziellen Version. Die klingt auf jeden Fall deutlich schlüssiger und logischer als irgendein Mordanschlag mit irgendner Sprengladung und zig bösen Männern die hinter dem Zaun warten um schnell Beweise zu hinterlegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> selbstverständlich wühlt ein 2t phaeton den sand auf, wenn er auf dem rasen eine vollbremsung macht?!



Oh, bei Sand mag das selbstverständlich sein.
Bei einer geschlossen Grasnarbe und einer feuchten, glatten Oberfläche (auf der einige Leute nicht mal in der Lage sind, aufrecht zu laufen), sehe ich das nicht so selbstverständlich. Sicher: der Wagen drückt sich ein bißchen ein (ein bißchen! Wer schon mal eine Auto auf dem Fuß stehen hatte, weiß, dass die Dinger zwar schwer sind, das aber in Teilen über eine große Auflagefläche ausgleichen) - aber es fällt mir schwer eine zwingende Erklärung dafür zu finden, dass sich zusätzlich ausreichend Energie mittels Bremsen übertragen lässt, um größere Schäden zu erzielen. Ein einfaches Rutschen scheint eine durchaus mögliche Alternative zu sein und Spuren, die zu einem eben solchen passen, sind somit erstmal nicht merkwürdig.
Wer sich sicher ist, es besser zu wissen, mag uns die Quelle seiner Erkenntniss präsentieren.



> wie gesagt blockieren auch mit abs die räder für kurze momente! Jeder der selber auto fährt weiß das auch! und das kann man noch besser bei trockener fahrbahn beobachten, da hörst du es dann sogar quietschen...



Also ich kann dir versichern, dass mein Auto nicht bei Bremsmanövern quietscht. Es rattert, wenn das ABS einschlägt, aber Quietschen tut es höchstens bei sehr, sehr grenzwertigen Kurvengeschwindigkeiten. Da muss ggfs. auch verschiedene Generationen eines ABS und deren Feinfühligkeit berücksichtigen.

Nicht desto trotz stimmt es, das Räder auch mit modernstem ABS blockieren können - sogar vollständig und für längere Zeit, wenn es alle (berücksichtigten) Räder gleichzeitig sind, da ABS nur die Unterschiede zwischen den Rädern auswertet. (kann man auf Schnee relativ gut ausprobieren)
Die Frage ist und bleibt, ob Haider ausreichend stark und auf einer entsprechenden Oberfläche gebremst hat, haben sollte, gar musste (Stichwort: Reaktionsverzögerung, Zeit bis zum Aufbau der vollen Bremswirkung. Gerade unter Alkoholeinfluss), um Bremsspuren mit diesem Fahrzeug hervorzurufen und ob der in Frage kommende Ort ausreichend dokumentiert ist, um genau das auszuschließen?
Zumindest letzteres ist in diesem Thread nicht gegeben.
Der erste Teil könnte aufgrund der psychologischen Komponente schwer zu klären sein und würde zumindest eine abschließende, belastbare Klärung des Alkoholpegels und der Tätigkeit im Moment des Unfalls vorraussetzen.

Bis dahin sind weitere Diskussionen über Bremssysteme imho nicht für weitere Schlüsse zu gebrauchen.





> @ruyven
> 
> du solltest dir mehr mühe geben als mod in einem forum mit politischem teil objektiv zu sein. es macht den anschein das du deine schiene fährst und alles was da nicht reinpasst wird ins lächerliche gezogen oder gleich unterbunden.



Die Moderation ist sich dieser Problematik bewusst und ich gebe mir alle Mühe. Du kannst gerne andere Mods oder Admins zu Rate ziehen, wenn du dich ungerecht behandelt fühlst. Wir sind uns aber ebenso dem Eskalationspotential bewusst, der in einem Politikteil schlummert, wenn man rein subjektive "Diskussionen" über Meinungen zulässt. Deswegen ist das A und O dieses Forums die schlüssige Argumentation ausgehend von verlässlichen Quellen.
Die Reaktionen (bzw. das ausbleiben der selbigen) bei einigen Personen, die fast schon chronisch das Gegenteil meiner Meinung vertreten, lassen mich zur Zeit zu dem Schluss kommen, dass ich die Balance zwischen fehlender Kontroller und zu starker Einschränkung ganz gut und ohne allzu viel moderative Willkür halte.



> fütter deine beiträge doch mal mit sinnvollen infos und versuch nicht immernur die kommentare der anderen auf diese blödsinnige art und weise lächerlich zu machen. was denkst du woher die ungereimtheiten mit dem alkohol kommen? selbst den mediziner ist das nämlich aufgefallen und das wissen auch diese nicht zu erklären! normal ist es nämlich NICHT! aber hauptsache du hast wieder was gesagt...



Entschuldige: Ich kann meine Beiträge nur schwer mit schlüssigen Infos füttern und über etwas anderes Reden, als Behauptungen anderer, solange hier ausschließlich Behauptungen aufgestellt werden. Ich kann mir z.B. deine Behauptung, dass ein Mediziner irgendetwas an Haiders Alkoholpegel nicht erklären konnte, mit Abstand am einfachsten damit erklären, dass es diesen Mediziner und seine Feststellung überhaupt nicht gibt. (die zweit einfachste wäre der Alkoholpegel des Mediziners  )
Solange hier niemand mal eine Quelle vorlegt, die Fakten bringt, z.B. Beweise für die Alkoholverteilung, die in Haiders Körper gefunden wurde, gibt es nichts, über das man weiter diskutieren könnte.  An belastbaren Quellen wurde aber bislang ausschließlich der offizielle Untersuchungsbericht vorgelegt, woraus (logischerweise) keine zu erklärenden Wiedersprüche resultieren.

*Ich möchte an der Stelle anmerken, dass ich diesem Thread noch maximal 1-2 Tage gebe (abhängig vom Eskalationsgrad), bis sich das ändert.*



> genauso sind die quellen über seine verletzungen die öffentlichen meldungen...bevor du wieder jammerst, guckst du hier:
> 
> Jörg Haider ist tot: „Ein Hang zu überhöhter Geschwindigkeit“ - Ausland - Politik - FAZ.NET



Ah - na das ist doch mal was.
Wo ist da bei den Verletzungen jetzt das Problem?



> Die mittelsäule wurde sicher nicht von den hilfskräften zu bergung zerschnitten. sonst wäre das ganz simpel auch offiziell bekannt und niemand würde sich darüber wundern.



Meine Erfahrung mit Verschwörungstheorien besagt, dass die Existenz einer Informationen noch niemanden daran gehindert hat, sie zu ignorieren, wenn sie nicht in die eigene Theorie passt.



> auch waren beim eintreffen der sicherheitskräfte beide türen auf der fahrerseite abgerissen, weshalb es unnötig war ihn herauszuschneiden!



Laut der letzten von dir zitierten Quelle war die Fahrertür abgerissen, über die hintere Tür wird keine Aussage gemacht.
Im übrigen legen die Bilder nahe, dass die Türöffnung beim eintreffen der Rettungskräfte nicht annähernd ihre normale, das Aussteigen ermöglichende, Form hat, so dass auch bei fehlender Tür ggf. Arbeiten am Wagen nötig waren.



> Hier gibt es nochmal anschaulich einige ungereimtheiten aufgelistet, ausserdem werden mögliche gründe und täter angeführt:



Leider auch da mit quasi nur Lücken und quasi gar keinem Material.


----------



## Icejester (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Naja, ich würd mal in die Werkstatt, wenn mein ABS dermaßen grobmotorisch funktioniert  Normalerweise hinterlassen ABS Autos (zumindest moderen) fast keine Bremsspuren mehr, das erkennt man dann nur mit viel Sachverstand und scharfen Augen.



 Ich habe mir noch nie angesehen, ob ich nach einer scharfen Bremsung auch solche Spuren hinterlassen habe. Ist mir auch eigentlich egal. Kann auch sein, daß solche Spuren von Sportwagen mit Renn-ABS kommen, das später, dafür aber deutlich härter regelt. Um Köln herum sieht man solche Spuren auf den Autobahnen jedenfalls recht häufig.



> Ja stimmt, Geschwindigkeit tötet einen nicht, nur plötzlich still stehen tötet einen
> Dennoch sind die Überlebenschancen mit höhere Geschwindigkeit immer geringer (statisch gesehen). Daher gibt es (meiner Meinung nach) nicht viel zu zweifeln an der offiziellen Version. Die klingt auf jeden Fall deutlich schlüssiger und logischer als irgendein Mordanschlag mit irgendner Sprengladung und zig bösen Männern die hinter dem Zaun warten um schnell Beweise zu hinterlegen.



Da stimme ich Dir doch zu. Ich zweifle auch nicht an den offiziellen Erbenissen. Es wird schon so sein, wie es von offizieller Seite festgestellt wurde.


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich habe mir noch nie angesehen, ob ich nach einer scharfen Bremsung auch solche Spuren hinterlassen habe. Ist mir auch eigentlich egal. Kann auch sein, daß solche Spuren von Sportwagen mit Renn-ABS kommen, das später, dafür aber deutlich härter regelt. Um Köln herum sieht man solche Spuren auf den Autobahnen jedenfalls recht häufig.


Es fahren noch mehr als genug Autos ohne ABS herum. Also beim Fahrsicherheitstrainig hat kein Auto irgendeine Bremsspur hinterlassen, selbst bei Vollbremsungen aus 100km/h und mehr. Ich weiß also ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie das gehen sollte, wirklich sichtbare Bremsspuren (zumindest für die Fotos, die so im Internet kusieren) mit ABS hinzukriegen.


----------



## Icejester (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Nur warum sollten Autos ohne ABS Bremsspuren mit diesen charakteristischen regelmäßigen Lücken produzieren?


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Nur warum sollten Autos ohne ABS Bremsspuren mit diesen charakteristischen regelmäßigen Lücken produzieren?


Vielleicht machen die Fahrer noch die gute alte Stotterbremse?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Haider hatte 1,8Promille im Blut und ist mit 142km/h in nen Betonpfeiler geknallt, was gibt es da zu diskutieren?
> Jörg Haider ? Wikipedia



So, siehts aus.


----------



## Woohoo (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Jörg lebt jetzt zweifelsohne mit den Nazis entweder im Mittelpunkt der Erde oder auf der Nazi-Mondbasis.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Nur warum sollten Autos ohne ABS Bremsspuren mit diesen charakteristischen regelmäßigen Lücken produzieren?



springende Reifen.
Afaik gar nicht so untypisch, gerade bei leichteren Autos.


----------



## Icejester (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Das möchte ich ausschließen. Die habe ich immerhin in den Achtziger Jahren noch so gut wie nie gesehen. Seit den 90ern nehmen sie zu, heute sind sie geradezu häufig anzutreffen. Sollten mit einem Mal die Autos leichter geworden sein? Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

es ist in so ziemlich allen meldungen zu finden das beide türen abgerissen hinter dem fahrzeug lagen... und diesen betonpfeiler hätte man genau an der stelle an der er gefunden wurde liegen gelassen! bevor überhaupt der ganze tathergang geklärt wäre, ob unfall oder nicht, würde an der unfallstelle nie etwas verändert werden, wenn es nicht im zuge der rettungsmaßnahmen geschieht. das ist aber klar. die stelle wäre markiert worden usw. genauso wie der fuss des bauschildes, der offensichtlich bewegt wurde. es gibt bilder da liegt er neben dem auto, auf der fahrbahn markiert. auf einem früheren bild gibt es diesen fuss an der stelle nicht^^ die bilder dazu hatte ich breits verlinkt.

zum thema blockierende reifen und abs...

YouTube - Mercedes Benz C63 AMG vollbremsung und drehzahlbegrenzer

man mache die ohren auf und staune. qietscht nicht, aber das würde es bei trockener fahrbahn und vielleicht warmen wetter...man hört deutlich wie die reifen kurz blockieren. und das fahrzeug (AMG C63) hat sicherlich eines der besten abs-einheiten...

zum thema alkohol im blut/magen:

http://info.kopp-verlag.de/news/blitzmeldung-haider-759-promille-im-magen-sind-fast-nichts-2.htmlhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9-R6XL6T34&feature=related

denkst du das hat sich jemand ausgedacht? es würde doch keiner ein buch über diese sache schreiben, wenn die zweifel nicht handfest wären. oder wenn sie einfach erfunden wären und in sekundenschnelle wiederlegt werden könnten.

Das beispiel phaeton vs polo zeigt den unterschied zwischen den fahrzeugklassen. weil vorher der test mit dem golf aufgeführt wurde. das sollte zur veranschaulichung dienen das man diese fahrzeuge sicherheitstechnisch nicht vergleichen kann. auch wenn ein golf sicherlich noch etwas anderes ist, als ein polo.

hätte ich gewusst in welchem streitthema das hier endet, hätte ich wahrscheinlich lieber nichts gesagt. ich bin allerdings davon ausgegangen das man offene fragen sachlich klärt und nicht als erstes anfängt mit oh du spinner blablabla... ich bin froh wenn mich jemand davon überzeugen kann das alles ein riesen zufall ist. aber solang dafür nicht handfest offene fragen geklärt werden, ändert sich die sicht nicht. 
durch den überschlag wirkte die größte kinetische energie sicher nicht auf haider, weshalb es fraglich ist warum er einen hirnstammabriss, eine gebrochene wirbelsäule und einen fast abgetrennten arm erlitten hatte. im innenraum könnte immernoch irgendwas explodiert sein, das die scheiben auf beifahrerseite und im heck unversehrt sind liegt an der gepanzerten version des autos! die extrem verformte mittelsäule und der zerissene dachholm sind doch irgendwie seltsam. umso erstaunlicher das die türen herausgerissen wurden. es ist doch extrem selten das türen bei überschlägen abgerissen werden. ich habe sowas noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## derLordselbst (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Oh, Terence Skill, wie kann man Dir noch helfen, Dir noch etwas erklären, wenn Du den Kopp-Verlag als seriöse Quelle für fundiertes Wissen akzeptierst, ohne mitzubekommen, was für Bücher die sonst noch veröffentlichen.

Ein Querschnitt aus Esoterik, Mythologie, Verschwörung und Lebenshlfe der peinlichsten Sorte.




> s würde doch keiner ein buch über diese sache schreiben, wenn die zweifel nicht handfest wären. oder wenn sie einfach erfunden wären und in sekundenschnelle wiederlegt werden könnten.



Warum bist Du eigentlch nur naiv, wenn etwas Deine Meinung bestätigt? Dagegen bezweifelst Du jede Tatsache aus Physik und Medizin, die gegen deine Luftnummer von Theorie spricht.

Natürlich ist es theoretisch möglich, dass z. B. ein Sprengsatz in der Kopfstütze versteckt war, der Haider geköpft hat, und dann wurde der Kopf wieder angenäht, um das Attentat zu vertuschen.


Ich kann Dir noch Hunderte von weiteren Theorien liefern, die sogar noch abstruser als Deine sind und noch schwerer zu widerlegen.

Oder, um es anders auszudrücken. Es ist physikalisch möglich, dass ein Backstein vom Fussboden auf den Tisch springt, wenn sich zufällig mal alle Moleküle gleichzeitig in die gleiche Richtung bewegen. Trotzdem wird mich kein Richter freisprechen, wenn ich mit blutigen Backstein in der Hand vor einer Leiche stehe und ich erkläre, dass der Backstein von selbst in das Gesicht des Opfers gesprungen ist und ich ihn dann gefangen habe.

Wenn es eine logische, naheliegende Erklärung gibt, die jeden Tag auf's Neue wieder durch Unfälle bestätigt wird, genügt es nicht, jedes widerlegte Argument entweder zu ignorieren oder einfach durch neues Fabulieren weiterzuspinnen.

Es sollte wenigstens ein Beweis gefunden werden, ein Argument, dass nciht nur brei-hirnige Menschen mit Verfolgungswahn begeistert, sondern dass einer Überprüfung standhält.

Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir das Forum von www.weltverschoerung.de

Dort kannst Du sicher, sein, dass keine bösen Pragmatiker und Wissenschaftsgläubige über Dich lachen und Dich verhöhnen.

Allerdings hast Du nach den seriösen Angaben nur noch wenig Zeit, dort zu posten, da ja dort aus aktuellen Anlass vermutet wird, dass 2012 der Untergang der Erde droht.


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> zum thema blockierende reifen und abs...
> 
> YouTube - Mercedes Benz C63 AMG vollbremsung und drehzahlbegrenzer


 Wo ist da jetzt die riesige Bremsspur, die du gern bei Haiders hättest? Ich sehe da überhaupt gar nichts.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ich bin allerdings davon ausgegangen das man offene fragen sachlich klärt und nicht als erstes anfängt mit oh du spinner blablabla...


Solche offenen Spinnerfragen kann man leider nciht sachlich beantwortet, tut mir leid 

Das ein herumliegender Schuh irgendwas beweisen soll, ist einfach nur lächerlich und einfach nur ein Hirngespinst. Hat es ja noch nie gegeben, dass jemand ein paar Schuhe einfach so im Auto liegen hat und die dann rausgeschleudert werden - da steckt ganz klar der Mossad dahinter!!!


----------



## Terence Skill (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

ich habe nie behauptet das in dem video eine bremsspur gezeigt würde? liest du auch mal vernünftig?! es ging ums blockieren der räder mit abs und das einige das bei ihrem fahrzeug noch nicht bemerkt hätten. aber wenn du nur jeden 3. beitrag liest, kommt dann son käse wie deiner raus. 
es heisst selbst in den offiziellen meldungen das haider keinerlei bremsversuche unternommen hätte. und von wegen ich würde die physik ignorieren...im gegenteil! wenn man diese nicht ignoriert muss man sich definitiv fragen wie ein fahrzeug dieser gewichtsklasse mit 140kmh (an dieser stelle) dazu kommen kann sich zu überschlagen und dennoch nach 36m zum stehen zu kommen. ohne das es einen direkten aufprall gegeben hat. das sollte man dann ja deutlich am fahrzeug sehen. die 36m sind ab dem überschlagungspunkt (tacho bleibt stehen bei 142kmh) bis zum stillstand, bevor ich das wiederholen muss...
ist es so unnatürlich diese frage klären zu wollen??? und auch andere fragen wenn diese sich aufwerfen? und wenn diese nicht beantwortet werden, dann fragt man halt nochmal.

das macht einen doch nicht zum verschwörungstheoretiker oder einem dummen ignoranten menschen. 
der größte grundfür solche sachen ist das verhalten von regierungen und offiziellen stellen. in dem moment indem sie informationen, beweise u.ä. unter verschluss/zurück hält ist doch klar das einige misstrauisch werden. sicher gibt es einige die mehr oder weniger vorbelastet sind und sicher gibt es auch einige sachen/vorwürfe/fragen/theorien die völliger humbug und blödsinn sind. soetwas gibt es immer, es wird schnell viel dazugereimt. das kennen einige vielleicht von früher beim "stille post" spielen, was da manchma rausgekommen ist... 
Sowas gibt es aber immer, gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben. da gilt halt zu selektieren. aber man kann nicht deswegen pauschal jegliche frage ablehnen weil ein oder zwei vorher unpassend waren.
wenn ich mich auf solche meldungen beziehe dann sind die quellen natürlich humbug. ihr allerdings habt da narrenfreiheit und könnt natürlich selbst entscheiden was seriös ist und was nicht. es gibt einige hier die wirklich sachlich gekontert/widerlegt haben, was dem ziel das ich hatte schon nahe kommt. andere allerdings reden teilweise einfach nur käse und fangen noch an beleidigend und herablassend zu werden. natürlich ist es möglich das alles so gelaufen ist wie es sein soll. was spricht dagegen offene fragen zu beantworten? und das sind keineswegs fragen die sich irgendein spinner ausgedacht hat weil ja alles eine verschwörung ist. 
und wenn jemandem gewisse ungereimtheiten auffallen und er fragen zu dem fall hat, dann sollten diese doch auch beantwortet bzw. gehört werden.
Diese totale ignoranz allem gegenüber, (man kann doch sagen was man will, es wird immer gleich geurteilt) wirft dann wirklich ein trauriges bild. die meisten haben vorurteile, weil er rechtssympatisant war... kann ich aber eigentlich verstehen weil ich der gesinnung ähnlich gegenüber stehe.
in der heutigen zeit sollte man den medien trotzdem nicht alles aus der hand fressen, viele wissen das und tun es trotzdem wenn es darum geht andere als spinner hinzustellen.
abschliessend, ich weiss genau welche bücher etc der koop verlag verlegt^^ aber vielleicht hätte man einfach nur ein paar zeilen lesen sollen...

"Uiuiui – da hat der Wisnewski aber daneben gelegen! Hatte der in seinem Buch Jörg Haider – Unfall, Mord oder Attentat? doch geschrieben, Haider habe keinen Alkohol im Magen gehabt! Und nun: 7,59 Promille im Magen! So steht es triumphierend in dem österreichischen* »Nachrichtenmagazin« News vom 24. September 2009, dem angeblich »der vollständige Akt zum Haider-Unfall«* vorliegt." 

Das diese Menge Promille *im Magen *für den Blutalkoholgehalt und den angeblichen genuss von einer halben bis eine flasche vodka viel zu wenig ist, muss ich der richtigkeit dazusagen. 
Warum sollte man sowas nicht klären dürfen oder gilt als verschwörungstheoretiker wenn man das anspricht?!
und wenn man sich dazu dann noch den rest der fakten und bilder anschaut ist es doch nicht wirklich verwunderlich wenn insgesamt aus diesem paket von geheimhaltung und ungereimtheiten in offiziellen angaben eine alternative meinung entwickelt. 

MfG Terence


----------



## Bucklew (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ich habe nie behauptet das in dem video eine bremsspur gezeigt würde? liest du auch mal vernünftig?! es ging ums blockieren der räder mit abs und das einige das bei ihrem fahrzeug noch nicht bemerkt hätten. aber wenn du nur jeden 3. beitrag liest, kommt dann son käse wie deiner raus.


aja, gestern hattest du noch folgendes geschrieben:


Terence Skill schrieb:


> aber es gibt keinerlei bremsspuren.


Ja eben, wie auch? Wie man sieht, wären selbst bei einer Vollbremsung keinerlei Bremsspuren (ABS sei Dank) sichtbar gewesen, zumindest nicht auf Fotos. Also wie sollten die Bremsspuren nun eine Rolle spielen? Kann man Punkt 17 deiner investigativen Liste ja auch abhaken:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...aider-unfall-oder-anschlag-2.html#post1312721
(Zumal man auf den Bildern ja mehr als genug Rutschspuren sieht - wenn man sie denn sehen will!)



Terence Skill schrieb:


> es heisst selbst in den offiziellen meldungen das haider keinerlei bremsversuche unternommen hätte.


s.o. - gestern war das fehlen von Bremsspuren noch eine deiner wichtigen, investigativen Fragen. Da soll noch einer durchblicken.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ohne das es einen direkten aufprall gegeben hat.


Ich dachte das Auto hätte einen Betonpfeiler abrasiert?


Terence Skill schrieb:


> 2. der "unfallgegner" (betonpfeiler)


Mmmh....



Terence Skill schrieb:


> das sollte man dann ja deutlich am fahrzeug sehen.


Ich vergas, das sah ja noch so extrem intakt aus 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> das macht einen doch nicht zum verschwörungstheoretiker oder einem dummen ignoranten menschen.


Nein, das tut dein restliches Verhalten inkl in anderen Threads, das fernab jeglicher Logik, Fakten und Wahrheit verläuft....


----------



## Terence Skill (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

ich glaube es ist ein wenig spät für dich... du schreibst einen müll wie es schlimmer nicht geht! LESE verdammt nochmal richtig bevor du die klappe aufreisst! jetzt reichts mir langsam mit deinem dummen gelabber! dein völlig zusammenhangloses gequatsche kannst du dir sparen.
natürlich gibt es keine bremsspuren, hab ich gesagt, und das ist auch offiziell bekannt?! was hab ich da jemals anderes gesagt?! ich glaube im moment hast du 1,8 promille drin solch blödsinn wie du schreibst. 
ausserdem ging es darum wie das auto ohne aufprall* auf einen massiven gegenstand* damit meine ich nicht diesen winzigen pfeiler, sondern eine feste starre wand so schnell die energie abbauen konnte und nach 36m zum stehen kommt. deine retorischen fähigkeiten sowie dein physikalisches verständniss ist ein witz für sich. das erkennt man sehr gut an dem "anderen bösen thrad der mich ja dumm macht" in dem du an dem punkt der triebwerke nicht mehr weiter weißt und totalen müll redest. und das der wagen bei einem aufprall mit 140kmh auf ein festes hindernis wohl weit zerschossener aussieht, kann man sich denken. ich weiß ja nicht ob du mal gesehen hast wie autos ausschauen wenn sich sich mit 100 um einen baum wickeln. aber ich hoffe eigentlich nicht, denn du bist mit sicherheit keine 18 und fährst auch kein auto, hoffe ich. und wenn doch dann ist echt zum heulen. dann ging wohl alles schief.^^
geh schlafen und les morgen nochmal den müll den du verfasst hast! und nasch nicht immer heimlich die früchte aus der bowle, das bekommt dir nicht!

Schlaf gut!


----------



## Bucklew (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ich glaube es ist ein wenig spät für dich... du schreibst einen müll wie es schlimmer nicht geht! LESE verdammt nochmal richtig bevor du die klappe aufreisst! jetzt reichts mir langsam mit deinem dummen gelabber!  dein völlig zusammenhangloses gequatsche kannst du dir sparen.


Ooooh, jetzt wird der kleine böse - ich glaub der Thread sollte langsam geschlossen werden 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> natürlich gibt es keine bremsspuren, hab ich gesagt, und das ist auch offiziell bekannt?! was hab ich da jemals anderes gesagt?! ich glaube im moment hast du 1,8 promille drin solch blödsinn wie du schreibst.


Ich hab doch deinen Post zitiert, was willst du dich jetzt da raus reden? Um es nochmal zu zitieren:


Terence Skill schrieb:


> Die messbaren spuren an der unfallstelle sind zwischen 80m und 90m lang. *ausserdem gibt es keinerlei bremspuren...*


Und auch ein paar Posts weiter:


Terence Skill schrieb:


> Hier die Liste der offenen Fragen aus dem Forum Infokrieg.TV:
> [...]
> *17. Warum gibt es keine Brems-/Rutschspur?*


Stehst du eigentlich zu irgendwas, was du schreibst, oder drehst du dich ständig wie die flagge im winde?



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ausserdem ging es darum wie das auto ohne aufprall* auf einen massiven gegenstand* damit meine ich nicht diesen winzigen pfeiler, sondern eine feste starre wand so schnell die energie abbauen konnte und nach 36m zum stehen kommt.


Ahja, ein Betonpfeiler ist also kein massiver Gegenstand mehr, ok. Was ist das denn dann? Und bei ner festen starren wand hätte der phaeton wohl kaum 36m zum stehen egbraucht, der wagen ist ja nur 5,20m lang (soviel zum Thema physikalisches Verständnis ).



Terence Skill schrieb:


> deine retorischen fähigkeiten sowie dein physikalisches verständniss ist ein witz für sich.


hihi, süß 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> das erkennt man sehr gut an dem "anderen bösen thrad der mich ja dumm macht" in dem du an dem punkt der triebwerke nicht mehr weiter weißt und totalen müll redest.


Du meinst den Thread, wo du den Untersuchungsbericht der NIST (quasi dem PTB-Pendant in den USA) nicht als Fakten anerkennst? 
Stellt sich die Frage, wer da Müll labert 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> und das der wagen bei einem aufprall mit 140kmh auf ein festes hindernis wohl weit zerschossener aussieht, kann man sich denken. ich weiß ja nicht ob du mal gesehen hast wie autos ausschauen wenn sich sich mit 100 um einen baum wickeln.


Naja, war ja nur ein Betonpfeiler, der ist ja nicht massiv, da ist es ja dann kein Wunder, das er nciht so kaputt ist, ne?  



Terence Skill schrieb:


> aber ich hoffe eigentlich nicht, denn du bist mit sicherheit keine 18 und fährst auch kein auto, hoffe ich. höchstens zusammen mit papa^^
> geh schlafen und les morgen nochmal den müll den du verfasst hast! und nasch nicht immer heimlich die früchte aus der bowle, das bekommt dir nicht!


Kommt noch was außer persönlichen Beleidungen? Ist immer ein Zeichen von fehlenden Argumenten, ein Wunder das du bei quasi null Argumenten solange ohne ausgekommen bist


----------



## Woohoo (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Lesen macht spaß. 

Sry Off Topic


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> zum thema alkohol im blut/magen:
> 
> Blitzmeldung: Haider ? 7,59 Promille im Magen sind fast nichts - Kopp Verlag
> 
> denkst du das hat sich jemand ausgedacht?




Hmm. Kennt jemand den offiziellen Obduktionsbericht und weiß, ob etwas zum Darminhalt drinn steht?
Denn wie sogar in diesem Artikel, der der offiziellen Version wohl kritisch gegenüber steht, steht: Da finden 90% der Resorption statt. Der Mageninhalt kann somit einen Hinweis auf das allgemeine Konsumverhalten geben (z.B. im Falle der erwähnten Alkoholvergiftung und Rotwein), aber bei einem plötzlichen Konsum in kurzer Zeit, der zu dem nicht die Ursache des Todes ist (wer seinen Magendarmtrakt mit Ethanol ermordert sorgt ja netterweise dafür, dass sich bereits kurz nach dem Trinken kaum noch was ändern kann  ), würde ich das so nicht erwarten. Da sprechen wir von einer relativ kleinen Menge Flüssigkeit, die ggf. nur einen kurzen Weg vor sich hat, bis sie den Magen wieder verlässt.
Die Blutalkoholanalyse gibt da verlässlichere Informationen über die Menge an Alkohol, die das Gehirn beeinflusst hat. (an der Stelle wäre auch nicht interessant, wie Alkoholabbau und Verteilung nach dem Herztod ablaufen. Jemand Kenntnisse?)

Und was ist eigentlich im Verlaufe des Rettungsvorganges geschehen?
(Verstorben ist er ja afaik erst im Krankenhaus. Es erscheint nicht ganz abwegig, dass sich der Magen eines schlecht trainierten Trinker, der ne halbe Flasche Vodka geext haben soll, sich nach einer derartigen Belastung, spätestens bei erreichen der Bewußtlosigkeit und dem Wegfall der bewussten Kontrolle, entleehrt.)



> es würde doch keiner ein buch über diese sache schreiben, wenn die zweifel nicht handfest wären.



Ich hab hier ein unfreiwillig, aber sehr unterhalsames Buch darüber, dass die ägyptischen Pharaonen Glühbirnen verwendet haben und u.a. Kampfhubschrauber kannten. Das Kürzel "EvD" muss man schon gar nicht weiter erklären.
Also es gibt definitiv Leute, die ein Buch (oder zwei oder zwanzig) über sehr, sehr, sehr abstruse Sachen schreiben, bei denen höchstens der resultierende Gewinn "handfest" ist und die das scheinbar nicht als Witz meinen.



> hätte ich gewusst in welchem streitthema das hier endet, hätte ich wahrscheinlich lieber nichts gesagt.



Du hast ernsthaft damit gerechnet, dass eine Aussage, die die halbe österreichische Regierung, Staatsanwaltschaft und Presselandschaft als Lügner präsentiert, auf ungeteilte Zustimmung trifft?



> durch den überschlag wirkte die größte kinetische energie sicher nicht auf haider, weshalb es fraglich ist warum er einen hirnstammabriss, eine gebrochene wirbelsäule und einen fast abgetrennten arm erlitten hatte.



Ich weiß nicht, welche Siztposition Haider bevorzugte, aber mit Ausnahme der "eyvollkrasser3er-Haltung" (d.h. Rückenlehne an Rückbank) fällt mir spontan keine ein, bei der es nicht an 10-20cm Kopffreit gefehlt hat. Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass eine Kraft, die ein Dach nen halben Meter einbeult, sich nicht von ein bißchen Wirbelsäule aufhalten lässt.
Der Arm ist schwieriger abzuschätzen, da bräuchte man detailierte Bilder des Berreiches, an dem sich der Arm nach dem Unfall befand.



> im innenraum könnte immernoch irgendwas explodiert sein, das die scheiben auf beifahrerseite und im heck unversehrt sind liegt an der gepanzerten version des autos!



Es ist immer schwer, nach "nicht-"Sachen zu googlen, aber sogar Seiten, die die These vertreten, dass er ermordert wurde, sprechen von einem ungepanzertem Fahrzeug

Aber Unabhängig vom Grad etwaiger Schutzmechanismen: Diese werden auf allen Seiten gleich angewandt. D.h. eine Kraft, die die Frontscheibe zertrümmert und die Türen abreißt, hätte die restlichen Scheiben zumindest splittern lassen. Die Funktion von kugelsicherem Glas basiert schließlich nicht nur darauf, dass das Glas die Kugel zerbröseln lässt, sondern auch dadurch, dass die elastischen Kunststoffschichten eine Verformung zulassen (wenn man N24&Co trauen kann: >10cm Wölbung sind keine Seltenheit).
Dazu hätte eine größere Explosion im Innenraum auch relativ viel Wärme konzentriert - Schmauch/Brandspuren wären wahrscheinlich.

Nöp. Die These mit "Tod durch Sprengstoff" lässt sich imho nicht mit dem Zustand von 90% des Autos in Verbindung bringen.
Natürlich kann man nicht ausschließen, dass Haider mit einem kleinen Knall erschreckt wurde - aber da gäbe es dann noch eine Vielzahl weiterer kleiner Objekte, die im Fahrzeug oder an der Person eine Störung verursachen können. (spontan würden mir Elektroschocker, diverse Gas, Brandsätze, Nebel und Lichte/Blitze einfallen. Und jede einzelne davon wäre imho einfacher zu beschaffen und in seiner Wirkung zuverlässiger, als ein reiner Knall)




> die extrem verformte mittelsäule und der zerissene dachholm sind doch irgendwie seltsam. umso erstaunlicher das die türen herausgerissen wurden. es ist doch extrem selten das türen bei überschlägen abgerissen werden. ich habe sowas noch nicht gesehen.



Jup, die Türen wundern mich auch. Zwecks Seitenaufprallschutz sollten die eigentlich recht gut verankert sein.
Die Deformierung der A-Säule im Zuge der Krafteinwirkung auf das Dach könnte allerdings Fahrertür aufgedrückt haben - hat sich das Fahrzeug anschließend mit offener Tür überschlagen, ist klar, dass die abreist. (könnte auch die Armverletzung erklären)
Deswegen wäre es mal interessant, eine Aufnahme des Fahrzeuges vor einem etwaigen Einsatz schweren Bergungsgerätes zu haben. (der Stumpf der A-Säule passt auch imho am besten zu einer Bergungsschere und die nach hinten geneigte Sitzlehne harmoniert sehr schön mit einem Helfer, der durch die hintere -ggf. erst hierfür entfernte- Tür Zugang zum Opfer erlangt)






Bucklew schrieb:


> Ooooh, jetzt wird der kleine böse - ich glaub der Thread sollte langsam geschlossen werden



Wenn hier weiter andere Leute gedisst werden, passiert das auch. Vielleicht verteil ich vorher noch Punkte für Beleidigungen.


----------



## hzdriver (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Bei allem was geschrieben stand , es fing mit 100 km/h an ,wurde nach oben korrigiert , dann ist das ja nicht irgendein Auto , sondern gepanzerter Phaeton ! , In solch einem Fahrzeug übersteht man den Crash relativ unbeschadet , schlimmer wäre es bei nem Zusammenbrall mit entgegen kommendem Fahrzeug gewesen , hatte man nicht zur Hand , eigenartiger weise ist das Fahrzeug im oberen Bereich des Fahrers deformiert , kam der Betonfeiler von oben ?, ich denke eher Anschlag ala Princess Di , das muss nichts mit links oder rechts zu tun haben , die wissen manchmal zu viel und Erpressen lassen sich Geheimdienste nicht , siehe Barschel , Olov Palme ect.....mfg


----------



## Terence Skill (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

messbare spuren=bemsspuren? du scheinst einfach nicht hinterher zu kommen, wenn du denn unterschied zwischen messbaren spuren und bremsspuren nicht begreifst...

und vielleicht solltest du dir die bilder des betonpfeiler erstmal anschauen, bevor du wieder sinnfrei deine tastatur vergewaltigst! diesen betonpfeiler als überschlagsgrund anzugeben geht nicht auf.
hier siehst du den pfeiler am zaun gelehnt:

http://info.kopp-verlag.de/fileadmin/user_upload/gerhard_wisnewski/2008-10/haider_pfeiler1.jpg

wenn ein phaeton mit 140kmh auf diesen pfeiler prallt, fliegt der entweder weg und engeht damit den größten kräften oder aber der wird pulverisiert. aber dieser zugegeben sehr mickrige pfeiler hat den phaeton doch nicht in 36m von 140 auf null gebremst? oder was? ich muss nochma dazu sagen das selbst bei perfekten bediengungen der phaeton in 36m gerade mal von 100 auf null bremsen kann? 
wenn er nicht direkt in eine starre wand fährt, kann ich mir diese verzögerung nicht erklären. der motor und alles währe in dem fall ins auto gedrückt oder sonst wie breit verteilt. aber nicht so nach unten gepresst. 

bleibt doch mal sachlich dabei die fragen zu klären, aber bucklew sollte sich besser raushalten. es gibt aber bestimmt nen pokemon-thread oder so in dem du dich austoben kannst.

dein trolliges gerede ist mehr als lächerlich und wohl am ehesten der grund für eine threadschliessung.
du verdrehst meine aussagen wie ein jongleur und hast offensichtlich keine ahnung wovon du sprichst!
nimm dir mal ein beispiel an der art von ruyven! auch wenn der vielleicht genauso denkt steht er den denkansätzen wenigstens offen gegenüber und gibt auch zu wenn etwas wirklich eigenartig erscheint...

Einer der großen gründe der zweifel ist das offizielle verhalten von regierung etc.! was hat diese für einen grund sämtliche beweise, gutachten und fotos zurückzuhalten, wenn es doch ein privat verschuldeter unfall war? 
wenn von anfang an normal mit den infos umgegángen wäre, wäre das alles im keim erstickt.


----------



## derLordselbst (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



> bleibt doch mal sachlich dabei die fragen zu klären



Schade, dass Du selbst diesen Anspruch nicht an Dich selbst stellst!


Terence Skill, welche Qualifikation hast Du, um Unfallabläufe beurteilen zu können? Bisher habe ich den vielleicht falschen Eindruck, dass Du Physik nicht einmal in der Schule bewältigt hast.

Zum Betonpfeiler: Der Pfeiler wurde vielleicht abgerissen und weggeschleudert und dann an den Zaun gelehnt. Dazu kommt, dass der Pfeiler auf einen massiven Betonsockel stand, der Aufschlagspuren aufweist.

Was kannpassieren, wenn einseitig ein Fahrzeug mit hoher Geschwindigkeit auf einen Betonsockel prallt? Es wird herumgerissen, überschlägt sich mehrfach und verliert so auch schnell an kinetischer Energie.

Deine Aussagen zum Fahrzeugzustand sind völlig wirr und nicht nachvollziehbar. Da kann man nicht einmal gegen argumentieren.




> Einer der großen gründe der zweifel ist das offizielle verhalten von regierung etc.! was hat diese für einen grund sämtliche beweise, gutachten und fotos zurückzuhalten, wenn es doch ein privat verschuldeter unfall war?



Arg, dümmer geht's nimmer. 

Nach deinen vorherigen Post's ist Haider das Gegenteil von einer Privatperson, er steht im Rampenlicht des öffentlichen Interesses. 

Fotos vom Unfall existieren reichlich, Du begründest ja den von Dir verzapften  ****** (ich weiss auch nicht, wie ich das neutral umschreiben soll) ständig mit angeblichen Unstimmigkeiten darauf.

Bitte poste mal Beweise dafür, dass irgendetwas zurückgehalten wurde. Mein Eindruck ist das völlige Gegenteil, es wurde sogar mehr und früher berichtet, als es Haider-Jüngern lieb sein konnte. 

Da Du allerdings auch nicht mitbekommen hast, dass der endgültige Untersuchungsbericht im April 2009 veröffentlicht wurde, (du hast von 2 Tagen Ermittlung geschrieben, erinnnerst Du dich wenigstens daran?) kann man auch von Dir nicht erwarten, dass Du einen Überblick über die staatlichen Veröffentlichungen dazu hast.

Stelle diese doch chronologisch vor und mache uns klar, wo was vertuscht und zurückgehalten wurde.

Allerdings befürchte ich, dass aus deiner Sicht immer Vertuschung vorliegt, wenn es keine Beweise für dein Hirngespinst gibt.


----------



## Bucklew (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> messbare spuren=bemsspuren? du scheinst einfach nicht hinterher zu kommen, wenn du denn unterschied zwischen messbaren spuren und bremsspuren nicht begreifst...


Also sind die fehlenden Bremsspuren jetzt egal? Warum stehen sie dann auf der Liste der offenen Fragen? Oder sind sie ein Beweis für die offizielle Version? Oder dagegen? In der Frage hast du dich jetzt schon so oft hin- und her gewindet, das dir ja schlecht sein muss 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> wenn ein phaeton mit 140kmh auf diesen pfeiler prallt, fliegt der entweder weg und engeht damit den größten kräften oder aber der wird pulverisiert. aber dieser zugegeben sehr mickrige pfeiler hat den phaeton doch nicht in 36m von 140 auf null gebremst? oder was? ich muss nochma dazu sagen das selbst bei perfekten bediengungen der phaeton in 36m gerade mal von 100 auf null bremsen kann?


Was soll eigentlich diese ständige herumhacken auf dem Bremsweg eines Phaetons? Das es einen massiven Unterschied zwischen dem normalen Bremsweg und einem Unfall mit Überschlag und allem drum und dran. In einem Unfall (Betonmauer) würde ein Phaeton auch innerhalb von weniger als 3m aus Tempo 200 stehen - ist es deshalb unrealistisch, nur weil er es normal nichtmal in 100m könnte? 

Du unterschätzt die Kraft, die solch ein Betonpfeiler aushalten kann. Zumal wenn (leider nicht ersichtlich) zusätzliche Stahlverstrebungen im Beton vorhanden sind. Zumal der Pfeiler, von dem du da sprichst, überhaupt nicht der getroffene Pfeiler ist, denn in folgendem Bild sieht man, dass das der Pfeiler einer Einfahrt, direkt am Nachbargrundstück und außer eine leichten Neigung unbeschädigt, ist und das Pendant auf der anderen Seiten fehlt (also wohl der, den Haider mit genommen hat):
http://www.automobilly.com/uploaded_data/community/2964441370_514b4869c0_o.jpg

Das sich bei solch massiven Kräften von außen das Auto sich überschlägt und viel Energie verliert, ist absolut kein Wunder. Für den Überschlag reicht bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten und einem querstehenden und rutschenden Auto bereits ein Graben von wenigen cm Tiefe.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> bleibt doch mal sachlich dabei die fragen zu klären, aber bucklew sollte sich besser raushalten. es gibt aber bestimmt nen pokemon-thread oder so in dem du dich austoben kannst.


Ruyven wird sich freuen 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> du verdrehst meine aussagen wie ein jongleur und hast offensichtlich keine ahnung wovon du sprichst!


Tut mir leid, dass eine zitierung deiner Aussagen eine Verdrehung deiner Aussage ist - da würd ich mir aber mal Sorgen um deine Aussagen machen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> diesen betonpfeiler als überschlagsgrund anzugeben geht nicht auf.
> hier siehst du den pfeiler am zaun gelehnt:
> 
> http://info.kopp-verlag.de/fileadmin/user_upload/gerhard_wisnewski/2008-10/haider_pfeiler1.jpg
> ...




Mal zur Orientierung:
Das hier zählt als Panzersperre soll bequem den Ansturm von 20-40 Phaeton-Äquvialenten aushalten. Ich würde mal spontan schätzen, dass der Pfeilder auf dem von dir verlinkten Bild mindestens doppelt so breit und tief ist (30x30cm?), also viermal soviel Stahlverstärkungen enthalten könnte. Die Höhe abzuschätzen wird etwas schwerer, aber ich denke mal, 1,20m hat er mindestens. In Vollbeton käme das allein schon auf eine Masse von Rund 250kg, was bei 140km/h enormen Schaden anrichten würde, selbst wenn der Pfeiler keinerlei Verankerung im Boden hätte... (man vergleiche das bitte mal mit Bilder von Vorfällen, bei denen Dinge von Autobahnbrücken geworfen -also eher <40kg- und von einem Fahrzeug mit vielleicht 80-100km/h gerammt wurden.


----------



## Terence Skill (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

du vergleichst eine PANZERSPEERE mit einem PFEILER eines GARTENZAUNS? 
250kg? der pfeiler wurde sicher mit einem kran an den zaun gelehnt?! 
Diese Panzersperre soll durch ihre bauartbedingte form den Panzer zum anhalten oder langsam fahren zwingen. das hat doch aber nichts damit zu tun das sie dem locker physikalisch standhalten könnte? das definitiv nicht! nur durch die form würde sie schaden verursachen! ich hab echt genug von den sinnfreien argumenten die ihr in den raum werft. denkt ihr was ihr wollt, ich hab meine meinung. erzählt mir nichts von irgendwie physikalisch möglich, hier klammert ihr euch an die dünnsten physiktheorien die den anhalteweg oder den schaden vielleicht irgendwie erklären sollen und im 11. september thread da werden alle regeln von physik auf einma vergessen und ausser acht gelassen. 
die masse von euch ist einfach zu jung, naiv und hitzköpfig für solche themen. geht lieber flateratesaufen und haut euch gegenseitig ins maul^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

_Spam entfernt_

Ich Vergleiche ein Objekt, von dem ich ausschließlich die groben Dimensionen kenne, mit anderen Objekten ähnlicher Dimension bzw. stelle Hochrechnungen in Kombination mit der spezifischen Maße an.
Wenn du irgendwelche besseren Anhaltspunkte hast, dann teile sie uns mit, ansonsten setz dich in die Ecke und lache, anstelle Personen zu beleidigen, die sich wenigstens sachlich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen, anstelle wiederholt ihre Meinung als einzig wahre Wahrheit darzustellen, wie du das hier tust.


----------



## Bucklew (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Zumal Panzersperren (im Idealfall) so gebaut werden, das diese natürlich NICHT überfahren werden können. Wie in dem Bild von Ruyven fährt der Panzer nämlich von rechts darauf und hat dann keine Chance drüber zu kommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Um die Form (da gibts afaik verschiedene Konzepte bei panzerspezifischen Sperren) ging es mir dabei gar nicht. Nur darum, dass bereits ein paar cm Stahl, wie sie problemlos in einem (Stahl-)Betonpfosten zu finden sein können, als vollkommen ausreichend erachtet werden, um einem Panzer zu wiederstehen, der ungleich schwerer und stärker ist, als ein Phaeton.


----------



## Icejester (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Der Kopp-Verlag. Geil! Es wird immer besser!


----------



## Bucklew (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um die Form (da gibts afaik verschiedene Konzepte bei panzerspezifischen Sperren) ging es mir dabei gar nicht. Nur darum, dass bereits ein paar cm Stahl, wie sie problemlos in einem (Stahl-)Betonpfosten zu finden sein können, als vollkommen ausreichend erachtet werden, um einem Panzer zu wiederstehen, der ungleich schwerer und stärker ist, als ein Phaeton.


Richtig. Wobei in dem Falle ja kein "wiederstehen" nötig ist, es reicht ja bereits der Impuls, der das Auto zum schleudern und/oder überschlagen bringt. Nebenbei ist ja auch zum töten der Insassen keine negative Beschleunigungs bis null nötig, der Impuls so eines Pfeilers kann schon ausreichen um zu töten.

Aber ich glaub kaum, dass ich das dir oder den Meisten hier im Thread sagen muss


----------



## hzdriver (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



hzdriver schrieb:


> Bei allem was geschrieben stand , es fing mit 100 km/h an ,wurde nach oben korrigiert , dann ist das ja nicht irgendein Auto , sondern gepanzerter Phaeton ! , In solch einem Fahrzeug übersteht man den Crash relativ unbeschadet , schlimmer wäre es bei nem Zusammenbrall mit entgegen kommendem Fahrzeug gewesen , hatte man nicht zur Hand , eigenartiger weise ist das Fahrzeug im oberen Bereich des Fahrers deformiert , kam der Betonfeiler von oben ?, ich denke eher Anschlag ala Princess Di , das muss nichts mit links oder rechts zu tun haben , die wissen manchmal zu viel und Erpressen lassen sich Geheimdienste nicht , siehe Barschel , Olov Palme ect.....mfg


 
Auf diesen meinen Beitrag wurde mir so gedroht , wegen Spam :

...: Bevor man in einem Thread postet, wird erwartet, dass man ihn liest. Mir sind jetzt schon mehrfach Posts von dir aufgefallen, die nahelegen, dass du einfach nur drauflos spammst (aktuelle die Sache mit dem ""gepanzerten"" Phaeton) - das lässt sich auch mit entsprechenden Punkten ahnden ruyven_macaran


Ich weis ja nicht was der Mod sich denkt , aber hier geht es doch um Anschlag oder Unfall Haider ! 
Ich lass mich garantiert nicht Mundtod machen mein lieber Mod !


----------



## Terence Skill (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

panzersperren als vergleich zu bringen ist trotzdem nicht angebracht. diese sind dafür konzipiert und meist entsprechend im boden verankert... 

und wenn das stimmt was hz driver geschrieben hat dann finde ich das ziemlich traurig, leider bestätigt es ein wenig den eindruck den man hier gewinnt.
als MOD sollte man sich in solche diskussionen überhaupt nicht erst groß einlassen, die meinung äussern ist ja gut und schön aber so heftig gegen andere meinungen vorzugehen erscheint nicht unbedingt günstig in der position. da ist weniger vielleicht manchmal mehr.
ich weiß nicht mehr welcher es war, aber einer der mods hatte mal gemeint "er würde sich sicherlich nicht auf solche diskussionen einlassen", was ich in dem fall für richtig empfinde.


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> panzersperren als vergleich zu bringen ist trotzdem nicht angebracht. diese sind dafür konzipiert und meist entsprechend im boden verankert...


Zum Glück werden solche Betonpfeiler für Gartenzäune nie im Boden verankert, sondern stehen einfach nur blöd in der Gegend herum und kippen einfach um, wenn ein Auto dagegen fährt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> panzersperren als vergleich zu bringen ist trotzdem nicht angebracht. diese sind dafür konzipiert und meist entsprechend im boden verankert...



Torpfosten (und die Bilder legen nahe, dass es hier um eine Einfahrt geht) sind ebenfalls sehr oft im Boden verankert 
Selbst bei normalen Zäunen kommt das, je nach Untergrund (weich?) und Zaun (schwer?) vor. Hat eigentlich jemand Informationen um die ursprüngliche Umgebung des Pfostens, also Bilder von der Stelle, an der er ursprünglich stand?


Bezüglich meiner (freundlich gemeinten) PM:
Er hat sie richtig und vollständig zitiert. Wie man lesen kann, bezieht sie sich weder auf ein einzelnes Post noch auf eine Meinung, sondern um den allgemeinen Umgang mit Beiträgen anderer Diskusionsteilnehmer. Sie enthält keine Drohung, sondern wiederholt Verhaltensregeln, die für dieses Forum gelten.
Aber das soll hier nicht Thema sein, wer sein Verhältniss zur Moderation gerne öffentlich diskutieren möchte (anstelle z.B. eine PM zu schreiben), der möge das bitte im Feedback-Bereich tun. Hier ist es definitiv Offtopic.


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst bei normalen Zäunen kommt, das je nach Untergrund (weich?) und Zaun (schwer?) vor.


Oder auch je nach Arbeitsmoral und Lust des Hand-/Heimwerkers 

Hab durchaus schon Zaunfundamente gesehen, die selbst für eine Panzersperre oversized wären


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Torpfosten (und die Bilder legen nahe, dass es hier um eine Einfahrt geht) sind ebenfalls sehr oft im Boden verankert
> Selbst bei normalen Zäunen kommt das, je nach Untergrund (weich?) und Zaun (schwer?) vor. Hat eigentlich jemand Informationen um die ursprüngliche Umgebung des Pfostens, also Bilder von der Stelle, an der er ursprünglich stand?
> 
> 
> ...


 
dieser pfeiler scheint ja nicht verankert gewesen zu sein, denn sonst wäre er wohl noch an ort und stelle und eher dort umgebogen. oder er wäre zerbröselt und der stahl würde rausgucken, wenn denn welcher drin gewesen wäre. 

nebenbei dazu: 1991 ist vor meinem elternhaus ein autofahrer verunglückt. er fuhr mit etwa 40kmh gegen eine betonierte straßenlaterne, welche dadurch auf das fahrzeug fiel. diese war auch im boden verankert. die laterne ist im durchmesser auch stärker gewesen als der pfeiler. das unfallfahrzeug war ein wartburg, der fahrer überlebte schwer verletzt.

es ist also nicht unbedingt viel kraft nötig um solche hindernisse zu zerstören. 
dennoch entbehrt sich dieser vergleich pfeiler und panzersperre jeglicher grundlage!
panzersperren sind doch nicht nur 30cm oder 40cm tief im boden verankert, oder etwa doch? bevor dazu von euch keine verlässlichen quellen vorgelegt werden, gibs da nichts zu diskutieren. auch haben diese nichts mit dem thema zu tun. 
ich habe auch noch kein bild gesehen wo direkt kenntlich war wo der pfeiler stand. 

du ermahnst ihn wegen dem umgang mit den beiträgen anderer, 
etwa weil er "gepanzertes fahrzeug" geschrieben hat???

1. solltest du mal überlegen wie mit meinen beiträgen und den beiträgen anderer umgegangen wird die dir nicht honig ums maul schmieren und zu allem ja und amen sagen

2. bring doch mal den gegenbeweis?! nenne mir die seriöse quelle die angibt das der wagen nicht gepanzert war? es ist allzulogisch anzunehmen das ein landesoberhaupt in einer gepanzerten limousine unterwegs ist, gerade mit einem hintergrund wie den von haider!


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> dieser pfeiler scheint ja nicht verankert gewesen zu sein, denn sonst wäre er wohl noch an ort und stelle und eher dort umgebogen. oder er wäre zerbröselt und der stahl würde rausgucken, wenn denn welcher drin gewesen wäre.


Jetzt kann man Beton also auch noch biegen - was wohl morgen kommt? Fliegende Phaetons? Ach ne, ham wir ja 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> es ist also nicht unbedingt viel kraft nötig um solche hindernisse zu zerstören.


Es ist auch nicht viel Kraft nötig um einen Autoinsassen zu töten und das Auto zum Überschlag zu bringen. Von daher passt es.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ich habe auch noch kein bild gesehen wo direkt kenntlich war wo der pfeiler stand.


Der Pfeiler steht ja auch noch da wo er ist und wurde vom Auto nie berührt (keine Spuren von Lack oder Kratzern), der wirklich Pfeiler ist nicht mehr vorhanden sondern zerbröselt. Hatte ich aber bereits geschrieben, bin ich ja gewohnt, dass dus nicht so hast mit dem lesen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...aider-unfall-oder-anschlag-3.html#post1315879




Terence Skill schrieb:


> 2. bring doch mal den gegenbeweis?! nenne mir die seriöse quelle die angibt das der wagen nicht gepanzert war? es ist allzulogisch anzunehmen das ein landesoberhaupt in einer gepanzerten limousine unterwegs ist, gerade mit einem hintergrund wie den von haider!


Normal denkst du doch auch nie logisch, sondern immer unlogisch, um möglichst investigative Fragen zu stellen (bzw irgendwo abzuschreiben/nachzuplappern) - warum jetzt auf einmal Logik?

Stellt sich dann natürlich die Frage wie man mit einem Sprengstoffattentat argumentieren will, wenn das Auto gepanzert war.

Stellt sich doch eigentlich die wichtigste Frage: Wenn es kein Unfall war (denn im Falle eines Unfalles erledigen sich die Fragen ja von alleine), sondern ein gezielter Mord - warum stellt man sich dann so dilletantisch an, dass selbst Leute ohne den blassesten Schimmer von Unfallforschung einen Haufen vermeintlicher Indizien findet?

Ganz schlecht vom Mossad, da müssen die nochmal ran


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> dieser pfeiler scheint ja nicht verankert gewesen zu sein, denn sonst wäre er wohl noch an ort und stelle und eher dort umgebogen. oder er wäre zerbröselt und der stahl würde rausgucken, wenn denn welcher drin gewesen wäre.



Wie gesagt, ich habe bislang keine Bilder oder detailierte Beschreibungen des Pfeilers oder seinen ursprünglichen Standortes gesehen. In sofern kann ich nicht sagen, was er wieder erwarten nicht macht - ich weiß weder was er macht, noch kenne ich genug Details über seinen Ursprungszustand, um eine gesicherte Erwartungshaltung zu haben.
Alles, was ich sage ist, dass sich in einem Objekt von der Größe, wie es auf den Bildern zu sehen ist (bei denen aber in Frage gestellt wird, ob sie den von Haider getroffenen Pfeiler zeigen), genug Stahlarmierungen unterbingen ließen, um einen erhebliche Festigkeit zu erreichen und das Objekt für sich bereits groß genug erscheint, um allein durch seine Masse einen erheblichen Schaden anzurichten.
Um näher zu beurteilen, was für das Objekt gilt, das Haider gerammt ist, bräuchte man zumindest Aufnahmen dieses Objektes, der Schäden am Objekt und des ursprünglichen Standortes.



> nebenbei dazu: 1991 ist vor meinem elternhaus ein autofahrer verunglückt. er fuhr mit etwa 40kmh gegen eine betonierte straßenlaterne, welche dadurch auf das fahrzeug fiel. diese war auch im boden verankert. die laterne ist im durchmesser auch stärker gewesen als der pfeiler. das unfallfahrzeug war ein wartburg, der fahrer überlebte schwer verletzt.



Laternen sind i.d.R. hohl. Außerdem werden sie i.d.R. in sehr großen Stückzahlen professionell hergestellt. Das heißt Materialoptimierung/-minimierung lohnt sich, ggf. werden sie sogar gezielt so konzipiert, dass sie bei einem Unfall nachgeben. (wobei ich das bei Beton eher nicht glaube)
Grundstücksmarkierungen werden dagegen oft in Eigenregie hergestellt und dabei kann durchaus nach dem Prinzip "Loch graben, Stahlrohr rein, Verschalung drum rum und Beton auffüllen" vorgegangen werden, was sehr massive Klötze hervorbringt.



> panzersperren sind doch nicht nur 30cm oder 40cm tief im boden verankert, oder etwa doch?



Afaik gibt es sogar mobile Versionen, die sich in kurzer Zeit mit einem Klappspaten installieren lassen. Aber vielleicht kann da ein Wehrdienstleisternder direkt was sagen, dann muss ich mich nicht totgoogeln. Es sagt außerdem niemand, dass dieser Pfosten die Wirkung einer Panzersperre hatte, schließlich hat er weder gesperrt noch geht es um Panzer. Es geht nur um eine erhebliche Beschädigung eines ~20mal leichteren Fahrzeuges, d.h. wenn der Pfosten die 2% der Festigkeit einer Panzersperre hatte, würde das bereits ausreichen. Die Verwendung des extremen Beispiels ist darauf zurückzuführen, dass sich das gut googlen lässt und außerdem sehr schön demonstriert, wie wenig die Bilder aussagen.
Denn es mag sein, dass der umgefahrene Pfosten einfach aus Hohlziegeln hingemauert war und mit nem Hammer hätte zerstört werden können - es ist aber auch ebensogut möglich, dass auf den Bildern zu erkennende Objekt eine sehr stabile Armierung hat und über einen halben Meter in den Boden ragt. Sicherlich: Das jemand ersteres gebaut hat, ist wahrscheinlicher. Aber wir reden hier über Theorien, die letzten Endes aussagen würden, dass dutzende von Personen aus Polizei, Feuerwehr/Rettungsdienst (macht das in Ö auch nur die Feuerwehr?), Medizin, Gerichtsmedizin, Staatsanwahltschaft, Anwohner und -als Hintermänner- Politik alle unter einer Decke stecken und ein riesiges Lügenkartell hochgezogen haben, dass den meisten von ihnen kaum was bringt, aber jedem einzelnen die Karriere und ein Jahrzehnt seines Lebens kosten kann. "Unwahrscheinlich, dass jemand sowas macht" sollte man in einer solchen Diskussion also mit Vorsicht verwenden und nicht gerade als Todschlagsargument ansehen.



> ich habe auch noch kein bild gesehen wo direkt kenntlich war wo der pfeiler stand.



Dann wird es wohl auch schwer, Aussagen zu machen, wie von da verschwinden konnte und ob das im Wiederspruch zum Untersuchungsbericht steht.



> nenne mir die seriöse quelle die angibt das der wagen nicht gepanzert war?



Google mal nach irgendwas mit Haider... - seriöse Quellen ersaufen in der Masse an Forenbeiträgen. Zu allem Überfluss scheinen die Belgier auch noch in Zusammenhang mit Haiders Machtgewinn irgendwann mal die Lieferung von gepanzerten Krankenwagen für die Österreichische Armee gestoppt zu haben bzw. es wurde zumindest über sowas berichtet, was eine Einschränkung der Suchergebnisse weiter erschwert.
Es gibt immerhin jede Menge unseriöse Quellen, die von 2t Gewicht sprechen. Auch viele Seiten, deren Thesen durch eine Panzerung unterstützt werden würden, sprechen von einem ungepanzertem Fahrzeug.
Unabhängig davon sind sich alle Quellen -auch seriöse- in der Motorisierung einig: ein kleiner 6-Zylinder ist normalerweise nicht ausreichend stark, um eine schwere, gepanzerte Limousine zu bewegen. Ebenfalls berichten mehrere Quellen (darunter eine leidlich seriöse) davon, dass der Wagen -wie alle Dienstwagen des Landes- geleast war. Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass normale Leasingunternehmen auch den sehr, sehr kleinen Markt für schwergepanzerte Personenschutzfarhzeuge bedienen.
Ganz ohne Quelle möchte ich noch anmerken, dass ich in mehreren Berichten über Personenschutzfahrzeuge gehört habe, dass bereits bei sehr niedrigen Schutzklassen die Tür/Rahmenprofile gegen mehrfach gestufte ausgetauscht werden, damit sich an dieser Stelle nicht zwischen die Panzerung schieben kann. Das Buisness scheint zu geheimniskrämerisch zu sein, als das ich irgend eine Aussage im Netz finden könnte - aber es klingt zumindest logisch. Sollte es stimme, dann würde Haiders maximal eine sehr schwache Panzerung (z.B. einfache Kevlarmatten) aufweisen. Diese würde dann aber weder bei der Steifheit noch beim Gewicht einen großen Unterschied machen, sondern nur das Eindringen nicht-panzerbrechender Munition erschweren. (VW soll auch einen Phaeton "protect" mit niedriger Schutzstufe anbieten. Aber auch gilt: Abgesehen von mehreren -durchaus seriösen- Seiten, die über die prinzipielle Existenz dieser "ab Werk"-Modelle berichtet, sagt niemand etwas dazu)



> es ist allzulogisch anzunehmen das ein landesoberhaupt in einer gepanzerten limousine unterwegs ist, gerade mit einem hintergrund wie den von haider!



Nun, da wären auch die Kosten zu berücksichtigen. Auf alle Fälle wäre es im Gegenzug logisch, dass ein 3-4-5t Panzerwagen ausschließlich von einem Chauffeur gelenkt wird, der speziell für so etwas ausgebildet wurde. Denn eine Panzerung nutzt einem im Zweifelsfall wenig, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist, den Wagen (auf platten Reifen) schnell aus der Gefahrenzone (oder überhaupt einigermaßen sicher) zu bewegen, so dass Attentäter beliebig weiter angreifen können.


----------



## Marc1504 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

In jedem Fall Anschlag! 

Los, beseist das Gegenteil!


----------



## hzdriver (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> panzersperren als vergleich zu bringen ist trotzdem nicht angebracht. diese sind dafür konzipiert und meist entsprechend im boden verankert...
> 
> und wenn das stimmt was hz driver geschrieben hat dann finde ich das ziemlich traurig, leider bestätigt es ein wenig den eindruck den man hier gewinnt.
> als MOD sollte man sich in solche diskussionen überhaupt nicht erst groß einlassen, die meinung äussern ist ja gut und schön aber so heftig gegen andere meinungen vorzugehen erscheint nicht unbedingt günstig in der position. da ist weniger vielleicht manchmal mehr.
> ich weiß nicht mehr welcher es war, aber einer der mods hatte mal gemeint "er würde sich sicherlich nicht auf solche diskussionen einlassen", was ich in dem fall für richtig empfinde.


 
Ich hab nichts von Panzersperren geschrieben ! GEPANZERTER PHAETON , SICHERHEITSLIMOUSINE ! COMPRENTE ? Eh Leute ?!


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

ich hoffe das die moderation wenigstens jetzt mal mitbekommt was für sinnfreien spam du regelmäßig schreibst, @Bucklew...

mittlerweile wird es sowas von lächerlich wie meine aussagen angegriffen werden.
das beton sich nicht biegt, ist wohl klar. du solltest den satz zuende lesen. dann wüsstest du das es um pfeiler mit stahl-armierung/verankerung geht. aber dieser tick denkvermögen, der dafür nötig wäre, bleibt dir anscheinend vorbehalten.

jaja, natürlich ist nicht viel kraft nötig um dieses fahrzeug zum überschlag zu bringen... der nächste beweis für deine fehlenden physikalische kenntnisse! erzähl das doch mal dem vw-team, welches x millionen euro und massig zeit in die entwicklung des wohl sichersten personenfahrzeugs weltweit gesteckt haben. 

Lese doch mal was dieser artikel sagt, oder lass es dir besser vorlesen. sonst verdrehst du wieder alles.

NETZEITUNG VERMISCHTES NACHRICHTEN: VW untersucht angeblich Haider-Phaeton

Bevor du behauptest er hätte einen anderen pfeiler getroffen oder sonst irgendwas behaupten willst, bring erstmal quellen! du erzählst so, als hättest du in der nacht am strassenrand gesessen.

es ist wirklich zeit das die moderation diesem deinem blödsinn mal ein ende setzt!

@ruyven
von offizieller seite wird man auch keinerlei weitere infos zum fahrzeug erhalten. zur panzerung wirds ebenfalls nichts offizielles geben, aus gutem grund. eine panzerung würde aber eventuell die abgerissenen türen erklären. diese wären dann wohl einiges schwerer als im serienzustand. und da wahrscheinlich die halterung für die türen im zuge der panzerung nicht verstärkt wird, wäre es so plausibel.
Schön das du erkennst das die wahrscheinlichkeit das es sich um einen stino-zaunpfeiler handelt am größten ist. und ich gebe dir recht, wir sprechen hier über theorien. genau das solltetst du und der rest der anderen hier mal bedenken! ich habe nämlich auch von theorien gesprochen, aber wenn ich diese ausspreche dann wird das nur in den dreck gezogen.

@hzdriver

es ging bei meinem satz nicht um deinem beitrag sonder das ruyven panzersperren eingeworfen hatte


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Havenger schrieb:


> Bin da grad dank dem User "Terence Skill" auf ne Seite über ein durchaus anderes Ende von Jörg Haider gestoßen :
> 
> Sprengstoff im Dachholm von Haiders Phaeton Kein Unfall sondern ein Anschlag


Wenn die A-Säule "gesprengt" worden ist, dann frag ich mich wie die Plasikverkleidung dass ohne erkennbare Schäden überstanden hat 
----------------



Terence Skill schrieb:


> diesen betonpfeiler als überschlagsgrund anzugeben geht nicht auf.
> hier siehst du den pfeiler am zaun gelehnt:
> 
> http://info.kopp-verlag.de/fileadmin/user_upload/gerhard_wisnewski/2008-10/haider_pfeiler1.jpg
> ...


Dieser weiße "Betonpfeiler" ist ja auch kein Betonpfeiler sondern ein Verteilerkasten für Strom oder Telefon.
Der besagte Betonpfeiler befindet sich im Bild ~ 2m links neben dem Verteilerkasten liegend:
Bild: 010201324269005rl9.jpg - abload.de



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Einer der großen gründe der zweifel ist das offizielle verhalten von regierung etc.! was hat diese für einen grund sämtliche beweise, gutachten und fotos zurückzuhalten, wenn es doch ein privat verschuldeter unfall war?
> wenn von anfang an normal mit den infos umgegángen wäre, wäre das alles im keim erstickt.


Den involvierten und ermittelnden Personen waren von Anfang an alle Details bekannt. 
Da der Unfall zuerst als ungeklärt galt und diesbezüglich im Stadium der Ermittlung befand ist es nur logisch und nicht unüblich dass nicht viel davon an die Öffentlickeit gelangte. Das ist eine gängige Praxis bei laufenden Ermittlungen.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> nenne mir die seriöse quelle die angibt das der wagen nicht gepanzert war?


A-,B-,C-Säule und Tür-Holme des besagten Phaeton sind nicht verstärkt - alles Werkskonform.
Wo siehst du an dem besagten Phaeton eine Panzerung?


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

wie die panzerung im detail ausschaut werden wir wohl kaum wissen. das wird denke ich betriebsgeheimnis bei vw sein. wäre ja auch nutzlos wenn alle details und somit auch die schwachstellen bekannt wären. wie bereits von ruyven erwähnt gibt es diese auch in form von kevlarmatten u.ä. ich denke auch du weißt nicht ob und wenn wie diese holme etc. gepanzert werden.

das bild ist allerdings mal was neues. die kabel hatte ich noch gar nicht wahrgenommen. so kann man doch sachlich dinge klären. größer bzw. massiver wird der pfeiler zwar nicht gerade, aber mit den kabeln usw ist der kasten sehr schlüssig.


----------



## derLordselbst (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> die masse von euch ist einfach zu jung, naiv und hitzköpfig für solche themen. geht lieber flateratesaufen und haut euch gegenseitig ins maul^^



Danke für diesen konstruktiven Beitrag!  Und das aus der Schreibfeder unseres kühlen Analytikers hier im Thread, der sachlich, nüchtern und abgeklärt eindeutige Beweise für eine Verschwörung offenlegt. Der brilliant formuliert und klar argumentiert. (Das war Sarkasmus, Terence Skill, nur zur Erklärung, um Dich nicht zu überfordern)




> es ist wirklich zeit das die moderation diesem deinem blödsinn mal ein ende setzt!




Endlich ein Satz, der Sinn macht. Man muss nur den Adressaten austauschen! 


Ich persönlich werde mich jetzt nicht mehr mit Argumenten auf deine Beiträge antworten, Terence Sikll. Ich habe mittlerweile verstanden, dass Dich begründete Meinungen, die deinem isolierten Weltbild widersprechen, aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen und Du von uns böswillig gezwungen wirst, uns zu beleidigen. 

Selbst wenn man Dir Haiders Tod als Verschwörung ausreden könnte, wäre das keine Therapie von Dauer, da Du bestimmt schon die nächste Verschwörung entdeckt hast...


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> das beton sich nicht biegt, ist wohl klar. du solltest den satz zuende lesen. dann wüsstest du das es um pfeiler mit stahl-armierung/verankerung geht. aber dieser tick denkvermögen, der dafür nötig wäre, bleibt dir anscheinend vorbehalten.


Da steht ein "oder", du solltest mal selbst lesen was für einen Quatsch du verzapfst  Du schreibst ganz klar, dass sich der Pfeiler entweder verbogen hätte ODER er wäre zerbröselt und der stahl würde rausschauen. Das steht da - also behauptest du, man könnte Beton biegen. Sehr nice 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> jaja, natürlich ist nicht viel kraft nötig um dieses fahrzeug zum überschlag zu bringen... der nächste beweis für deine fehlenden physikalische kenntnisse! erzähl das doch mal dem vw-team, welches x millionen euro und massig zeit in die entwicklung des wohl sichersten personenfahrzeugs weltweit gesteckt haben.


 Für einen Überschlag ist extrem wenig Energie notwendig, zumindest wenn das Auto bereits am schleudern und rutschen ist.

Siehe auch hier ab 0:15:
YouTube - Crash - Mercedes-Benz High Speed Crash at the Autobahn

Weder ist da was massives im Weg, noch ein riesiger Graben, eigentlich nur ein paar Unebenheiten. Und das Auto macht plötzlich einen Überschlag. Nein, das muss ich Mercedes erzählen 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Bevor du behauptest er hätte einen anderen pfeiler getroffen oder sonst irgendwas behaupten willst, bring erstmal quellen! du erzählst so, als hättest du in der nacht am strassenrand gesessen.


s.o. - gibt noch jemanden, der meine Theorie unterstützt 

Nebenbei hatte ich dir doch das Foto gezeigt wo man klar sieht, dass dieser senkrecht stehende Pfeiler niemals der Pfeiler sein kann, weil er zu nah an einer (völlig unbeschädigten) Hecke/Mauer/Zaun steht und zumal der Zaun davor vollkommen fehlt.


----------



## hzdriver (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

Ich hab mir mal die Fotos angesehen , für einen Überschlag fehlen mir Spuren im Umfeld , solch ein Trümmerhaufen hinterläst auch Spuren auf der Fahrbahn .
Für Sprengstoff stehen die deformationen am Fahrzeug . Gerade im Motorraum ! Alles schliest auf eine Druckwelle aus dem Motorraum . Kotflügel weggeflogen , Motorhauhe gebläht , selbst der Unterboden wölbt sich nach ausen.
Das bei einem Frontalrash beide Kotflügel wegfliegen und beide Türen der linken Seite weg fliegen ist unglaubwürdig. Auch das die Türschlösser nicht für die Panzerung ausgelegt sein sollten !
Das hier keine Panzerung zur Verwendung kam , weis Spam_bot?! Woher?
Ich denke mal das Panzerung Standart ist für Staatsführer , mfg


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> wie die panzerung im detail ausschaut werden wir wohl kaum wissen. das wird denke ich betriebsgeheimnis bei vw sein.


VW selber macht keine Fahrzeugpanzerungen an PKWs. Diese werden nur von Drittfirmen durchgeführt.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> wäre ja auch nutzlos wenn alle details und somit auch die schwachstellen bekannt wären.


Jegliche Details über eine Fahrzeugpanzerung kann jeder bei den ausführenden Firmen erfragen.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> wie bereits von ruyven erwähnt gibt es diese auch in form von kevlarmatten u.ä. ich denke auch du weißt nicht ob und wenn wie diese holme etc. gepanzert werden.


 Kevlarmatten dienen nur zum Schutz bei Beschuss. Sie bieten aber kein Schutz vor einer Verformung der Fahrzeugkarosse.
Alle anderen Schutz/Panzerungsmaßnahmen sind aufwendiger und massiver gebaut und keineswegs beim besagtem Phaeton zu erkennen, was Schlussendlich bedeutet dass der Phaeton von Haider nicht massiv gepanzert war.

----------------------



hzdriver schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal die Fotos angesehen , für einen Überschlag fehlen mir Spuren im Umfeld , solch ein Trümmerhaufen hinterläst auch Spuren auf der Fahrbahn .


An dieser Böschung(rechts im Bild) begann der Überschlag:
Bild: 010201324285230l.jpg - abload.de



hzdriver schrieb:


> Für Sprengstoff stehen die deformationen am Fahrzeug . Gerade im Motorraum ! Alles schliest auf eine Druckwelle aus dem Motorraum . Kotflügel weggeflogen , Motorhauhe gebläht , selbst der Unterboden wölbt sich nach ausen.


Das sind alles Folgeschäden durch den Unfall.



hzdriver schrieb:


> Das bei einem Frontalrash beide Kotflügel wegfliegen und beide Türen der linken Seite weg fliegen ist unglaubwürdig.


Es war auch kein "Frontalcrash" sondern ein Überschlag. Und seit wann dürfen bei einem derartigen PKW Unfall keine Kotflügel und Türen "wegfliegen"?



hzdriver schrieb:


> Auch das die Türschlösser nicht für die Panzerung ausgelegt sein sollten !


Was tut das zur Sache?



hzdriver schrieb:


> Das hier keine Panzerung zur Verwendung kam , weis Spam_bot?! Woher?


Das am besagtem Phaeton keine massive Fahrzeugpanzerung angebracht war erkennt jeder Laie der sich nur ein wenig mit Fahrzeugpanzerung beschäftigt hat.


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das steht da - also behauptest du, man könnte Beton biegen. Sehr nice


Naja, genau genommen muss man die Frage mit einem jaein beantworten. Normaler Beton hat auf Grund seiner Steifigkeit nur eine enorm geringe Biegungsrate. Stahlbeton hingegen ist wesentlich flexibler, ohne dabei an Tragkraft zu verlieren, deshalb baut man ja auch Hochhäuser aus diesem Beton um Schwer und Zugkräfte besser absorbieren zu können. Aber das tut ja nichts zur Sache. 

Ich hoffe es ist jetzt nicht zu viel Salz in der Suppe. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, genau genommen muss man die Frage mit einem jaein beantworten. Normaler Beton hat auf Grund seiner Steifigkeit nur eine enorm geringe Biegungsrate. Stahlbeton hingegen ist wesentlich flexibler, ohne dabei an Tragkraft zu verlieren, deshalb baut man ja auch Hochhäuser aus diesem Beton um Schwer und Zugkräfte besser absorbieren zu können. Aber das tut ja nichts zur Sache.


Der Stahlbeton mit Armierung war die zweite Möglichkeit ("oder") vom Herrn Terrence, konnte also nicht gemeint sein


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Der Stahlbeton mit Armierung war die zweite Möglichkeit ("oder") vom Herrn Terrence, konnte also nicht gemeint sein


So ich habe mir jetzt nochmal den Zusammenhang durchgelesen und ich glaube Terrence meinte das in etwa so.
Es ging nicht darum das sich Beton, "der Betonpfeiler", verbiegt, sondern das wenn es ein Stahlbetonpfeiler ist, er dann entweder(nach dem Anfahren/Berühren) oberhalb des Bodensockels bricht aber noch vom Stahl gehalten wird und in die dementspreche Richtung gebogen(Pfeiler"neigung") wird oder das er eben so steif montier ist, das nur der Beton äußerlich abplatzt und der innenliegende Stahl somit freigelegt wird.

Ich kann jedenfalls aus dessen Aussage nicht entnehmen das er davon sprach, das sich Beton im Allg. verbiegt.
Mal abgesehen vom Stahlbeton.  Das können dann schon einmal bei entsprechende Länge mehrere Meter sein. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich kann jedenfalls aus dessen Aussage nicht entnehmen das er davon sprach, das sich Beton im Allg. verbiegt.
> Mal abgesehen vom Stahlbeton.  Das können dann schon einmal bei entsprechende Länge mehrere Meter sein.


Tut mir leid, kann ich mich angesichts des Originalzitates absolut nicht anschließen:

"*dieser pfeiler* scheint ja nicht verankert gewesen zu sein, denn sonst *wäre* er wohl noch an ort und stelle und *eher dort umgebogen*. *oder er wäre zerbröselt* und der stahl würde rausgucken, wenn denn welcher drin gewesen wäre."

Also entweder, oder. Um diesen Satz in deinem und dem Terence seinem Sinne umzubiegen, müsstest du schon die Hälfte aller im deutschen geltenden Grammatikregeln verbiegen


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



DaStash schrieb:


> So ich habe mir jetzt nochmal den Zusammenhang durchgelesen und ich glaube Terrence meinte das in etwa so.
> Es ging nicht darum das sich Beton, "der Betonpfeiler", verbiegt, sondern das wenn es ein Stahlbetonpfeiler ist, er dann entweder(nach dem Anfahren/Berühren) oberhalb des Bodensockels bricht aber noch vom Stahl gehalten wird und in die dementspreche Richtung gebogen(Pfeiler"neigung") wird oder das er eben so steif montier ist, das nur der Beton äußerlich abplatzt und der innenliegende Stahl somit freigelegt wird.
> 
> Ich kann jedenfalls aus dessen Aussage nicht entnehmen das er davon sprach, das sich Beton im Allg. verbiegt.
> ...


 

es gibt also doch menschen die verstehen was ich schreibe... wenn man die letzten seiten liest könnte man annehmen das dies des öfteren mit absicht nicht getan wird. 
ich meinte es natürlich genauso wie DaStash es piekfein erklärt hat und jeder normale mensch liest das auch raus. du bist der einzige der einen so versucht das wort im mund umzudrehen!
dein einziges ziel ist die aussagen anderer ins lächerliche zu ziehen, was dem sinn und der sachlichkeit hier völlig entgegen steht.

@spam_bot 
ist das deine eigene theorie das der überschlag an der böschung begann oder hast du dazu noch quellen?

Zum Thema:

Dieses Bild ist schön groß und von guter qualität:

http://i34.tinypic.com/2wncily.jpg

Man sieht einige details, es scheinen doch wenigstens 4 der airbags ausgelöst zu haben. interessant am bild sind allerdings die türscharniere/befestigungen... 
diese machen nicht gerade den eindruck als wenn die beiden türen aus ihnen herausgerissen wurden?
der gurt ist sieht eher zerissen als getrennt aus, aber das war wohl die feuerwehr.


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Man sieht einige details, es scheinen doch wenigstens 4 der 12 airbags ausgelöst zu haben. interessant am bild sind allerdings die türscharniere/befestigungen...
> diese machen nicht gerade den eindruck als wenn die beiden türen aus ihnen herausgerissen wurden?
> der gurt ist sieht eher zerissen als getrennt aus, aber das war wohl die feuerwehr.


Woher stammt schon wieder diese Lüge mit den 12 Airbags? Wo soll das Auto bitte 12 Airbags haben? VW sagt ein Phaeton hat maximal 8 Airbags:

http://www.volkswagen.de/etc/medial....Par.0052.File.pdf/katalog_phaeton_200910.pdf
(Seite 30)

Schon wieder so eine absolut falsche Aussage, wie wärs mal mit informieren und nicht irgendwelchen Quatsch nachplappern?


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

das ist doch völlige nebensache! das ist ein weiterer beweis das du vom eigentlichen ablenkst... dann hat er halt nur 8 airbags, was ändert das jetzt?!


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> das ist doch völlige nebensache! das ist ein weiterer beweis das du vom eigentlichen ablenkst... dann hat er halt nur 8 airbags, was ändert das jetzt?!


Stimmt, bei dir sind Fakten sowieso egal, hauptsache mal ein paar möglichst schlau klingende Fragen in den Raum geworden, dann braucht man auch keine Fakten 

Und Nebensache ist es nciht, vor kurzem war das doch noch einer der wichtigen Punkte, warum der Unfall so komisch ist:


Terence Skill schrieb:


> und das schadensbild ist nun mehr als eigenartig. auf der fahrerseite im kopfbereich ist alles völlig zerstört. *da is komischerweise auch kein airbag aufgegangen, obwohl der phaeton 12 stück hat.* die anderen fahrzeugteile sind nahezu unbeschädigt.


Ist schon ein Unterschied von 4 von 8 oder 12...

Und man sieht, dass doch alle Airbags aufgegangen sind - Fahrer/Beifahrerairbag, Kopfairbag (ist natürlich durch die Verformung des Dachholmes nicht mehr gerade) und auf dem Sitz liegt der Seitenairbag.


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> es gibt also doch menschen die verstehen was ich schreibe... wenn man die letzten seiten liest könnte man annehmen das dies des öfteren mit absicht nicht getan wird.
> ich meinte es natürlich genauso wie DaStash es piekfein erklärt hat und jeder normale mensch liest das auch raus. du bist der einzige der einen so versucht das wort im mund umzudrehen!
> dein einziges ziel ist die aussagen anderer ins lächerliche zu ziehen, was dem sinn und der sachlichkeit hier völlig entgegen steht.
> 
> ...


 
Die anzahl der airbags hab ich verbessert. hör jetzt bitte endlich auf abzulenken. falls du nun nichts sinnvolles beizutragen hast, lass es einfach!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> @spam_bot
> ist das deine eigene theorie das der überschlag an der böschung begann oder hast du dazu noch quellen?


Haider-Kronzeugin - das neue Protokoll - Kärnten - Österreich / oe24.at
Man beachte auf diesem Bild dass der PKW nach der Unfallortmarkierung K schon auf dem Dach liegt.
Was denkst du denn was mit einem PKW passiert wenn dieses mit ~ 140 kmh unkontrolliert solch eine schräge Böschung hinaufdonnert?



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> 
> Dieses Bild ist schön groß und von guter qualität:
> 
> ...


Das schwächste Glied sind nicht die Scharniere an sich sondern deren Bolzen. Und diese Bolzen wird es wohl bei den Überschlägen weggeschert haben.


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das schwächste Glied sind nicht die Scharniere an sich sondern deren Bolzen. Und diese Bolzen wird es wohl bei den Überschlägen weggeschert haben.


Zumal man sieht, dass es kein gepanzertes Modell war, dafür sind die holme und restliche bleche viel zu dünn.


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

@spam_bot
es ist also deine eigene theorie auf die die "experten" damit meine ich die offiziellen ermittelnden (die sonst ja immer recht haben laut eurer meinung) nicht gekommen sind? 
deckt sich ja nicht mit dem angeblichen tathergang, wonach der überschlag viel später ausgelöst worden sein soll. 
ich weiß auch nicht wo du sehen willst das der wagen bei markierung K auf dem dach liegt.
die schilder, die auch bei markierung K liegen, liegen deutlich weiter vorne bevor der wagen sich laut diesem bild überschlägt.
Bild: 081013_haiderunfall_192u1l.jpg - abload.de

das es aber so wenig beschädigung in dem bereich der türbefestigung gibt, finde ich dennoch komisch. die türen müssen enormen belastungen ausgesetzt werde, bevor sie einfach wegreißen. das sollte doch wenigstens einige spuren hinterlassen.

@bucklew
du hast definitiv nicht die qualifikation anhand der bilder eine etwaige panzerung festzustellen, und wenn du keine quellen zu den details der panzerung eines phaetons bringen kannst, bleibt das vorerst nicht zu klären.


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> @bucklew
> du hast definitiv nicht die qualifikation anhand der bilder eine etwaige panzerung festzustellen, und wenn du keine quellen zu den details der panzerung eines phaetons bringen kannst, bleibt das vorerst nicht zu klären.


Tja, da du bisher immer nur behauptet hast, dass der Herr Haider ja natürlich eine gepanzerte Limousine hatte (natürlich ohne jeden Nachweis), kann ich das dann mal als falsch nachweisen (wie so oft ). Wirklich nachweisbare Fakten kann man ja von dir nicht erwarten, dann übernehm ich das doch gerne, wie schon so oft 

Gerhard Schröder fuhr ebenfalls eine gepanzerten Phaeton, dieser verfügte neben einer automatischen Feuerlöscheinrichtung im Motorraum (hat Haiders Wagen shcon nicht wie man sieht), sogar einen gepanzerten Unterboden. Und (damit sogar der absolute Laie wie Herr Terence Skill sieht, dass das ganze stimmt): Der gepanzerte Phaeton hatte keine normalen Türschlösser mehr sondern stattdessen Servomotoren, die die viel zu schwere Tür halten. Wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann, ist es allerdings ein völlig normales Türschloss. Daher: Nicht gepanzert.

Auto - Bild.de

Natürlich kann man auch so mit ein wenig Ahnung sehen, dass dieses Fahrzeug nicht gepanzert ist, dafür sind Holme und Bleche viel zu dünn und man sieht sogar Löcher in der Karosse, die es so bei gepanzerten Limousinnen niemals geben darf, schließlich sind das alles Schwachstellen. Man beachte die Durchführung für die Kabel in die Tür zwischen den Scharnieren, das würde es so niemals bei einer vollgepanzerten Limousine geben. Das ich dieses Wissen natürlich nicht bei jedem und ganz besonders nicht bei einem besonderen Poster heir verlangen kann ist natürlich klar, daher nochmal in aller Ausführlichkeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Zumal man sieht, dass es kein gepanzertes Modell war, dafür sind die holme und restliche bleche viel zu dünn.


 
Ich habe mir das Bild von Terrence auch angeschaut und eine Panzerung habe ich nicht gesehen.

Dass die Türen fehlen, kann auch an der Feuerwehr liegen.
Das weiß ich von meinem Vetter, wenn die Türen den Weg versperren oder stören, dann werden sie abmontiert.


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

du hast keinerlei quellen für die behauptungen von panzerung oder nicht. wenn ein laie wie du das alles auf anhieb sieht, warum haben sich dazu nicht gleich zig experten geäussert?
wie schon vom moderator angemerkt gibt es mehre panzerungsstufen, von denen genaue details nicht öffentlich bekannt sind.
es ist schon möglich das die feuerwehr die türen abmontiert hat, allerdings sollten sie dann nicht soweit abseits des fahrzeuges liegen. ausserdem wären sie wohl nicht polizeilich auf der strasse markiert.
http://www.arbeiterfotografie.de/politische-morde/2008-10-11-joerg.haider-bild03.jpg


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> du hast keinerlei quellen für die behauptungen von panzerung oder nicht. wenn ein laie wie du das alles auf anhieb sieht, warum haben sich dazu nicht gleich zig experten geäussert?
> wie schon vom moderator angemerkt gibt es mehre panzerungsstufen, von denen genaue details nicht öffentlich bekannt sind.


Quelle habe ich verlinkt

War mir aber klar, dass Fakten (wie üblich) bei dir absolut wirkungslos sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> du hast keinerlei quellen für die behauptungen von panzerung oder nicht.


 
Brauche ich auch nicht, weils mir schlichtweg egal ist ob der Wagen gepanzert war oder nicht.
Eine Stahlpanzerung müsste man erkennen und eine Kevlarpanzerung bringt nichts für die Stabilität des Autos, also ein klares Wayne... von mir. 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> wenn ein laie wie du das alles auf anhieb sieht, warum haben sich dazu nicht gleich zig experten geäussert?


 
Ich bin kein Laie, ich bin Expterte für Kriminologie, wie siehts bei dir aus? 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> wie schon vom moderator angemerkt gibt es mehre panzerungsstufen, von denen genaue details nicht öffentlich bekannt sind.


 
Klar gibts mehrere Stufen, schau dir mal die Türen von Obamas Auto an und dann die Seitenteile des VWs, da gibts große Unterschiede, auch wenn man die Autos anschaut, mit denen Merkel rumfährt.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> es ist schon möglich das die feuerwehr die türen abmontiert hat, allerdings sollten sie dann nicht soweit abseits des fahrzeuges liegen. ausserdem wären sie wohl nicht polizeilich auf der strasse markiert.
> http://www.arbeiterfotografie.de/politische-morde/2008-10-11-joerg.haider-bild03.jpg


 
Keine Ahnung, war nicht mein Fall, ich kann nicht beurteilen, was als Beweis angesehen wird und was nicht.


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

man es geht nicht darum was schröder für ein fahrzeug hatte! quellen für haiders wagen will ich sehen! es gibt mehrere panzerungsstufen, das hatte ruyven schon mal erwähnt! 
ausserdem habe ich nie behauptet das haider unbedingt ein gepanzertes fahrzeug hatte! ich habe lediglich gemeint es ist durchaus plausibel das bei einem landesoberhaupt wie haider anzunehmen! bist du überhaupt fähig den sinn von texten zu begreifen?

@quantenslipstream...

"Expterte für Kriminologie" das glaub ich dir gern 

selbst wenn der wagen nicht gepanzert war, ist er immernoch eines der sichersten fahrzeuge weltweit. wenn der unfall dann wiederum so heftig war, warum hat der wagen eine so intakte beifahrerseite? die scheiben sehen zum teil noch ungewöhnlich gut aus. auch der lack sieht deutlich besser aus als auf der fahrerseite. wenn sich alles auf der beifahrerseite abgespielt hat, frag ich mich warum dann die felge der fahrerseite so zerstört ist, während die der beifahrerseite fast unbeschädigt scheint?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> @spam_bot
> es ist also deine eigene theorie auf die die "experten" damit meine ich die offiziellen ermittelnden (die sonst ja immer recht haben laut eurer meinung) nicht gekommen sind?


Es ist nicht meine Meinung, es sind Erkentnisse aus dem damaligen Protokoll.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> deckt sich ja nicht mit dem angeblichen tathergang, wonach der überschlag viel später ausgelöst worden sein soll.


Das ich schrieb dass der "Überschlag" an dieser Böschung begann war vieleicht etwas übertrieben. Fakt ist aber dass sich der Phaeton nach der Fahrt über diese Böschung aufs Dach gedreht und am Ende der Rutschpartie über die Hecke etc. sich mehrmals komplett Überschlagen hat.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ich weiß auch nicht wo du sehen willst das der wagen bei markierung K auf dem dach liegt.


Nicht "bei" sondern nach der K-Markierung.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> die schilder, die auch bei markierung K liegen, liegen deutlich weiter vorne bevor der wagen sich laut diesem bild überschlägt.
> Bild: 081013_haiderunfall_192u1l.jpg - abload.de


"4) Der VW Phaeton reißt ein Verkehrsschild um und ein Vorwegweiser mit sich."
Und nun schau mal im Bild nach wo sich Punkt 4 befindet



Terence Skill schrieb:


> das es aber so wenig beschädigung in dem bereich der türbefestigung gibt, finde ich dennoch komisch. die türen müssen enormen belastungen ausgesetzt werde, bevor sie einfach wegreißen. das sollte doch wenigstens einige spuren hinterlassen.


Wenn es die Bolzen weggeschert hat dann erkennt man nur sehr geringe Schäden an den Scharnieren selber. Um genauere Analysen machen zu können müsste man die Scharniere vor sich liegen haben und nicht irgendein Bild.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> bist du überhaupt fähig den sinn von texten zu begreifen?


 
Klingt jetzt schwer nach Beleidigung, daher äußere ich mich nicht dazu. 

Ich sag es dir halt nochmal, den offensichtlich kannst du auch den Zusammenhang von einigen Buchstaben nicht verwerten.... 
Mir ist es Wayne, ob er einen gepanzerten Wagen hatte (egal welche Stufe) oder eben nicht. Das ändert ja nichts an den Folgen.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> "Expterte für Kriminologie" das glaub ich dir gern


 
Kannst du mir das Gegenteil beweisen?


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> man es geht nicht darum was schröder für ein fahrzeug hatte! quellen für haiders wagen will ich sehen! es gibt mehrere panzerungsstufen, das hatte ruyven schon mal erwähnt!


Es gibt mehrere Panzerstufen, alle würden allerdings bei diesem Wrack deutlich erkennbar sein. Bis heute hast du außer großer Sprüche (s.u.) überhaupt gar nichts gebracht, also beleg die These, dass Haider ein gepanzertes Auto hatte. Ich hab jetzt wohl mehr als genug Indizen dafür gezeigt, dass sein Auto NICHT gepanzert war. Das du das natürlich nicht verstehst wundert mich überhaupt nicht. Bei deinem Verhalten müsstest du erstmal in die Vorschule, so dermaßen unreif wie das ist.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ausserdem habe ich nie behauptet das haider unbedingt ein gepanzertes fahrzeug hatte! ich habe lediglich gemeint es ist durchaus plausibel das bei einem landesoberhaupt wie haider anzunehmen!  bist du überhaupt fähig den sinn von texten zu begreifen?


Nicht? Wer hat denn dann diese Zitate mit deinem Account geschrieben?
"wohlgemerkt soll der phaeton laut vw die weltweit sicherste fahrgastzelle haben *ausserdem war dieses modell noch extra gepanzert *und wog 2,5t."
"im innenraum könnte immernoch irgendwas explodiert sein, das die scheiben auf beifahrerseite und im heck unversehrt sind *liegt an der gepanzerten version des autos!*"

Mh, zum wiederholten Male leugnest du deine eigenen Posts. Wird langsam öde...


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

man quantenslipstream, ich meine in diesen beiträgen die ganze zeit bucklew! du musst mal bisschen mehr lesen als den letzten beitrag.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> man quantenslipstream, ich meine in diesen beiträgen die ganze zeit bucklew! du musst mal bisschen mehr lesen als den letzten beitrag.


 
Dann zitiere den Text auch, auf den du dich beziehst, damit es keine Unstimmungkeiten gibt. 
Wegen sowas könnte der Thread geschlossen werden.


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wegen sowas könnte der Thread geschlossen werden.


Dauert nimmer lang


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

beweise mir das er nicht gepanzert war @bucklew! 

auf indizien gebe ich da mal so wie du NIX. konzentrier dich lieber auf das thema, das ist nämlich haider und dieser unfall. du hast es dir persönlich nur zum ziel gemacht anderen wie mir das wort umzudrehen oder sie irgendwie ins lächerliche zu ziehen. dir geht es nicht ums thema. du akzeptierst keine meinung ausser deine, was wohl mit einem sehr niedrigem selbstwertgefühl einhergeht. man merkt zumindest hier im politikteil wie du hier in allen threads immer das letzte wort haben musst und immer alles besser weißt. wer nicht deine meinung hat, den versuchst du irgendwie als blöd hinzustellen. in der hoffnung irgendwelche anderen user klatschen dir dafür beifall, was eigentliches ziel deiner bestrebungen ist. das ist einfach nur arm und ich bin mit sicherheit nicht der einzige der das bemerkt.
bevor es wieder untergeht wiederhole ich mich mal:

selbst wenn der wagen nicht gepanzert war, ist er immernoch eines der sichersten fahrzeuge weltweit. wenn der unfall dann wiederum so heftig war, warum hat der wagen eine so intakte beifahrerseite? die scheiben sehen zum teil noch ungewöhnlich gut aus. auch der lack sieht deutlich besser aus als auf der fahrerseite. wenn sich also alles auf der beifahrerseite abgespielt hat, frag ich mich warum dann die felge der fahrerseite so zerstört ist, während die der beifahrerseite fast unbeschädigt scheint?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> selbst wenn der wagen nicht gepanzert war, ist er immernoch eines der sichersten fahrzeuge weltweit. wenn der unfall dann wiederum so heftig war, warum hat der wagen eine so intakte beifahrerseite? die scheiben sehen zum teil noch ungewöhnlich gut aus. auch der lack sieht deutlich besser aus als auf der fahrerseite. wenn sich also alles auf der beifahrerseite abgespielt hat, frag ich mich warum dann die felge der fahrerseite so zerstört ist, während die der beifahrerseite fast unbeschädigt scheint?


 
Öhm, weil er mit der Fahrerseite gegen den Poller geknallt ist?


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> beweise mir das er nicht gepanzert war @bucklew!
> 
> auf indizien gebe ich da mal so wie du NIX.


Na klar, auf Indizien gibst du nichts und gleichzeitig befeuerst du den Thread die ganze Zeit über mit nichts anderem als Indizien, halbgaren Theorien und unwahren Aussagen 

Wie lächerlich kann man sich nur machen.... 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> [üblichen persönlichen Beleidungen gelöscht]


Schaffst du es eigentlich EINMAL, mehr als einen Post sachlich zu bleiben? Benimm dich nicht wie ein trotzköpfiges Kleinkind, dem man gerade das Eis weggenommen hat, sonst kommt gleich die Supernannyruyven, dann gibts Forenverbot!



Terence Skill schrieb:


> selbst wenn der wagen nicht gepanzert war, ist er immernoch eines der sichersten fahrzeuge weltweit.


Was bei einem Unfall bei 142km/h nichts nützt, irgendwann ist die Physik am Ende.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> wenn der unfall dann wiederum so heftig war, warum hat der wagen eine so intakte beifahrerseite? die scheiben sehen zum teil noch ungewöhnlich gut aus. auch der lack sieht deutlich besser aus als auf der fahrerseite. wenn sich also alles auf der beifahrerseite abgespielt hat, frag ich mich warum dann die felge der fahrerseite so zerstört ist, während die der beifahrerseite fast unbeschädigt scheint?


Wer sagt, dass sich der Unfall vorallem auf der Beifahrerseite abgespielt hat?


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

@bucklew
ich habe nicht die qualifikationen deine "indizien" zu beurteilen. du hast sie auch nicht! also mache ich es WIE DU.
wer sagt das sich der unfall auf der beifahrerseite abgespielt hat? hast du ein einziges mal den offiziellen bericht gelesen??? oder irgendwie mal mit ein wenig verstand bild und text in zusammenhang gebracht? wahrscheinlich ist haider rückwärts gefahren oder was?!

und wenn das beleidigungen gewesen sein sollen, dann beleidigst du mich wohl schon auf geschätzten 10 von 15 seiten^^


----------



## Bucklew (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ich habe nicht die qualifikationen deine "indizien" zu beurteilen. du hast sie auch nicht! also mache ich es WIE DU.


Stimmt, die qualifikation haste tatsächlich nicht. Dennoch sieht jeder mit ein weniger Sachverstand, dass Haiders Phaeton nicht gepanzert war, das sieht nämlich ganz anders aus (zumindest die Art Panzerung, die bei diesem Unfall einen merklichen Unterschied gemacht hätte).



Terence Skill schrieb:


> wer sagt das sich der unfall auf der beifahrerseite abgespielt hat? hast du ein einziges mal den offiziellen bericht gelesen???


Der offizielle Bericht liegt unter Verschluß, kann also nicht eingesehen werden.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> oder irgendwie mal mit ein wenig verstand bild und text in zusammenhang gebracht? wahrscheinlich ist haider rückwärts gefahren oder was?!


Ja, wo ist da das Problem? Er kam rechts von der Straße ab (schleifspuren sind auf der Beifahrerseite erkennbar), bekam dadurch einen Drehimpuls um die eigene Achse, krachte mit der Front und/oder Fahrerseite in den dahinterliegenden Zaun, wo dann auch der Betonpfeiler mit verbaut war, der das Auto schließlich zum Überschlag gebracht hat.

Wenn die Spuren so unpassend sieht bedeutet das im Endeffekt, dass der Unfall getürkt ist. Dann stellt sich die Frage: Wenn man einen Unfall türkt, warum dann so schlecht, dass sogar der große Held Terence Skill ohne den blassesten Schimmer in Sachen Unfallforschung diese im PCGH-Forum breittritt? Spätestens damit erledigt sich jegliche ÜBerlegung in die Richtung.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> und wenn das beleidigungen gewesen sein sollen, dann beleidigst du mich wohl schon auf geschätzten 10 von 15 seiten^^


Ach so, wenn ich sachlich mit dir schreibe beleidige ich dich  Tut mir leid, wenn das was ich schreibe zu hoch für dich ist, erklärt warum du so wenig verstehst


----------



## Havenger (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*

glaub ehrlich nicht das das ding gepanzert war denn sonst hätte die frontpartie theoretisch den aufprall ausgehalten ... zudem lagen auch die türen zu seltsam man sagt ja die sollen durch die luft geflogen sein ... ja durch die luft fliegen die nur bei ner explosion ...


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jörg Haider - Unfall oder Anschlag ?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> es ist wirklich zeit das die moderation diesem deinem blödsinn mal ein ende setzt!



Ich nehme dieses Zitat jetzt Aufhänger, um mich als objektiver Moderator hier zu melden.

Verschwörungstheorien haben die Eigenschaft nicht endgültig bewiesen oder entkräftet zu werden. Beide Parteien sorgen teils mit höchst fragwürdigen und absolut engstirnigen Versuchen, dass das so bleibt. 

In dem Thread lässt sich genau dieses Merkmal sehr gut erkennen. Trotz eindeutigen Anweisungen von meinem Kollegen, wird hier weiterhin ohne Rücksicht gegen einfache Regeln von Diskussionen verstoßen. Dass das einfache Verwarnen nichts gebracht hat, lässt für mich leider keine andere Möglichkeit mehr offen, als diesen Thread zu schließen. 

Bevor sich jemand ungerecht behandelt fühlt, sei geschrieben, dass das eine Entscheidung gegen alle in diesem Thread ist. Hier scheint es dringend erforderlich, dass eine Denkpause zu Themen dieser Art genommen wird und mal gründlich Regeln für Diskussionen gelernt werden sollten. 

Dazu gehört nicht nur der respektvolle und höfliche Umgang, sondern auch die Fähigkeit emotional geführte Diskussionen wieder zu entschärfen. Wir Moderatoren kommen erst ins Spiel wenn diese beiden Eigenschaften nicht (mehr) erfüllt sind. Wenn dann selbst die Anweisungen der Moderatoren ignoriert oder gar Befangenheit unterstellt wird, dann kommen wir an den Punkt wo wir jetzt sind.

Der Thread kann wieder geöffnet werden, wenn Bedarf aber auch neue Diskussionsgrundlagen vorliegen. Ich behalte mir vor, ähnliche Threads dieser Art sofort zu löschen und den TE zu verwarnen. 

-CLOSED-


----------

